# IUI Girls TTC Part 207



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting

EM


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all 

Lyns - hope you're feeling better x

Insem for me today - first IUI...

What a long day it's been! DH and I left at 7 this morning to get there for his appointment at 8:30. DH did the deed  had thought i'd have scan at 9 to see if the 4th follie had developed any further but we were told to come back at 12:00 so popped out for a bit.... got changed at 1:00 ish into gown and cap (v fetching!) to go into theatre for basting. Had mentioned on Wednesday appointment that I was concerned that it might be difficult due to bad HSG and position of uterus and cervix. As doc had done initial scans and was aware of this, she did the insem. Mentioned the scan but was told there was no need. Procedure wasn't too bad but did end up having gas and air - didn't stop the pain but did take my mind off it a bit. Was a bit spaced when the insem was actually done so missed that bit actually happening    ....whole day seems to have been a bit surreal but glad it all seems to have gone ok and trying to get into that positive mindset   Test date 3rd May - will have to get a ticker to countdown....

DH looked quite dashing in his blue hat and gown - like handsome doc in tv medical drama mmmm poor thing didn't have much blood in his fingers when I'd finished squeezing. That'll teach him for saying 'all you have to do is lie there!' - he was joking and I did see the funny side. He's doing a grand job of waiting on me. No lifting, stretching, jogging (!) or curries for a while x

Haven't quite decided where the cyclogest is going yet - read the leaflet and the possible 'leakage' of vegetable fats sounds just delightful!

Enjoy the weekend all x x (sorry for long post)


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

This is the 3rd thread I've posted on and I think I've now got the right one..lol

Just had my second scan today and have only tiny follies   so they have upped my dosage of Gonal F.  Was a bit disappointed really as more drugs increases the cost and increases the whole timeline. I'm not very patient and am finding it hard to be positive.  I had lots of discomfort on my right side all week and was convinced that I'd have nice big follies when I got scanned today.  I was even concerned that I might have too many as twins run in my family.  That's probably why I was so disappointed to hear that the 3 I have are tiny!  I've got another scan on Monday so fingers crossed those follies grow over the weekend.  I'll be having lots of rest on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my belly.  Good excuse for DP to run around after me    This whole process is traumatic isn't it...fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening Irishgirlie  

Good luck for scan on Monday - hope those follies get busy over the weekend and get nice and big. x


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope all is going good for you 

Have been reading everyones journey and just wanted to share mine. 
I am on day 4 of the 2ww and on my 2nd iui  -very sad last one didnt work but I thought that they did the basting too late as I got the surge line on the sat and we basted on the mon pm 

However this time everything has gone to plan DH was there this time so that was nice to share it with him -got the surge on monday and basted the same day  - also had a full bladder this time so I hear this helps.

Only got one follie though so hoping this one is the one

Have eaten brazil nuts like a chipmunk and drank sooooo much pineapple juice (fresh) that ASDA must think there is a local craze happening. But this has helped my lining increase in size 

Plus this time have noticed lots of EWCM after the proceedure so hope that was a good sign !!??!?!? 
if anyone recognises this and thinks its a good sign please let me know XXXXXXX

Got to get through this 2ww somehow ?!?

Love  Honeybaby xxxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Honeybaby

Day 1 of 2ww for me tomorrow so not far behind you - maybe we can try and help each other stay sane   When's your test date? 

lots of luck and babydust to you   x

Sam x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps I am from iui girls ttc 206 just been reading your posts   for you all my 1st didnt work so month break then round 2 should be around may 12th i think so i will tell you all about it.

Kittn


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning gorgeous girls  

Woo-hoo, lots of newbies. Very big hello to Irishgirl, honeybaby and Sam (and anyone else I have missed, mind like a sieve these days )
Kitten, hope you have a great time on your  , keep tight hold of that purse, and come and say hello when you get back!
You sound much chipper now, so glad you have bounced back to your normal self xxxxx
Fiona - my scan is Tuesday, although Im going for earlier ones this time, its only CD9, but getting lots of pains on my left side again where huge folly was last month so keeping everything crossed I get the little blighter this month xxxx
Sam, your IUI sounds very dramatic  , all those blue gowns and hats....they just chuck me on the trolley  
Honeybaby, sounds like your timing was perfect, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx, keep us updated on your symptons
Irishgirlie, you are having scan on Monday? I think Fiona (cakebake) is going then too...hope your follies have grown nice and big xxx
Lots of us all around the same time then this month.   to us all xxxxxx
Have a sunny weekend


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

I'll be starting jabs for 3rd IUI today. Not very hopeful, just feel I got to do it to get it out of the way before going for IVF or trying something else.

Anybody else about to start? Would be nice to have a cycle buddy.

Irishgirlie how many days into your treatment are you?

I'm trying to keep a diary this time to see if it helps me as during the last two treatments I was just reading the posts.

Good luck to everyone else  

Finlay xxx


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all!

Fin i can be your cycle buddy?  

Right!  Now i'm freaking out....

After yesterdays scan where i was told that i had multiple follies but none of them over 10mm me and DP had a cry and we decided to just try and chill and see how things go and go with the theory that i'm a late bloomer in the follicle department and this month probably won't happen

Got up this morning, pee'd on the pee stick for the fertility monitor plugged it in and left it. A couple of hours later i pulled the pee stick out to put the monitor away and its gone to PEAK. So pee'd on a digital OPK and got a smiley face!!! Pee's on two more OPK's and both positive!!! Spent an hour trying to get through to the fertility clinic but they are only open for scheduled treatment on saturday mornings so no receptionist. DP is at her mums.

Luckily our clinic is pretty much at the end of the road so i ran up there, fertility monitor in one hand and smiley face pee stick in the other and tried to get scanned.   They couldnt scan me as no one available to do it but booked me in for an IUI on monday!!!!!

Yesterday i was told there were no decent size follies so am worried that i'm getting false positives on the OPK's! Is that possible


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I had my AF on Good Friday and first scan Easter Saturday, then second scan yesterday so currently on day 9.  After reading posts on here I feel more positive.  We all react differently to the drugs and they started me off on a small dosage anyway - 75 mg of Gonal F every other day so I'd only had 3 shots by the time I had the scan.  Now I am on 75mg every day until the scan on Monday morning.  Here's hoping those babies grow.  I have been having some twinges on the left side since taking the shot last night which I hadn't had before so I am busy visualising growth and blossoming...lol... 

Dyketastic - best of luck for Monday.  I presume you are doing the IUI unmedicated as you are using fertility monitors etc (but maybe that is just me not having a clue..)

Finlay - don't think of it as just something to do before IVF - let's be positive this one is gonna be THE one.  I know that is easier said than done I'm really struggling to be positive at all about the whole thing and I am just starting!

Everyone else that I haven't mentioned yet - best of luck and I look forward to reading all the updates.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone - especially all the newbies - hope you find all the info and support you need with us  

My cold is still getting me down - any miracle cures I should be aware of ladies? I'm doing a very good impression of Rudolph at the mo!!

Good luck with all the tx    - I will be hopefully joining you again for round 2 when AF shows up.  It's very strange wishing it to come when the rest of the time we're wishing it would stay away  

   for all

Lyns x x x


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Dyketastic - That's really great news, lucky that you're living so close to your clinic. 
All the best for your IUI on monday  . You will be way ahead of me then.

Irishgirlie - Thanks, you're right if we're not positive about it there is no point doing the treatment. It's just difficult sometimes to get the positive thinking going... especially after some disappointments in the past.

Lynchez -   hope you feel better soon

Finlay


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone     and wow lots of new faces on here! So special welcome to irishgirlie, honeybaby, finlay and dyketastic!  Surely with this many of us on here now there has got to be a BFP soon, we really are in need of it on here.

irishgirlie, I have my scan tomorrow too so lets hope we both have good follies at the ready. I always get a bit nervous the night before.

finlay, totally with you on struggling to get positive, I now am also seeing this 3rd IUI as something to get out the way so that i can get on with the hard core stuff! But I guess we got to just get some positive vibes going because it can work - even though at the moment i not convinced!

Sam, glad your iui went well, all sounds very dramatic with the gowns! i just get shoved on the big stirrup chair for mine with no gowns to hide my modesty   

dyketastic, good luck for tomorrow, hope your follies have grown good over the weekend. are you on meds or natural?

kitten, happy hols and look forward to hearing about it when you get back.  

honeybaby, we will all help you through the 2WW! regarding the CM, i had quite a lot after my 2nd iui, think its normal as the cervix has been loosened off, but its great news i think as it means there is plenty in there to help the   out with their job!

Lyns, sorry to hear you are still suffering. get well soon!   How long till AF and round 2?

MrsB, sounds like you have another big follie growing! usually my left side has a dull ache when on the meds but i've not felt anything this time. think its cause they have me on a lower dose to make sure i didn't run ahead of myself this weekend. am nervous about tomorrow but i really don't have much weight on this iui, can't invest too much emotionally on it this time, will be too hard if it doesn't work. Should probably have been a good girl today and avoided   in case basting is tuesday but for once i felt like it this morning and let DH have a treat!!     whereas for the last 2 i tried to watch my timing - stuff it. lets hope its 3rd time lucky for us!!       

Hi to anyone else i've missed.

Fiona x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Can anyone tell me what the basting is like?  Does it hurt?  I am such a nervous nellie that I'll get myself into a tizz about it before the follies have even grown.    Maybe I don't want to know though....eeeek...help!! LOL


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Irishgirlie - basting is like HSG (in case you had one) or smear, uncompfortable but not painlful iykwim  
when do you think you will have it done?

Cake bake - good luck for your scan tomorrow. which day is it for you?


I'm starting puregon tonight.....


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Irishgirlie - basting is no worse than a smear, altho quite surreal to think DHs   are in there without any    

Fiona, AF due Thurs, but brown stuff arrived today so maybe sooner, my cycle's never been predictable  

Finlay, good luck for tonight, I'm sure you'll be fine  

Dyketastic, good luck for tomorrow   you're so lucky having your clinic so close, I'm nearly a 2hr drive away.

Sam and honeybaby, sending lots of   your way for the 2ww.

Karen, I'm sure you've got a good nice follie growing there.  Lots of    for this time.

Hi to Kitten, Rex, Sarashy and anyone else I've missed.  I'm with Fiona, so many of us now the   s have to start a rolling   

Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Morning girlies,

just in at work having had short detour to clinic on way here. today is day 12 and i have just one nice round follie at 22mm. basting predicted as wednesday but have to phone this afternoon to get blood test results and they will tell me when to do the shot. usually when i phone its a panic as i have started the LH surge and they tell me to do the shot right now (even if I'm at work) and then basting the next morning so i always feel as if the timing is rushed, so hopefully this one will be more to plan. am not getting my hopes up as 1st iui I had 4 big follies, 2nd iui had 2 follies and now for the 3rd only one - so statistically I guess i've got even lower odds this time.  

irishgirlie, don't worry about the basting, it is only slightly uncomfy, my first i had cramps for a few hours afterwards and for the second one absolutley no cramps - strange.

Sara, are you still around on here? where are you??

Hope its a good week for us all. xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey cakebake, good luck for today   - all it takes is one   

Lyns x


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi cake bake

Good luck for trigger and then basting    .

What bloods areyou having checked before the trigger? I can't remember having that done myself.

xxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

i think its to check the LH surge, is good as i would hate to have to use the OPK sticks, I could never get the hang of them when i was doing normal TTC.  DH also gets bloods taken before each basting to check for any diseases - is it same in UK? (p.s. I'm in germany which is why my procedures run a bit different from the norm).


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, I had no bloods or anything checked on round 1, just scans, HCG then basting.

Lots of luck


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Cakey - you only need one! And what a good size it is too. You're so lucky getting bloods done too, Like Lyns, I dont get that neither. I truly hope this is your time and I will be keeping everything crossed you get your BFP this month.   

Dyketastic - sounds like you have had a right weekend of it! I honestly dont know why you have seen a surge when you only had small follies. Is it because the OPKs etc interfere with them, or do you get the surge even when the eggs arent mature and its a missed month? I would have been so confused too...did you get anything sorted today and some explanations?

Irishgirlie - Good luck today with the scans, the basting is just like a smear I think, it can be a bit uncomfortable and a breeze compared to the HSG (if you had one of those). You'll be fine xxx

Getting a bit lost now with who's who...how do you do one post with us all on there?
CD8 for me and got a HIGH fertility on the CBFM which would tie in perfectly if I have a nice big folly again around CD11. Scan is tomorrow. Really really nervous about this one though, last chance saloon and all that before IVF xxxxxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

apologies in advance as this is going to be a ME post.

had missed call on my mobile, so got DH to call it (since german is much better) and was clinic. so much for having more time..... my egg is about to pop and DH has to go to clinic now to do his bit (totally regretting yesterday mornings fun) and I have to go in at 5 for basting. is all rushed again and its never going to work, hes going to have low  levels cause of yesterday and my egg will prob have popped before it. to make it worse we just fell out cause he has to move a meeting to go and i wanted to know everything they said but he wouldn't explain in case anyone could hear, apart from that i have to go at 5. feel like jsut saying stuff it and abondoning. i want to    as like Karen says, this is last chance for us before ivf - which cause of moving will be months and months away.  this is all just rubbish.


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

on plus side, at least i get out of doing the trigger shot, which i hate.


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

CD22 Blood test today and I cried like a big baby  

Sam  yes please lets stay sane club ahoy ! My test date is 27th  and I have planned a really busy this week so that it goes fast and promised myself not to test early this time  

Cake bake I’m so with you –I too only have one follie but have considered that last month I had two and it didn’t work so I’m happy with just one juicy one this time xx 

Lynschez thanks soooo much for the bdust

Kitten80 hope you have a relaxing break month x

Mrs Brown hope the pains are not too sore but defo sounds like a good grower good luck for tomorrow
I feel a bit symptom less this time so don’t know what to make of this 


Irishgirlie  Basting number 1 was absolutely painless with an empty bladder, this time  basting was a bit more uncomfortable but I think it depends very  much on the Basting technician . Fingers crossed for you 

Dyketastic hope you get to the bottom of your surge x I am sure our bodies just try to confuse us

Finlay good luck with the Puregon


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Fiona, you dont really think you'll be too late do you hun ? Its going to be well within 12 hrs (which I read to be about the min time it can live for but absolutely no expert    I would think you'll be alright? And Im sure DH's swimmers will have recovered enough by now to give you a decent count. It always was going to be a really hard one for us. Oh a tip!!! Try the basting with a full bladder. Claireyfairey did it like it (something about the uterus contracts and helps the swimmers find their way). Im going to do it like that anyway.  Thinking of you   and sending you lots of   and   xxxxxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks karen, had forgotten about the full bladder tip. will try that, although I am terrible at holding it in and will worry about dribbling during the procedure     i think timing for my egg should be ok, and at least i know it was still there at 8am this morning so it will be within the 12 hours. really am worried about DH though, he is in a foul mood now and will not be in the best frame of mind for the job in hand (excuse bad pun!)


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

I would find it so hard to not flip my lid. Men! They have the nice bit   and dont need to put this kind of strain on us!

I know its hard for them (cough cough  ) but they dont have any idea really how stressful this is for us!!!! 
Im sure if they took the meds and had to get a catheter shoved up their sensitive bits, never mind the tortuous 2ww and the whole emotional wrangle, it would be a whole different story. GRRRRRR


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Karen, you just beat me to it, was about to say pretty ,much the same thing  

Fiona, Im sending you lots of   , I'm sure it'll all be fine.  Let us know how you get on.  



Lyns x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks girls, i feel better for the man bashing rant!   

just got call, mission accomplished! cannot believe i will be on the 2WW again by tonight - how quick is that!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Fingers crossed for you Cake Bake & Honey

MrsB - Good luck for tomorrow

Dyketastic - Let us know how you got on

I had my scan today and thankfully there has been some improvement.  I have a nice follie on the right side which is currently 13mm. Big improvement from Friday when they were all about 5mm or less.  There are a few other tinies on the right and some small ones on the left but only the 13mm is of a decent size.  Still more injections to take and back for another scan on Wednesday morning.  Hopefully there'll be more growth between now and then and they'll get me in for basting on Friday.  I'm feeling more confident now.  I went in there this morning expecting to be told that I wasn't responding to the drugs, I was a man in disguise and I'd no chance of getting pregnant...   Came out with a smile on my face happy with my 13mm follie.  Doesn't take much to get us happy or sad these days does it.  

Anyway, sorry if I've missed people off this post, I'm getting used to who is who and who's up to what...getting confused with tag names and real names in posts.  Will get there!

Oh as for HSG - I never had one of those and don't even know what it is.

Lots of    and   to everyone


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey cakey, yes im still around. 2 reasons i havent posted i have this on notify on my email and cause we swapped boards it didnt come up with anything so i didnt think there had been any posts. Anyway when i did find you all again i was busy and was a fleeting glance so have just spent the last half hour catching up on people. Also cakey dont worry about his count dh and i have only left it 24hrs on our last two iui's and his count has always been really good. Not sure on where Germany is with us time wise but you may have had it done now so  

There seem to be alot of new comers HELLO to all, and hello to all the rest of you too.


Karen and lyns how are you?

Irishgirlie - how the basting go? not to painful i hope. cant remember whoes post it was at the min with ll the hats and gowns jobby, that seems very dramatic i just have to take my pants off n put a sheet over me. As i say hope it wasnt too bad.


well a catch up on urs truely - Only had one follie again and they put 50000  back. im now on day 5 of 2ww. so far not too bad and i have resisted the urge to test  . The bubbles im my tummy seem to have gone. Although today i had some pinkish CM dont quite know what that was about, althought last month it was a sign the dreaded witch was on her way, but was accompanied by pain (which i havent developed this month.) I really hope it isnt, 1) obviously cause it will mean im not pg and 2) cause it will mean im 8 days early. Anyway if it happens again i think i may ring the clinic tomorrow. Its been to long after basting to be anything to do with trauma from that i would have thought?? Or fingerscrossed implantation, isnt that spposed to be pinkish anyone any idea when this would occur though??

Anyway just trying to concentrate on going on holiday i less than two weeks, at least i have something to look forward to if im not pg. In th mean time im going to enjoy being pupo.

  to all.
hope we have some good news on here soon. we want    when do we want them NOW!!!!!!!

sara
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL Sara! ...I'm the hat and gown jobby girl  

I think the drama was down to the fact that my 'bits' don't seem to line up - uterus retroverted and retroflexed and cervix doesn't seem to be in line with it   doc did procedure and had some instrument to 'clip' on neck of uterus so that she could see cervix properly   - for anyone reading who's about to have a basting, don't worry - I seem to be the exception! and even my basting was a million times better than my hsg!

You, me and Honeybaby are all on 2ww so guess we're cycle buddies (tho not all on exactly same day) - is there anyone else here on 2ww? (cakebake think you're in the mad house too?)

Evening and     to everyone - so many people to keep up with - must mean we're in for a run of BFP's sooooon! 

Sam xx (day 3 of 2ww, OTD 3rd MaY)


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

lol sorry sam76 was ment in the nicest poss way of course. 

a few of us then on 2ww so fingerscrossed at least one of us have to be lucky.

sara x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

morning girls,

irish, thats great news that you are responding and even better news that you are not really a man!! Grow little follie! 

Sara, glad you still around and that basting went ok, enjoy being PUPO. fingers crossed that the pink stuff is indeed implantation bleeding, it is certainly the right time for it.       Looks like you are leading the way on the 2WW, so lets hope you start the run of BFPs...  Regarding the sperm count, when you say 50,000 - is that per mil or in total?  

Sam, great idea of putting where you are at at the end of your post, I'm going to do that as well to help us all keep up with each other. And yes I am now in the 2WW mad house too.

I'm actually feeling really sad today. Went for basting last night and DH sperm results were not the best. Here they put you in the room to wait for the doctor and put the 'yellow' results sheet on the desk, so that you can have a quick look before doc arrives. But as we thought basting would be tuesday or wednesday we were caught out on the timing (having had BMS sat and sunday morning - ooops) and the count was really low, only 9 million per mil (normally 45million per mil) and only 3 mil - motility was not the best either, i think this is pre prep figures. basicially in subsequent discussion with doc chances are not good and if it was the sample for IVF he would have converted to ICSI. so if it wouldn't even do for IVF then its never going to manage IUI. that combined with only having one follie means i am not hopefull at all and am basically in the praying for a miracle category 2WW.  I know it could be worse but I have no hope left and am so sad that its my last iui. i really am scared of ivf and can't believe thats my iui over and failed. sorry girls, i'm being a right moan this morning. 

Fiona (day 1 of 2WW, OTD 5th May - which is our 4th anniversary - great!) xx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, what a great idea to put where you are on your cycle, I will start doing that now too  

Cakey - ClaireyFairey only had one folly and her DH's count was 2 million and she got her BFP! So dont think its all over yet.....try and stay positive and think of your gorgeous holiday to come  

Irishgirlie - good luck for your scan on Wednesday, Im sure your 13mm folly will be nice and big by then.xxxxxx

And  big   to all those on the 2ww (Sara, Honey, Sam, and whoever I have missed and Im sure I have!)

Karen (folly scan today - CD9)


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks karen, i'm being a sulky brat and will get back on the   vibes soon. Thats true about clairyfairy, i need to remember that - does that mean i can get tanked up on the 2WW too??

Good luck and best wishes for your scan today. hope you've got some nice big juicy follies and can come and join us on 2WW soon. We can do this!! xx


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Fiona - remember it only needs the one and if this is meant to be your month...  

Karen good luck with your scan, let us know what it happening

Finlay (CD5)


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

afternoon ladies 
Hope u r all well just a quick one at the hospital today at 3pm to see when we start our one and only go on IVF im a little nervous has this is our last chance to have our own baby


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the very best xx

Dona-Marie - Hi hun all the very best with your appointment today xx

Lots of love

Kat x


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Dona-Marie - hope you and DH get on ok at the hospital. Its eventually arrived, so happy for you  

Hi Kat, how are you ? xxxxxx

Well, things a bit iffy for me today. I have 4 follies, 2 x 13, 2 x 12 and they want to scan again on Friday. Trouble is a) I might peak before or around then b) I might have 4 c) they cant do IUI over the weekend....... so Im a bit snookered.

They have told me if I scan on Friday and I have two of good size they can still give me the pregnyl for over the weekend and do it au naturale, or if they havent grown enough I can get the basting done on Monday. But I know this will be way too late. So it looks like my cycle will be abandoned.
Im happy enough though, at least I will know what Im up against at the scan on Friday, and I will get another go as this wont count. Just unsure what to do in the   dept. Knowing my luck I'll have octuplets  

Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

been to c prof shaw been put on the waiting list at Nurture in Notts looking at about a 3 months wait in the mean got to go back when the nurse rings to sign the paper work and ave blood tests so its back to  again and testing to c when im ovulatin


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Mrs B I am confused....If they give you the pregnyl to take over the weekend and do the basting on Monday why will that be too late?  Sorry if that's a stupid question but I'm new to all of this.  Are you taking an ovulation suppresant injection?  I'm going for another scan tomorrow morning and am hoping that if I'm ready that they will do the basting on Friday.  I had thought (and this is what I was told before) that if I was ready on a Friday scan, they would give me the pregnyl to take over the w/end and then I'd be basted on Monday.  So I'm thinking that if I'm not ready tomorrow, then hopefully I will be ready if they scan me on Friday.

We defo can't rely on   so we have to do it by basting and our friendly donor!  

Maybe someone can explain the timings etc to me.

Thanks

Irish


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Morning all, 

Karen, thats not so good that you might have to abandon but i'm pleased they then won't count that as a cycle and you will get to go again. If you have the energy to do it again I would vote for abandoning if the timing won't work, sos you get the chance for a perfect round (if that exists) next month. regarding the BMS at the right time this cycle...go for it! With 4 follies you could indeed get lucky! But then again on Friday, you might be ready to pop and get done same day, will they def abandon with 4? I had to push for it when I had too many (7!!!) but I figured with my history multiples were highly unlikely and indeed I fot none!

Irish, I am hopeless with the timings (as proven this round!) Problem with weekends is that on the Friday scan/blood work it might show that you will ovulate that day or the next and then monday is too late as for sure not everyone ovulates 36 hours after the pregnyl. I don't know anything about ovulation suppression? can you get this?

Hi Dona Marie, best wishes for the IVF, 3 months is not long to wait and have fun with au natural in the mean time!

Fiona (day 2 of 2WW - why does time go so slow in 2WW land??)


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there everyone!

Tried posting on the old board and it wouldn't let me, then found this new one!

So, AF came yesterday. I was at work and went to loo and tried to convince myself that maybe it was implantation bleed but deep down knew that it wasn't. Anyway, I was proved right as later that day she was in full flow. Sorry tmi! Also have been up half the night with hot water bottle  and succumbed to taking pain killers as the pain was keeping me awake. Havent really slept properly and have been feeling very tearful and a bit down. Was really thinking that I'm even gonna give this site a miss for a while cos part of me thinks - whats the point of milling it over all the time. It's also been quite hard at work as I'm working quite long hours and it seems that are so many pg women that I'm coming into contact with. Obviously, I'm happy for them etc but I just keep thinking-when is it gonna happen for us. Just feeling quite sorry for myself at the moment.

Gonna start second iui the following month as dh is away(again) so wanna make sure that we don't miss it this time again. Starting new drugs-puragon, so hopefully I will respond better Been having acupuncture, good diet, dh too having acupuncture and herbs-but nothing yet!
Also really confused as my clinic is shut over the weekend so what happens if I'm ready at this time will it be abandoned again?

Some of you mention using opk's but do we need to when we are being scanned and told when we ovulate as we have hsg shot.(will the drugs mimic the lh surge) Not very good at all this technical stuff?

Sorryfor the moan, just needed to get it all out as don't want to burden family/ friends etc.
XXX


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning girls  

Pixie- really sorry the old witch showed. I too work in an female dominated environment and its so hard for me seeing all the young ones announce their good news and coming in with bundles of joy. I try not to let them see how much its breaks me inside, and then of course later at home, DH gets all the tears. Lots of   to you.
As far as OPKs go, I wasnt using them until this round (3) but started again when basting was done far too late for me last month and so I didnt want to miss my surge again. The clomid seems to send me into override and because I cant get scanned before the basting, it was my best shot at trying to predict when Im ovulating.
Irish, sorry if I have confused you  . In a normal cycle i would ovulate around day 13, and so if basting is on Monday I will be day 15, and this will be too late for me. The clomid is making me create multiples and large follies so its decreasing my cycle length even more and hence why Im using the monitor. As Fiona says, because its my last IUI I want to make sure the timings are better and not waste another attempt. Hope your scan goes ok today and sending you lots of  
Karen xxxx (CD10)


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Pixie really sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big  . I know what it's like being surrounded by pregnant women too.  In my last job I worked next to a maternity hospital so was literally surrounded by them every day.  At the moment another girl on my team has just had IVF and her test date is Friday.  Chances are one of us is going to disappointed.  Life is just so unfair.

Well I had my scan today and the follie has grown to 17mm.  I have a second one that is currently 11mm.  I am being basted on Friday.  Oooh I am soo excited and nervous all at the same time.  Thanks for trying to explain things to me but I think with all the different drugs that people are taking etc that I'm still confused..   I have been taking Suprecur (burselin) injections every day since day 2 of my cycle.  They're supposed to get rid of the LH so that I don't ovulate naturally. There won't therefore be any LH surge.  In addition I've been taking gonal F injections to produce more follies.  Then tonight, as well as taking these 2 injections, I'll be taking pregnyl so that ovulation occurs within 36 hours.  So I'll be carted in on Friday to have the lovely procedure.  

Got myself into a right panic last night imagining pains in my side and thinking I was going to get OHSS.  That's what happens when you're a nervous wreck - your mind plays all sorts of tricks with you.  I'll just have to hold it together until Friday to get the job done, and then the 18 days that I have to wait before I can do the test.  Eeeek.  Think I might have to dig out the herbal relaxant tablets and check if I can take them.  That or eat a bite of Snow White's apple so that I can sleep until the test date.

Anyway, I'll shut up now..promise.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a few days, been making the most of the sunshine and and my week off work and have been living in the garden 

Well, the witch eventually showed up in early hours of this morning (which cracking pain to go with it). Rang clinic this morning, and god knows what the receptionist was on, but said they could see me next Thurs!?!?!?! Anyway, after 10 mins of be being on hold, and trying very hard to be pleasant when she eventually came back, I explained *again what the situation was and I'm in tomorrow for baseline scan and get a prescription to start round 2 (and fire off all my questions following round 1).

Irishgirlie - sounds like you've got some good follies growing there,   for Friday. I agree, it's very confusing, everyone seems to be on different drugs, protocols - doesn't make is easy does it?

Pixie - sorry the witch showed herself  I also work with lots of women and have the same issue, thats why it's good to come here and have a good old rant at times 

Hey Karen, pleased you're feeling postive about things this time round, even if it is abandoned I'd still go for the , 1 or 4, what's difference - 

Fiona, hope you're not too  yet on your 2ww 

Donna-Marie, good luck with the IVF route,  you get your BFP x

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well 

Lyns x x x

  *


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Lynschez - Hope all goes/went well today with your baseline scan and all your questions are answered.

Well girlies this'll make you laugh - I was due to take my pregnyl shot at 2am this morning so we dutifully set the alarm.  DP got the first little glass ampoule out and tried to break off the top.  Unfortunately he ended up BREAKING the ampoule, getting glass in his finger, lots of blood and bits of glass in the ampoule of powder.  We couldn't risk injecting contaminated stuff into me so had to abandon and try and get back to sleep.  We whizzed down to the clinic this morning and got there before it opened.  They are really great there and they've rescheduled my IUI for Saturday at 11.30 so I have to take the Pregnyl tonight at 11.30.  They've told us how to break it open properly and said even if we get a bit of glass in it, the needle has a filter on it that will stop anything getting through.  Big relief.  

Have tomorrow off work and intend to have a very lazy day and a nice lie-in.

Take care all of you

Irishgirlie


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi lovely girlies, its a bit quiet on here just now, guess we are all in the waiting zone for scans/tests..

Pixie, really sorry it never worked, its not much fun is it and feel free to come on here and moan, as you say, other people just don't get it.   . 

irishgirlie, what a nightmare with the pregnyl, I would have been beside myself when DP broke it, it is difficult though, I cut my finger breaking them once, now I hold a tissue over it when i break it.  Good luck for the IUI tomorrow.  

Lyns, your clinic is exactly like mine, it stuns me that you phone up when you get AF and they just don't seem to be able to work out that that means we need an appointment now!! 

MrsBrown, are you scanning today just in case the IUI can still be done? If you abandon the IUI, have fun with all the   lyns is right, no difference between 1 or 4!

I'm just trying to coast through this 2WW without being overly positive or negative. Am distracting myself with getting organised for my hols - 3 weeks today and I'll be on a lovely white beach - woohooo!

Sara, how you getting on sweetie?

Hi to everyone else, hope we all have a lovely weekend.

Fiona xx (day 4 of 2WW)


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi to Fiona, Sara, Lyns, Irish and anyone else xxxx

Sara, I really hope your pink bits were implantation!!!! Please let us have a gorgeous BFP! You must be nearing test date (day 9/10 or something??). How are you doing chick?

Fiona, yes the first few days seem to be the easiest too cos you expect them to be symptonless....truly hoping you get some signs something is happening this weekend xxxx

Yes, off for another scan today at noon. Im a bit nervous about what they'll find. We've been having lots of   but I havent seen a PEAK on my monitor yet   So I may be surging over the weekend, or I may be ok for a Monday IUI. I really dont know what to do. I think I'll just have to see whats happening in there and decide on the spot, but I really dont want to waste this go either way. Hmmmmm

Chat soon
Karen (CD12 - scan today)


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey karen and Fiona, im still around just been so busy with work ive had chance to look but not reply. Anyway im fine on day 9 of 2ww now and trying not to think about it. Just trying to concentrate on going on holiday in a week. Not had any more pink stuff which i suppose is a good sign  . Dont feel pg though and signs of af are beginning to show themselves. Any day past sunday is a day further than i got last time so will keep you posted.

Karen good luck for the scan today. hope ur follies are fine and you get it in for monday.

fiona - how you holding up luv? horrid the 2ww bit isnt it, just need to keep yourself busy.

Hi to everyone else hope ur all doing fine.
Got to dash to work again now so take care and ill catch up with u all soon.

sara (day 9 of 2ww)


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

oh and i bloomin forgot, Two more at work have announced they're pg! and one of them, the one who has asked me loads of stuff about iui has said not to me personally, that shes isnt happy about it and is thinking of having a termination   . AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

sara (day 9 of 2ww)


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH from me for you Sara. I also work in an extremely fertile department, even though its mainly men, their wives are all popping them out like smarties and then putting lots of cute pics on the noticeboard - right outside my office. But I am grateful that I don't have to look at the growing bumps - thats much worse. Stay away from the person thinking about termination, you will get too upset if she attempts to discuss things with you. I'm sure she is upset for reasons none of us can understand but I hope she has the good sense to like wise know that it will upset you for reasons she can't understand.     Life is sh*t sometimes.  

totally got my fingers crossed that that little spotting was a sign of good things to come. keep the positive thoughts going.    

karen, I hope the timing is good at your scan today and you get to go with the IUI on Monday - especially if they let you with 4 follies - much better statistics. If you do get to go ahead, don't make same stupid mistake we did and exhaust supplies over the weekend!! xx


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi ladies hope you are all good 

I am such an idiot - promised myself I wouldnt test ......and I have this morning 4 days early otd is monday and now i am doing the same manic, silly stupid things that i normally do

Step 1  Pee on a stick - CB early result one with FMU
step 2 Get totally upset when no line appears
Step 3 wait 10 minutes and look again incase teat has magically changed
step 4 oh think i can see a faint line ........can i... go into different rooms and windows to see in the light
step 5 ring clearblue help line to see what they say ...... as if they can even see my result  
step 6 Argue with the helpline lady that to see if you can get a false positive even if its really faint after 10 mins - she said should disgregard the result after 10 mins
step 7 throw test in bin 
step 8 go back to bin and find test underneath last nights salad scrappings and just make sure one last time.
Step 9 Final step beat myself up for testing early and not knowing whether it could have been the pregnly injection trace that showed up 

Feel better for writing that down 

love to ALL honeybaby


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Honey, I am sitting here wetting myself reading your post   It could be something right out of my life. I made the mistake of buying hundreds of 10m/l pee sticks, got quite a little collection now in my drawers, and each month they all come out to compare the faint lines. God this drives us mental. So you have a faint line? I've never got this far without a second line.....dont want to give you false hope but I really hope its true! Sending you lots of   

Sara - really good to hear from you. Hope the witch stays away too. How insensitive some people are. When I told my BF I was getting treatment she said "oh you can have one of my eggs" - well I dont want or NEED your eggs thanks very much   I didnt speak to her for a while after that. DH was mortified.

So, bit of a funny point for me today. Scan showed 4 follies, 1x15, 1x14, 1x13, 1x10. Hmmmm. Tuesdays scan was 2x13, 2x12.
This cycle has gone a bit haywire.
But the best news is that when I went to hand in my results to the clinic, my consultant was there. As soon as he seen me, he flashed a big smile   "Any good news for me?" - and then he seen the slip in my hand and I swear his face fell.
He asked me to sit down with him and oh he is so nice! He told me "It will work- Believe me, and stay positive" I could have kissed him.

He explained that Im either leading up still to the surge and a couple of leading follies are still developing, or the clomid hasnt responded so well this time, and they want to scan me on Monday. He explained you dont ovulate until they are around 20mm in size, and if I see a PEAK on my monitor when the LH surge is there, then I will ovulate. I was worried I would get a peak and then not ovulate because they werent mature enough but  no, that doesnt happen. 
Then the nurse came to give me my slip for the scan on Monday and told me the consultant has said I can have 3 more IUI on 100mg Clomid! Then she asked if I was on the IVF waiting list and had I been referred? I said I didnt know, so she ducked out to see him whilst I visited the scan ladies for Mondays appointment and then when I went back in, she told me he was referring me and he was checking if I was on the list already, and if they could give me more IUI in the meantime, they will! Roll on Monday! It still might go belly up with timings but I feel so so positive now! I know Im going to have a great weekend xxxxxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Karen, thats brilliant news!!      brilliant that you will get to try more iui (IF needed) before IVF (IF indeed that is needed). Also brilliant that it looks like timing is going to be ok for this IUI cycle - I'm pleased about that also for selfish reasons as I like being on 2WW with you!

Honey, I was also laughing at my desk reading your pee stick story. would love to have heard the phone call to the clear blue helpline - bet they are used to it though. Got my fingers crossed that it was a faint line and that its going to turn in to a BFP for you   . I am actually amazed that I have never had an addiction to pee sticks, think I have bought about 5 over the years of ttc, I always wait and wait and wait.  have decided I am missing out on a whole other area to obsess over so i think this cycle I am going to be a nightmare and have a go at being naughty with pee sticks - come and get me  !  but they are expensive....


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Aw, thanks Fiona    . If you can avoid the pee-sticks please try, they only send you loop the loop but if you cant resist try looking on the net, they're much cheaper than the supermarket/pharmacy, unless they have special offers on. xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey people's Just been reading the posts so many new people's and all sounding good must admit i only just lightly looked will read properly later .

Well my holiday is over came back early hours this morning it was a tiring , funny ,parting holiday and it was soooooooo beautifully and I am slightly pink but never mind .

Mrs brown , Cakebake you both sound happy I hope that is the case .

Well I am still on my break and deepending when the with arrives i might have two months off because off bank holiday but not sure when she is coming because she was not her normal self.

Anyways hope your are all ok and to the new comers.


kitten


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

lol honeybaby - i think that probably rings true to us all.

Kitten - glad u enjoyed a holiday. good luck with starting new cycle or not if ur lucky hun.

fiona - step away from the pee sticks. i to am affraid i get obsessive about it. Althought this month ive havent touched a one. But as karen says if you must buy them on the internet much cheaper.

Karen good news about the follies i hope everything is fine on monday. Does that mean youll be basted tues? if it all goes to plan. My friends also said i can have her eggs to. again i feel a little insensitive. Glad they've said you can have more attempts. i hope my clinic do the same.

Went to work today and the idiot who was on about having a termination was asking about the iui again today. Just turned round and said i believe congrats is in order (as it wasnt actually her who told me she was pg) She just said 'yeah but im not really happy about it dont know what to do, but i shouldnt be teling you that should i'. I wanted to scream there and then and tell her not to be so    stupid.
Also my boss keeps asking asking me how i feel, and saying she has a feeling this is our month. Keep telling her to stop saying it and getting my hopes up.

sara (day 9 of 2ww)
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone - it's been a couple of days sorry...

First week of 2ww has gone ok but starting to get to me a bit. Yesterday was the first day I allowed myself to consider the possibility that the IUI has worked... but strangely can't quite imagine me being pg - after 4 years of AF arriving right on cue and BFNs on every test ever taken just doesn't seem possible. Bloated, sore (.)(.) and constant abdominal ache/cramps.. all side effects of the cyclogest i think  

OTD has moved forward   spoke to one of the nurses and asked about bloating and bad back and what I should do about test result as orginal test was on SUnday 3rd and the Monday is a bank hol. Was told to do it on Friday the 1st May (so that i can speak to someone whatever the result)- which will be 14 days after - and repeat on Sunday so no need for    I've been given permission! Got some tests today £££ - have to confess to looking at back to see just how early it might be worth testing next week, but a 6 quid a pop will try to resist the temptation.

Going out with some people i went to school with tomorrow evening - some I see quite a lot and some I haven't seen for years - so that should take my mind off things (tho most of the ladies have babies and one is pg! ....so perhaps not)
Have just looked at my face in the mirror and wondering whether waxing my upper lip the night before going out was such a great idea   - i look like i've been trying to drink ribena from a big bucket AAARGH hope the redness goes by tomorrow

sorry for the 'me' post...struggling to keep eyes open so will try to catch up with everyone's updates tomorrow  

have a lovely weekend ladies 
love, luck and bags of babydust x x x

Sam (day 8 2ww - OTD now 1st May - and have booked day of work to get my head around result - whatever it is!)


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a real quickie to say I've just had my procedure done.    that it will be successful.  Going to take it easy for the rest of the day now.  

Love and  to you all.

Later addition......

I've had lots of crampy/shooting pains on my right hand side where the 2 main follies are/were.  Is this normal?  Is it just ovulation pain?


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

good morning,

irishgirlie - glad it went ok and i hope you got pampered for the day.

sam76- keep  hun. The 2ww really does get to you eventually doesnt it.

Well today i am very very anxious. Last month af arrived 4 days early, and today is 4 days before test date. so far no signs. Felt rubbish last night, bit sick and really really tired. I sent hubby to take away for tea as i couldnt even bring myself to do that. Dh wanted  but i kinda put him off. not telling him it was really cause i was anxious it would start af off. Also got in trouble off my mum for mentioning it yesterday. The next 4 days are going to be hard i feel. Need to find a distraction.  But on the up side its also only 6 days till my holiday.
sara (day 11 of 2ww)  
x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

i knew it      . i promise myself every month i wont get upset then the min   arrives i cant stop crying. 

well thats it for me for a few months i think. cant cope with this much longer.


sara (cd 1)


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Sara,   , so sorry the witch turned up!!

Try and relax and enjoy your holiday, then maybe you'll feel all refreshed and revved up to try again.

Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

thankyou lyns and irishgirlie. been at my mums all day been for a long walk and cleared my head a little. dont know if im going to do another round of iui im going to speak to clinic tomos and see about ivf as im thinking with the stats its just a waste of time.

  
to everyone else
sara
cd 1


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry Sara hun  

don't think i'm far behind you. day 9 of 2ww and I started brown spotting this morning - always happens a few days before AF arrives so expecting the worst - but desparately hoping every time i go to the loo that it's stopped - it's continued all day. This process is just so cruel. I feel like I've done all the revision I can for an exam and yet still manage to fail it. i went for walk today to take my mind off things - good idea as sitting/lying and thinking all day can make your head hurt and never seems to get me anywhere (other than depressed). 


Hope things brighten up soon for you. Enjoy your hols and have a really good break xxx Take care x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Sara, I am so sorry.      How are you doing today? It really is just not fair at all. Have you thought any more about going for IUI 3? Have a break over your hols and then see how you feel. I too have completely lost faith in IUI, I know it works for some, but I certainly haven't seen much evidence lately. But I do think we might as well do the 3 goes if they are provided as then I feel like I am doing what I am supposed to do. Although IVF has a higher success rate, the IUI still has a higher success rate than au natural so might as well take advantage of it first, especially if time in not an issue? Is funny what Sam said, I too feel like its an exam that I keep failing even though I do all the preparation -  its rubbish!  Have lovely hols and enjoy your break from all this. more hugs from me. xxx

Sam, hows things with you, hope the spotting has stopped.  Just thinking, both of you (Sara and Sam) seem to have short Luteal phases, is this just because of the drugs or is it normal for you? Hope evil AF stays away for you.    

Irish, glad all went well, did you take it easy over the weekend? I had same type of cramps on my right side where the follie was for a few days after the insem. have they stopped now?

Kitten, Welcome back from your hols, glad you had a great time. Keep in touch during your break, I miss you on here!

Karen, how are things for today, are you getting basted!!!??

Hi Lyns and everyone else   oh, and honeybaby, whats happening with you Is it OTD today, hope that line was indeed something?   

Me, the 2WW is indeed boring! no twinges or anything, boobs are as enormous as ever and sore as they usually are in 2WW - means nothing though so I have learned. I have gone up a cupsize during the IUI! must be the drugs, of course DH is pleased but I'm not, have had to shell out for new bras and half my clothes no longer fit, not to mention my bikinis for my hols, i tried them on yesterday to see if they fit and I look like I have had a boob job and am falling out them - is so not lovely! 

Fiona (day 7 of pointless 2WW - I have no hope for this cycle, and I know thats bad but I can't help it - but I'm surprisingly ok about it   )


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning girlies

Didnt have time to log on at the weekend so have just seen all the sad news.   My heart goes out to you Sara. I wont say Sam yet, there is still time and hope its just a little early symptom. xxxxxx I hope you have a relaxing holiday Sara, it will do you the world of good. Come and say hello to us when you get back. Hopefully you'll have another round before IVF  

Congrats on being PUPO Irish   Glad it went well and hope the 2WW is over in a jiffy for you xxxx

Honeybaby - please tell us you have another line on your peestick! Really really   xxxxx

Fiona, one week down already! No signs can be good signs too xxx

Hello to all the other girls xxxxx

I have another scan at 1.15 today - have really no idea what they will find as I did indeed get the big surge yesterday morning on the monitor (and today), so I have already O'D or am about to. I hope me and DH caught it - we did the best we could  !
Think that will be it over IUI wise this month. I was tempted to cancel the scan but I really need to go in and see them about next steps - I think I will do another full round of IUI but have already decided to take next month out. Im exhausted!!!
Will let you know how we get on xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Sarshy so sorry hon lots of sad faces today and the weather is not helping much   .

Cakebake i miss you to and i will not leave me and DH are having fun TTC naturally this month I came back from hol's and well he seemed very pleased to see me might go away again  .

Mrs Brown hope you have a good month this month.

Hello to everyone els that 's new.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Afternoon

Well, scan only showed a couple of small follies now so as suspected I ovulated yesterday. I got a cracking pain at 2pm from the left so I suspected that was it. We did the deed around 8am, so Im truly hoping it hits naturally this month.

Got a bit sideswiped as the nurse started talking IVF....and soon. I thought I would have to wait months before I went down that route, but I think things will be happening sooner rather than later. I have to ring on Wednesday to talk to the other nurse about what happens next, but in the meantime if they can fit another IUI in I can have it. Feeling a bit  , it all seems a bit fast and Im not emotionally ready for IVF. xxxxx


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Sara sooooo sorry hun I do exactly the same – I’m always fine until I try to convince someone else that I’m fine  

Irishgirlie keeping everything that is physically possible to be crossed –crossed for you xxx

Sam 76  praying it is a late implanter for you its not over yet chick !

Cakebake  go girl your half way through – I’m crossing and praying for you. 

Mrs Brown sounds like you and DH got that spot on – go swimmers and get that lovely eggie. 

Hi to kitten and everyone else xxx

Ok Ladies heres the score – tested this morning OFT (day 14 dpiui) and BFN no line what so ever, my body is doing all the usual things for Auntflow but as of 3.51 no aunty so sat here waiting – waiting so where is she i am sick of her bad time keeping - just arriving when ever she feels like it, I am going to have serious words with her.

No symptoms other than (bowels have gone slack  as usual before AF sorry  TMI TMI, and have already had a good cry with Mum at lunchtime)

Plus just to temp fate walked into the clinic this am and have arranged my first IVF appointment for 5th May

So I’m feeling sorry for me and all of us today and its flippin raining 

Love  Honeybaby x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mrs Brown why did they do it to late again whats the matter with them   I hope you are ok and you do get a BFP naturally.

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies, still no good news on here i see  

Karen, so sorry they late again  , here's hoping you get a BFP naturally  .  Don't let the clinic rush you into IVF either, if you don't feel ready for it tell them so. It's your body and life they're affecting after all. 

Honey - i  t's so unfair when your body doesn't play fair is it? Good luck for the IVF route, hope AF turns up soon.

Sam, sorry to hear your news too. Might not be all over just yet tho, like honey said, maybe just late implantation  .

Irish,   coming your way for the 2ww, hope it flies by for you x

Fiona, sorry you're feeling a bit negative this time round.  I'm still sending    vibes your way anyway  

Well, my update.  Got round 2 started last Thursday.  Same dose as before (altho longer needles this time  ).  Anyway, nurse knew about the bleeding problems i had last time round, but unfortunately there wasn't a Dr on when I was there    When I go back this Friday for scan (leaving it a bit longer this time too as I was slow growing follies last month) she's wrote on my file to have a word with Doc, hopefully prescribe me some progesterone to help keep the lining where it should be - here's hoping anyway  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.   we get at least one BFP on here soon!!!!

Lyns x x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Honey sorry to hear your news.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - life is just not fair.

Sam -fingers crossed that it's not all over for you yet.  

Karen - sending you lots of   

Lyns - here's hoping things go smoothly this time.

Well I had a really weird pre-AF sensation this evening as I was heading for the train home.  It's a little crampy sensation that I normally get about 1.5 weeks before AF. It normally appears to remind me that it's due in the next week or so.  Then it comes back stronger for the week before AF and then big time on AF day.  So what does that mean..is it all over before it's even begun?  Please no......   Maybe it's just one of those things and I'll get a BFP after all, but not feeling very hopeful now.  

Someone on here needs to have some good news soon or else we'll all perish from depression.  I see lots of you are thinking of quiting the IUI and heading for IVF but as mine is all private we can only really afford 3 rounds of IUI.  Don't know what will happen if they are all unsuccessful...but let's not think about that.  

Anyway, bring on the good news.......


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

hi all,

we do indeed desperately need some good news on here soon! i agree with irishgirlie that we are decending in to a negative gloom....who is next for testing? is it Sam?  lets all blow her bubbles and send lots of      and see if we can get a result!!!!

irishgirlie, don't worry at all or take bad things from your AF sensations, I get funny feelings after the IUIs too and even though i have not been successful i am sure they are not related to AF. I feel bad that the lack of success on here is maybe making you doubt IUI, but you really shouldn't. You know that the DIUI overcomes your problem for getting pregnant, so you have got a great chance of success with it, so lots of positive thoughts my deary and you WILL get that BFP.   

Lyns, glad you got started again on schedule. lots of hugs and positive thoughts for this cycle. Whens your first scan?

Honey, really really sorry your test was negative.      Is the evil one here yet? Are you feeling better today? Its all so exhausting isn't it, are you going to move straight to the IVF? Good luck for 5th May, keep us informed how you are doing.

Karen, thats a shame that the IUI missed the boat, but good news that you an DH got things on at the right time! So lots of fingers crossed that you have success the good  old fashioned way! its what i am relying on rather than the IUI this month too, so again we are in similar situation! same happened to me that while i was lying 'relaxing' after the basting thats when the doc gave us all the info on IVF/ICSI and what the next steps were for it. Is not nice discussing it when we haven't even finished the IUI yet, don't be rushed and forget about it for now. we will cross the ivf bridge laters....or not?

I got blood test this morning to check progesterone, and even though i on the prog tablets up the you know where, my test results must have come back low as i have been given instruction to give myself the pregnyl shot again tonight as apparently it will help support the lining. am not amused as a) it means another injection and b) it spoils my evil plan of testing early!!!! I was going to for once be naughty and test on saturday but the injection will give me HSG in system so i would get a false positive - although for once it would be lovely to see a BFP even if its not real - I am def losing it I think!      Also told test day is now Wednesday instead of Tuesday (which is our anniversary) - but if not successful I won't get that far anyway.  I don't think my ramblings will have cheered any of us up - sorry.  

Fiona (day 8 of 2WW)


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry but warn you before you all read any further im about to have a BIG moan.

OMG!!!! rang clinic yesterday, spoke to HCA who was not very nice when i told her af had arrived and treatment had not worked. she screamed across the clinic 'are we doing treatments this month' then came back on the phone and said (in  comman wigan accent)  Nah luv we're not doing treatment this month' AAARRRGGGHHHH i wanted to scream down the phone, 'how many times do i have to tell you you stupid woman im not having treatment this month as im not here.' Anyway conversation that followed was well you cant have it even if you want it cause we've no funding. I then went on to insist that the sister rang me back as i wanted to know why i keep only having 2 wks between af's. Anyway she rang me eventually after another 5 phone calls. All she can say is that i can have the prog pessaries on next cycle if i want. She also said we should only have one month off if next iui fails before ivf. Not only that she told me that its not totally due to funding why people cant have treatment. Apparently they have a meeting on 11th of may and if they have more people asking for treatment and on the waiting list then they get more funding. This just doesnt seem fair that they are denying people treatment to make they're stats look better. 

Im so glad that i dont want treatment this month or i would be going mad . 

Anyway on a brighter note 3 days till holiday and i got an email for a job interview today, so maybe im meant to get my new job before my new baby. Im also working on DH to 1) move house (you know what they say new house new baby) and 2) ive decided if DH gets new jobs hes applied for i want a puppy (replacement baby  )

hope ur all well girls
And again sorry for the moaning post

sara (cd 3 Trying naturally)


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

cakbebake        

Mrs Brown how you doing hun

Sara irishgirlie hope you ok 

Well ladies cramps but no flo ....... and tonight will be sooooo hard going to my bil girlfriends b/day they have been dating for 12 weeks and guess what ........ shes expecting (neither of them have stable backgrounds and both live at home with their parents) 

I feel like a b*** for not jumping for joy for them but I am having a selfish day 

Love to all honeybaby xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies, must be a c**p day all round and I'm about to join in  

Sorry if this is TMI but need to let it out.  Today is CD7, started jabs CD2, bleeding stopped CD5, but today when i went for a no.2   there was fresh red blood when i wiped.  Does this mean I'm already on a downward spiral  Rang clinic and they said it was probably just left over from AF, but really Fresh red?? Not due back at clinic til Friday for a scan, which will be CD10, so probably too late to do anything about it by that point.  Just feeling really dispondent today, sorry all  

Sorry for the me rant, lots of     for everyone else, hopefully they'll rub off on me.

Lyns x x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hellooo everyone.  I'm sorry I disappeared off the planet like that.  Anyway, thought I would drop in for a bit and I know I'm just repeating what everyone is saying but I really do think this thread is well overdue some good news - which is a good thing, as probability dictates that an announcement is IMMINENT!    to those on their 2ww. 

Sara - I'm so sorry hun.  Let us know what you decide. Btw, good luck with your job - is this a job that you really want? And I totally agree with you - new house, new baby, new job - I bet everything happens at once - hope it all comes true for you.

Sam, hang in there - I'm sending you loads of pink and cheery   and hugs  to get rid of your blues

Kitten, hope things are going well for you and that you had a fab holiday.  

Cake Bake - am counting on you to break the drought.  Got confused re dates - are you testing on Wed (tomorrow?)  fingers crossed for you hun - and check out the         coming your way. 

Mrs Brown - hellooo!  I'm counting on you too!  

Honeybaby - hugs, how are you doing?  I'm so sorry, life sucks so bad sometimes.  

Lyns, good luck this time round.  When you do speak to your doc - do try and get the progesterone - I had them in my last IUI and they worked brilliantly (my cycle ended up being 30 days instead of usual 26!) - they're really easy to use, just a touch messy but nothing to moan bout really.  

Anyway, re me - I've been to see the doc, got the lowdown on IVF and am pretty much scared silly   I'm hoping to start in May but am not going to rush things.  Missing you all.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a real quickie for Lyns re your blood....are you sure it wasn't from your bum as it was after a number 2?  Fresh blood from there, which stains the paper a bright red could be from a pile or a fissure which is a little tear.  I've had it before and had it a couple of months ago for about a month.  If it is that it's nothing to worry about.  It can be confusing cos when I got it first it was during my period and I wasn't sure where it was coming from   .  Anyway, just wanted to say that to you before I dash off to work.

Thinking of you today, and all of you.  Sorry I don't have time for personals at the moment.  Will do some tonight.  One big thank you to Cake Bake though - your post yesterday was soo lovely, I read it to DP,


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Afternoon girls  

Sorry its been a bit quiet from me, nothing to report really seeing as Im doing it au naturale this month.

Irish- there is a diary in the members treatment diary section of a lady who had her first DIUI and it was a success first time! Do not lose hope so early, our bodies do lots of strange and wonderful things during this process. Try to relax and enjoy being PUPO, you have a lot on your side xxx

Rex - me too! IVF here I come, I think. Im scared witless. It sounds so daunting, worried about work and the drugs. Are you popping onto one of the other threads. I might be jumping the gun but I think Im starting soon too, Im just waiting for the nurse to ring me back 

Lyns - hope you have got your   back hun xxx

Sara - clinics are so frustrating...!!! Have a fantastic holiday chick x

Cakey - not long to go now...! Still praying for youxxx

Honey - good luck with your IVF appointment! Im sure me and R


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

done it again!!!

Homey - was going to say Im sure me and Rex will be pumping you for all the low down!

And a big hello to every one else. xxx


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Lynshez am willing your lovely follies and lining to grow grow grow 

Irish this post is full of positive vibes for you not long to go hun 

Sara I hope you are feeling calmer now we both got a bit angry which I think is healthier than keeping it bottled up  how are things today  for you  ?good luck with the interview, house and can we name the puppy  xxx

Cakebake you ramble as much as you want my lovely  hope you are sailing through the 2ww and let me know how to do injections as I am such a scaredycat and always cry at b-tests  , I am so going to get through it and it looks like you ladies will be my “how to guide”

Rex and Mrs Brown we are going to get through this IVF thing together and we will laugh and cry and get jiggy until we run out of internet space ……..

Irish was thinking about you today and hoping that your twinges were good ones 

Well Ladies she came Ms Flow for a visit last night so treated myself to a lovely bubble bath with the jets and the whirlpool on full force and lashings of molton& brown bubble bath mmmmmmmmmm …… it has so done the trick fell like I can take on the world now …. Hated showering for the last 2 weeks 
Am going to try and loose a bit of weight before IVF  and prepare myself for doing these injections which has had me in a bit of a tizz- but weirdly want to try acupuncture – ermm I hate needles but want to try acup I don’t understand myself.

Also went in the chat room here at lunch and that made me feel even more brill 

Were one step closer ladies to being the bestest mummies in the world xxxxxxx

Love Honeybaby CD1


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Nice to see there has been a lot of ranting on here!! Its what its here for for sure. 

Honey, how did you get on at your BIL's last night? I wouldn't have been able to go, it frustrates me sooo much. my mum (who can be quite tactless) was telling me about an 18 year old neice of a friend who is due in a few weeks but the baby is seriously underweight as the girl won't eat......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at my mum for telling me these things.

re acupuncture, I've been doing it from last summer once a week, i do find it relaxing but depending on the time of the month it can have me in tears. unfortunately its not helped me get pregnant but i swear it has helped my endometriosis and associated pain at AF.

did my injection last night as instructed, i really hate doing the mixing and the proper injecting, its worse by miles than the injection pen for the puregon. i nearly fainted after it and had to sit on floor for 10 minutes - woose! 

Looks like there will be a few of going over to the land of IVF together then, me, honey, rex and Mrs B - at least its some compensation that we'll be together. I don't know when i'll get to start though as it looks like its def that we will be back in scotland end June! woo hoo. then i'll need to get myself to a clinic and get started, hope it doesn't take too long. will register with nhs at same time but am willing to start private. is all very scary though.

Sara, thats great news about the job interview. I hope the new house, new job, new baby thing runs true for you. and a new puppy!!!

Lyns, I don't want to be scare you, but have you been checked for endometriosis? sometimes that can lead to bleeding through your cycle. Hope the bleeding had stopped now and that they can give you some reassurance on friday.

Rex, unfortunately tst date for me is not till nexy wednesday, but honestly don't rely on me to break the drought, i am a lost cause for this month due to b*gger all sperm. I'm fine though, just looking forward to my hols, 2 weeks today, thats if this swine flu doesn't have us all locked in the house by then!!

Irish, hope you have got the positive vibes back....    

Hi to everyone else, especially my wee pals Mrs B and kitten!

I'm away to try on my lovely order from Next that just arrived with some new stuff for my hols - is amazing that they now deliver to sausage land!!

Fiona xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry ladies - very quick update from me I'm exhausted and  struggling to keep eyes open  - don't think I'll be the one to buck the trend this month either...

Have had brown spotting for 4 days and just started bleeding tonight - not heavy yet but with the cramps I've got in my tummy can't imagine that the witch won't be in full flow before the morning. Gutted. I managed to do an inconclusive test this afternoon  - test date not til Friday. DH came home earlier than I expected so didn't have my mind on doing it properly, as I had said I'd wait. It was a BFN but no line came up in the control window so couldn't have pee'd on it for long enough (or maybe too long   -  either way, now that I've started bleeding, i just feel like a fool.

don't know how i'll deal with going to work in the morning - i guess at least it'll keep my mind occupied. Had booked friday off so that if test was a bfn at least i could stay home and cry.... will still be taking the day off as i'm sure i won't be done with the tears tomorrow  

will let you know tomorrow how things develop.

sending you all       - please someone get a BFP soon x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

oh no Sam, I am so sorry, big hugs from me        . i was soo hoping it was good news when i saw that you had posted last night. Today will be tough for you but you will manage, and at least you have tomorrow to yourself, try and plan something nice to do or a night out, i can promise that by tomorrow you will feel a bit brighter again - its amazing how we manage to keep bouncing back - not easy, but we do it.  xxxx

Someone give us a BFP soon!      (it won't be me, so who is next in line - is it Irishgirlie?)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girlie's only me not anything to report really as I'm also ttc natural this month well when i say ttc i mean having some fun   should get me drugs next week ready for witch to arrive then round 2.

Sam     Its not very nice the first day but like Cakebake Say's you do bounce back so chin up and get back on that horse.

Honeybaby hope your ok.

Lyn's if you have got endometriosis its not the end of the world as i have it and i only have stage 2 and its mild and they said its not worth worrying about.

Hi cakbake if you going down the IVF rout that means you will be leaving and i don't wont that .

Mrs Brown how are you ?

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello girls

Really sorry you got  BFN Sam, it heartbreaking at first but you'll get your spirits up in a day or too. Thinking of you xxx

Fiona - Im not excluding you, you're next in line! You did all the biz, and there is still hope, you had lots of special cuddles before so Im still relying on you!

Hello to Honey, Rex, Irish, Kitten, Lyns xxxxx

Well......bit of a final post from me.....I have been speaking to the nurse at the hospital and although I can do another IUI they want bloods etc again and to be honest I just cant find the will to do it. They are sending me a letter for a review appointment with the consultant for around June/July, with egg collection around October, so drugs etc to start August/Sept. All will be confirmed when I go.

I've had a few days to get used to it, and to be honest its not so scary anymore and I feel very chilled on this 2WW. No obsessing on am I/arent I, peesticks, sympton watch, knicker watch    , its all very laid back, and Im loving it. So this tells me I need a break...and so I dont think I will do more IUIs.  

You are all extraordinary women, what we are going though is so tough, and it will only make us stronger! 
I thank you all for your support and keeping me sane and laughing at times when I thought all I wanted to do was chuck myself off the cliff and quit. 

I will pop on and see how you are all getting on and although i truly hope I dont see any of you on the IVF boards I will be on there for a chat and of course you can PM me. I will always be lurking.

Love to you all
Karen xxxxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

awe Karen, I am so going to miss you        But likewise that I am not excluding you from this cycle too, you also did the deed at the right time and the drugs will have increased your chances, what with all the follies you had!  I am totally with you on no more IUI for me either, 3 is enough. I am coming to terms that its likely ivf for me too and i am also looking forward to the break before i start it whenever that may be. I also am not stressing this 2WW (not got the energy anymore) and i would need to check my calander to even work out what day i am on!  Thanks for being great support through my IUI's, I really will miss you so stay in touch, likewise feel free to PM.  Although I have a feeling we might end up being around the same time again for IVF and might get to be ivf buddies too. Take care of youself. Love fiona xx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Girlies

Sarashy  - Enjoy your holiday

Rex- Good luck with going down the IVF route.  Hope you get the result you deserve

Lyns - Best of luck for the scan tomorrow 

Honey - I've lost track - are you starting a new round of IUI now?

Cakebake - I always get DP to do my injections we don't have any prefilled so it's all mixing n stuff.  I think he enjoys jabbing me with needles!!  When is your test date cos I think you're before me in the line for a BFP?

Sam - sorry to hear about AF (if she has come).   for you

Kitten - have fun this month!!

Mrs B - Aw we will miss you on here for sure, but best of luck down the IVF route.  But hey, don't rule this cycle out - it could be the one, especially as you're not stressing.

As for me, I'm fine...just chugging along through the 2WW.  Still have AF type cramps but as I don't know what they mean ie good or bad, I'm just ignoring them.  I'll just have to wait and see what happens.  Test date is next Friday which is 13 days after basting.  Does that sound right to you?  All the literature from my clinic says it should be 16 days after but they told me to test next Friday.  I might phone them to confirm.

Sorry if I've missed anyone off the personals.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi there peeps its a me post .

Well cut to the chase I'm o naturally this month and i had a sharp but short pain left side this morning now dull ache at time to time so I'm assuming I'm ovulating but me and DH didn't have   do you think it will be to late if we did it when we get home tonight?

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning all, just popped on before I go for my scan and everyone's leaving!!!

Kitten, sorry it's a bit late, but I'm sure you would've been fine with the   when you got home - egg stays viable for 72hrs at least following ov, so plenty of time  

Rex and Karen, good luck with the IVF route, hope it works out for you.  Keep us posted on here though won't you?

Irish, the 2ww is boring isn't it??  Pleased it's going ok for you though.    coming your way.

Sara, have a fab holiday x

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's a bit of a short post but got to run to clinic for scan.  Will update later.

Lyns x x (CD10)


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

A very quick post lovely ladies and some brilliant news!

Just read AlexP's diary - she has got a BFP on an abandoned IUI cycle!!!
I have just sent her a massive congrats.
All is not lost!!!!!! Keep the faith lol

Love Karen xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Thank you Lynchez i thought the egg only lived for 12 - 24 hours but that would explain why the nurse said to me after we had iui that i am fertile for two more days and to have  BMS well the twinges have stopped now had some this morning but we did the deed last night very enjoyable I must say TMI  .

Mrs  Brown that is good news is she on the iui diary's must read i like good story's how are you anyways hope your ok.

Cakebake good morning to you my dear.

And anyone i have missed 

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, just a quick 'me' update.

Had my scan (CD10), not great, two follies but only 10mm each and lining 6mm.  Upped my dose of menopur for next 3 days then back Monday to see if any improvement - aarrghh!  What a fun way to spend a bank holiday Monday eh?

Oh well, at least I note one good news update - congrats to AlexP on her BFP!!

Love to all, hope one of you get your BFP soon - got a feeling this isn't going to be my time  

Lyns x x x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello hope you all have a loverly bank holiday post after

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm about to start iui, i have been told to phone when aunt flo arrives and book a day 2 scan. Typically it has arrived today at the weekend   although not in full flo sorry TMI   
I've left a message as no one i guess is around today in the fertility clinic and just feeling a bit worried as i'm supposed to be at work monday, but I'm guessing the hospital will want me in on monday. Do you guys think that when i speak to the hospital on monday that I will be able to go in that day for a scan? Sorry if it seems a daft question but this is my first treatment.
Just realised its bank holiday monday so I guess it'll have to wait til TUESDAY, Oh I hope a day 3 scan will do? and that they'll be able to fit me in on tues?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Tobeornottobe and welcome to the forum.

I know when I was supposed to have my first baseline scan (which was day 2) I phoned up that morning to tell them I couldn't make it as I had a stomach bug.  They phoned back and tried to rearrange it for another day so I think there is a window of a couple of days.  It is a right pain when these things happen on Bank Holiday weekends.  As it turns out I didn't have the first baseline scan that month but that was my choice as I had to have investigations on my stomach.  When I did go for it though my AF arrived on Good Friday!  Luckily my clinic was open over the Easter so I had the scan on Easter Saturday.

Fingers crossed that they can fit you in on Tuesday.  Let us know what happens and try and relax and enjoy the long weekend and sunshine.


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all, hope you are all having a nice long weekend.  

just read AlexP's diary, big congratulations and a BFP at last even if its not amongst us on this thread.  just goes to show you that you never can tell even when you think it won't work cause things haven't gone to plan - has given me a kick up the bum!!

tobeornottobe, hope they can fit you in ok, if they are anything like my clinic you might have to be persuasive, just be firm that you are coming in for scan or else  

Lyns, still plenty of time to get a growth spurt, come on wee follies!! don't you be going and getting negative already, lots of positive thoughts        

irish, how are you surviving the 2WW? hope you are not analysing every wee twinge - quickest way to go loopy i'm telling you  - except we all do it  

karen, hope you doing ok (if you still lurking out there?) 

kitten, glad you are having fun this cycle!!

Well, i am now on day 12 of 2WW, felt some cramps this morning, so thought fine i know it wasn't going to work anyways, but then i read Alex's diary when i logged in today and its got me a wee bit more on the hopeful side - even though i going to feel like an idiot when AF arrives, she always manages to trick you. have had normal pmt moods though again so not really that hopeful.  hope yous all having a good weekend, i better go get read as am going out for dinner tonight with friends and i know its bad but i'm having a glass of wine...or two.....(which shows that i really don't have hope or i wouldn't!)

Fiona xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi tobeornottobe and welcome - it's lovely on here to have people to talk to going through the same thing.  

My first IUI started with a day 3 scan, so it's plenty of time.  Although like Fiona says, you might just have to firm with them about going in - sometimes clinics need a bit of persuasion    Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.

Fiona, sending lots if     your way, just in case  

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend all - hope the sun stays around  

Lyns x x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Fiona I'm fine at the moment on the 2ww.  I phoned the clinic on Thursday to check when my test date was as I was confused.  When I had the basting the nurse said to do it next Friday, which would be 13 days after basting.  I'd read on their literature that it should be 16 days which is why I phoned.  Other nurse told me when I phoned that my test date was Monday 11th May.  Doh!  Think I will do the test next Sunday if AF hasn't arrived.  I'm feeling positive about things but am prepared to get a negative result.

Go and have that glass of wine - why not?  It will relax you and not being stressed is going to help things happen.  My DP keeps telling me that a little glass of wine won't hurt - look at all the women who drink before they realise they're pregnant.  Don't go out and get plastered though!!  

Off to have a BBQ now and sit by our new chimenea (outdoor fire thing!!).


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Sara

Im in the same boat - i keep being told to ring Leigh weekly to see if they can pencil in a start date. This will be our 3rd IVF. 1st one was abandonned in June last yr and we finally got to a proper cycle in Sept / Oct 08 which resulted in a BFN.
I am so frustrated with Leigh at the moment though. I just keep being told ring next week and it might have changed! ggggggr! Hope you dont mind me posting. SamJ emailed me to let me know there was someone else experiencing this.Sam - thanks hun! 

Vicky


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance guys,  I'm feeling a bit happier now and will ring them first thing tues morning and be as firm as I can? 

I'm really excited at finally being ready for treatment but got my realistic head on too. Reading everyones posts has really helped prepare me psychologically for this so i owe you all a huge thank you to you all for sharing your experiences and I will definately be posting our journey on here in the hope I can help someone else too.

Kitten - will you be staring your 2nd IUI soon? Maybe we will be cycle buds?  

Lynschez - Keep positive and imagine those follies growing, best of luck chick!  

Irishgirlie - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your result on Sunday  

cakebake - I'm really hoping af stays away and pains too and you get your bfp  

Mrs Brown - hopefully your still checking in on this thread, good luck with ivf let us know how your getting on  

Sam and Honeybaby -   sorry to hear about your results, it is not fair  

Rex - Good luck for your treatment in May and let us know how you get on  

Sorry if I've forgotton anyone am new to this and it is so busy on this thread x sending everyone lots of luck and hugs


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

day 14 of 2WW, no AF yet.......but as soon as i post this she will arrive just to embarass me for even starting to get a little hope.  last iui i started spotting on day 13, and the first one day 12.  but i'm thinking that its the pregnyl shot that i was told to do last week thats holding up my system and putting off AF.  have totally not been fussed or thinking much about it this 2WW but now I am very much on knicker watch and in a tizz.........aaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh this does my head in!!!    

Morning to everyone.  xx

just realised that you are probably all on holiday today for bank holiday, is strange that we got the friday off over here instead. wish i was on holiday today instead so that i can deal with AF arriving in peace. is our wedding anniversary tomorrow, am tempted to test if not here by then, even though clinic says i have to go for blood test on wednesday morning.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh hang in there Cakebake and be positive.  The fact that she hasn't arrived yet is a good thing.  

Sending you lots of


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I thought I would say a 'hello' to this board, as hopefully I will be starting IUI next month.

I had intended to start this month, but some issues arose with my blood tests, that meant they needed repeating, which meant I didnt have time to start treatment this month  

So now I am just waiting.... (impatiently I might add!)

Love S x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

cramps are starting, AF will be along soon me thinks    am ok though as i had very little expectation of this cycle.  will do test in morning if AF is slow on arriving so that i don't spend all day tomorrow obsessing. will be a lovely wedding anniversary - also marking the day of failed iui.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi to MandMtb and welcome to the forum.  We'll keep you company and try to keep you sane during the process.

Oh Cakebake I know how you feel.  This is such a roller coaster of emotions.  I was feeling all upbeat earlier on reading some of the diaries on here and lots of people with BFP's that had AF feelings the whole time.  Told DP that the AF feelings obviously mean nothing as it can go either way.  Now I am starting to get more crampy and you immediately think..oh oh, AF is on the way, in spite of what I've read earlier.  But then, I've never been pregnant so I have only ever associated these cramps with AF.  They are probably cramps that happen whenever anything happens in the womb ie contractions or expansions!!  

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow Cakebake.  Hope it's a BFP xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi cake bake - keep   its not over until the fat lady sings or the wicked   does - I'm really hoping your af dosen't arrive and you get a lovely bfp on your wedding anniversary.

Mandmtb - Sorry to hear your treatment is being put on hold, organise some fun things until then to keep you busy - welcome to this thread, it is great support.

Well for me - I'll be ringing the clinic tommorrow as af has arrived still not in full flow and messing me about but hopefully they will advise reassure me as to when to go in for first scan and collect injection stuff, I'm excited and nervous and desperately want it to work but fear it will take a long time for us? the nurse mentioned that she felt she would be seeing a lot of us over the next year, not quite sure what to make of that comment? Probably best not to analise these things. 

Anyway hoping everyone is well, sending   to you all. x


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG ladies just when i was all positive and feeling good thursday night rushed into hospital with ovarian cycst rupture - this happened back in feb but this time escaped a laporoscpy as the cyst ruptured as i was having my 2nd syringe of morphine....... spent the night (so did poor DH) in LRI and discharged friday night.
They think it was the same cyst as last time only it filled back up and burst properly this time.
Nothing  will stop me from IVF app on tuesday even having acupuncure for frist time tues am so will let you know how that goes.

Lynschez  Two 10’s hope you are talking to those lovely follies, heres to a cosy lining also for those follies to get comfy in.

Cakebake so proud of you for chillin this 2ww it makes all the difference , I am willing those cramps to be uterus stretching and not for the other reason… 

Mrsbrown hey hun hope this isn’t a last post from you really feel like us ladies have still got some posts left in us but I totally get where you are coming from and its ivf for me a.s.ap I’m on this ride now and just wont get off until I’m thrown off lol

Sarashy how is au naturale going are you feeling better for it …….

Irish howz it going hunny what is the latest.

Tobeornottobe Mandmtb  and dizzy Welcome to the madhouse thread we will laugh cry and celebrate together


Kitten how is the organic cycle – any recommendations !!!!!

Sam76 how are you feeling looked for an update from you and cant find one  hope you ok….

Rex wonder if me and you could compare notes as I’m off for 1st app tomorrow xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

Honeybaby my recommendation is just have fun and have BMS when your body Say's its time and just have fun after so your DH or DP don't feel Ike your just after there   because they do.

Tobeornottobe  I will be starting soon probably around the 12th but I'm not sure as my last iui messed up my cycle so i don't no when the witch will arrive as she was 4 days late last month because of pessaries so if you have those be prepaired , so when do you start?

Cakebake good luck for tomorrow I so hope you get your BFP and everyone that has had a BFP all had AF pains so don't lose hope sweete.

Hi to everyone els hope everyone ok and enjoyed bank holiday.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

honey, that sounds extremely painful - ouch. glad you are ok now, and best wished for the ivf route, you sound pretty upbeat and ready for the fight!!

irish, not much longer for you to wait.     Is true what you are saying about the cramps, since how would we know - but its so hard to believe that it can be good sign.

Kitten, still having fun then this cycle?  Will this be round 2 of IUI?

tobe, don't take anything from what nurse said, apart from that sometimes it does feel like we are never out the clinic.

Hi Lyns and mandmtb and anyone else reading that I've missed.

now on to me..............and i'm sorry to disappoint but i am a big fat chicken and couldn't do it this morning. i got the test out and sat it by the loo for in the morning with all intention of doing it. woke up and froze, couldn't bring myself to do it. i am not a serial pee on sticker so am not good at doing them, i just didn't want to do it and then climb back in to bed having seen 'not pregnant' since its our anniversary today and it would have been a rotten start to the day. i know, what if it had been positive, then great, but i couldn't risk tears this morning.  still feeling twinges and cramps. if i get through today without AF then tomorrow is day 16 and i go for the dreaded blood test with phone call in afternoon - nothing worse than hearing the bad news over the phone from nurse in german when i can barely understand....moan moan - sorry girls.  on plus side, going out for nice dinner tonight and its a week tomorrow that i go on hols so a lot to look forward to.

Fiona xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's

Hi cakebake do not worry I am the same its nice to be PUPO for a little while longer and it wont change anything if you don't test so    for you and  its your turn and yes this is round 2 for me picking up me meds today in prep for when witch turns up hope she don't but that will be a long  shot if it hasn't worked by now it wont have this month   I was seriously thinking about adoption just in case there is so many children out there that need loving homes and i have so much love to give so if all fails thats my plan.

Good morning to all other lady's this morning hope you are all well.

Kitten

PS is it possible to ovulate twise in one month as im having same sort of symtoms again?


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Kitten,

no idea about being able to ovulate twice, i think I've read that it can happen but is very rare (i.e. non identical twins come from 2 ovulations), but remember that all the drugs we have been popping and injecting are probably going to influence our bodies for a while. is all very weird!  I know what you mean about adoption, seems so selfish sometimes to be wanting my own child when there are babies and children out there that are in desperate need. I do want a little version of me and DH but i think i want a child more (not just a baby) so i think i could do adoption but at the moment DH is against it - although at one point he was against iui/ivf - amazing how things change!

still cramping, but no AF, keep going to loo to check, am sure its the hormone injection i had to do last wednesday though that is holding AF off. now i'm wishing i had just tested this morning!  

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there is nothing to feel guilty about wanting your own child we wouldn't be human if we didn't but it is something to think about if unsuccessful my DH was against the idea when we first realised there was something not quite right but i broke down one day and he realised that it was a big deal for me to be a mum and he changed his mind he will be a great dad and I am sure your DH will change his mind are you on pessary's because remember i didn't have AF until day 30 which was 17 day's of 2ww.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, i guess men can only really think about the next step, whereas we are willing to think ahead to the worst case scenario. 

am on the progesterone but am always on them and they haven't stopped AF before. what is different about this cycle is that when they tested my blood last wednesday it must have been low in something as they told me to do the trigger shot injection again - apparantly it is similar to the hsg hormone? and helps support the uterus lining as well. so i think thats the reason AF is not here yet, as they said test date was tomorrow and normally it would have been day 14, which was monday.  feels like my period is trying to start with the cramps but just not managing it. frustrating!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yer that trigger shot does do that but i really hope its not AF fingers crossed  will be here what ever the result for you.  Picked up me meds lunch time they couldn't find my file at first PANIC   .
Like you said I'm always looking forward which in some way's it seems like your wishing your life away but I was walking down the road and day dreaming that i had a loverly child couldn't see if it was boy or girl strange but we lived in a nice house in a nice area no debt what so ever and i thought i will have this dream one day it will happen and i think those dreams keep you going so if we do look into the forward its only because we no its going to happen.

I do go on don't I sorry   

Kitten

Where is everyone?


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all 

Have to retype this again as comp timed out and lost my post. So will keep it short.

Cakebake - I totally understand you not wanting to test today and make the most of your wedding anniversary, I do hope you get a bfp tomorrow sending you    

Kitten - I'm hoping you get your bfp o' naturale! this month 

Well I've been and had first scan today and there are some little follies there.  Got gonal f and done first injection which was so fine I can't quite believe how painless it was so am finally on treatment which is great! Yay!  

Dh -to- be has made a cracking dinner so best be off x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on to update - been feeling a bit low.

Went for scan yesterday, still 2 follies, only 14mm tho (apparently the 2mm growth per day doesn't seem to apply to me).  Reckon that they can still go ahead, so booked in for basting on Thursday - I'm just not hopeful that they'll be any good    Plus, the nurse dropped on me that if i bleed like last time (have got progesterone pessaries this time tho) then chances are no more IUI and they'll have to look at options - what the f*** - it threw me completely.  They said review after 3 rounds, not 2.  Aarrgghh - does that mean IVF or could the same thing happen on IVF then it's all over before it's started    God, she dropped that on me and was the uncommittal about what she meant - it's just not fair!  Right, enough of me feeling sorry for myself, sorry about that, but i feel better for writing it down.  

One quick question tho - advice on the pessaries.  Sorry if this is TMI, but there doesn't seem to be an applicator with them, do I just pop them in with a finger? Plus, front or back  Sorry again  

Fiona, I have everything crossed for you hun that AF stays away and you get your BFP   

Tobe, congrats on starting hun, it feels good to be doing something to help doesn't it?

Honey, that sounds horrible - pleased you feel better though, good luck with the IVF route.

Irish, how's the 2ww going? When do you test?  Sending lots of    your way.

 to everyone else that I've missed.

Lyns x x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Cakebake - best of luck for tomorrow hun.  Know that we are all thinking of you and sending you lots of    

Tobe - sending you lots of   too to make those follies grow.  Enjoy the process now that it's started - it is a good feeling when you finally get to do something.  

Lynschez - I'm sure if they've booked you in for Friday they are confident that your follies will be big enough.  They've still got a few days to grow.  Fingers crossed for you hun.  I can't comment on the pessaries as I didn't have them - just the progesterone shots.  Don't apologise for having a whinge, that's what we are all here for. xx

Kitten - it's so easy to daydream isn't it and imagine the future with children.  It's so difficult when all around you get pregnant at the drop of a hat.  

Our turn will come ladies..and let it be soon.  We deserve it.   

I'm a tad confused now about test dates.  I think I said before that I was given one date by the nurse who assisted in the procedure which was 13 days after basting.  This didn't sound right to me so I phoned up, spoke to someone else and got told to do it 16 days after basting.  Now on the thread for my clinic some of the ladies on there were told to do it 18 days after basting - but they took their last HCG shot 10 days after procedure whereas mine is 8 days after.  I so do not want to get a false positive because I have HCG in my system.  One of the other ladies said she tested day 14 and got BFP,day 15 BFP,day 16 BFP,day 17 AF,day 18 OTD BFN.  OMG!  I think I'll have to delay it as long as possible before I test...going crazy now...  LOL

Anyways, gonna have an early night now as I'm exhausted.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello and  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy to all xx

Lynschez- i had cyclogest pessaries and it was a case of popping them up with your finger - i found backdoor better - no mess (i was taking them once a day before bed) did go with the front door a few times - but advise not to wear your best knickers the following day if you do   x

Cakebake - Happy Anninversary and   x

Honey - ouch! ruptured cysts are nasty - I've had a few - morphine and pethadine are pretty good tho when they go pop - but i know the journey to hospital and waiting to get that pain relief is agony. Hope you're feeling better - sounds like nothing'll stand in your way   x

Irish -     hope you're doing ok x 

update on me.....
It was indeed a  Big fat neg for me. Tested last Friday and got DH to look at the result (at 5am) went back to sleep, woke up and phoned the clinic and was fine. Only when I called my parents to tell them did I start  Cry. DH was gutted too. We went and blew a stackof dosh on a new tent   not sure where we're going yet but will be good to plan a break.
Next cycle should be in July (didn't realise you had to wait quite so long to try again) - made a follow-up appointment for this treatment but couldn't get one until 30th July - which'll probably be after the next one starts  Idiot but will keep ringing to see if they've got any cancellations. (Wish the receptionist hadn't kept asking if it was a FAILED treatment - really made it sound like it was my fault - i know that's just me being hypersensitive lol but think they should use the word 'unsuccessful')
Feeling ok . Hey ho.... nothing to do but wait... oh and  

sorry to all I've missed... have to dash - desparate for a wee! x


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi im new to this site so still trying to find my way around. Am finding the tips and info very helpful tho. Except the pineapple juice debate - do I drink it throughout the whole of my treatment or just during the 2ww? Does anyone have any advise. Also dont like brazil nuts - any alternatives? Am taking Pregnacare as heard thats good. Im on 2nd IUI and 7 days in so had a scan today, follies 11.5, 12 and a few 10's so hoping thats good. Wierd thing is clinic advised me to reduce my Gonal from 75 to 37.5 which barely moves out of the pen the amount is so tiny. Anyway had trouble tonight trying to inject as when took pen out of stomach there was a little blob of the drug on the end of it so it hadnt gone into me. I panicked and rang the on call doc who advised I inject again and leave the needle in for a few minutes so I did this and when I removed it the blob of drug was still attached to the needle!! Did I actually get any drug? Has this happened to anyone else out there? Ive already had to overcome my fear of injections (DP hasnt overcome his yet) and now find the stupid pen injection isnt working properly - stressed!! Am ringing the clinic in the morning. Also booked a weekend break months ago to relax with DP which of  course falls this weekend when the clinic want to see me Friday for scan and Mon for basting so long weekend away is now 1.5 days and DP is sulking like I planned this on purpose!! Sorry for rant but am fed up. How does anyone ever book a holiday?! ,Oh but dont get stressed and try to continue life as normal, - yeah right except my life isnt normal!! Hope my rant hasnt put anyone off as would love some cycle buddies to get me thru the insanity!!
Hobie


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Hobie and welcome to the nut house.  If you aren't nuts already you will be by the end of your treatment.  

The clinic probably told you to reduce the Gonal F as they don't want all those follies to grow as you'd then have too many.  If you injected twice and still had a little blob left after each go some of each one probably got into you.  If you're worried give them a ring today.  I didn't have the pen to inject the gonal f, had to mix it ourselves with a syringe.  

It is so difficult to plan things around the treatment and try and have a normal life.  Luckily I got a holiday in before my first session even if it did rain the whole time.  Am trying to organise a w/end away with some friends but don't know when because I don't know yet if this attempt has worked and when my AF will come etc if it hasn't worked.  

Anyway, we are all here for you to rant and rave at so don't worry.  

Sam - I sending you a big   after your disappointment last week.  Here's hoping the next one works.  Enjoy the time between now and then though - relax and go camping!  Yay!!

Take care all xx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all

I've posted a couple of times with questions - I'm new here too.

Eventually had my appointment with the fert clinic and have received a letter, copied to my GP, requesting tests for FSH, LH, testosterone, prolactin, TSH, rubella, HIV and hep B and C.  Phew!  Does anyone know if these are all blood tests and whether I can have them 'done' in one swoop?  I know my consultant has copied the letter to my GP, but I'll still have to speak to the nosy receptionists when I call and want to know what and how long an appointment to ask for!

Thanks to all for any replies.

Mx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, there has been some activity on here after is all going quiet - hi all and to the newbies!!

this is a short me post, will come back to you all later, got a lot going on today (of which i will tell more about later) and need to get on with it.  but have made it to blood test day (day 16!!) and phone in at 1pm german time (so 12ish your time) to get result. the cramps have stopped and i have low back ache. woke up at 4am terrified that i might actually be.................but i won't be, it will just be another head messer from AF - evil cow! Is highly unlikely given my 1 follie and under achieving swimmers this time plus on top of that all the stress of this month with other stuff, plus it would actually now be really bad timing. so watch this space..........i'll prob be needing hugs though.....the drama!!

lyns - just had to give you some extra hugs for now    .

speak later, F xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning to all and newbies

good luck Fiona I'm   for you don't be so negative I no its hard but we are all here for you.

Mancy I think most of them are blood test which they do in one swoop so don't worry its all over so quickly.

Irishgirl whens your holiday?

Hobie welcome and wow good size follies sure you will be fine.

Lynschez I have the pessary's and they do get messy I put them up front but going to do back as they dissolve better apparently so your not on your own.

Tobeornottobe good luck with treatment.

hello to anyone i have missed.

kitten


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm fine really though. Got my hols to look forward, a week today I'll be at the airport waiting to go.

Also, its now definite that we are leaving germany after nearly 6 years to move home at the of july - jobs now all sorted and its a go. so thats some good news. x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh honey I thought it was a BFP as you were late your witch always turns up early what a cow  I'm so sorry     so what now is it IVF or more IUI for you?

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh CakeBake I'm really sorry to hear your news.  It's just so unfair.  At least you have your holiday to look forward to.  Are you off anywhere nice?  And moving home after 6 years must be excellent too.  Where abouts in the UK will you be?

Kitten I've already had my holiday in April before my treatment - we went to Majorca and it chucked it down all week.  The weekend away will just be a camping trip in the UK.  

I'm feeling really low today - AF cramps are here and I just can't ignore them.  I really think it will be here before I do my test next Monday.  I may do the test next Wednesday instead if it hasn't come by then..that what I can be sure if I get a positive it's a real positive and not just the HCG in my system.  

Take care all x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

AF is a cow!  is being late just to be spiteful i'm sure of it. must be because of the extra injection i had to do this time.  No more IUI for me, thats my 3 used as my healthcare only covers 3 goes at 50% cost.  DH is convinced that it will happen naturally when we move home to Scotland since i will be less stressed and happier, but i don't feel that i have time to wait. if i am going to do ivf i want to do it before i get older. we will wait till after hols and see whats next. there might be time to do ivf here (healthcare covers 1 go at 50% so about 2000 euros) but it might be too stressful on the run up to leaving. but if we wait till we go home then i need to go private and try and fit it in when starting new job - not ideal. but then again, neithers turning up preggars!!

I just can't believe thats the iui all gone and no joy, think i'm in a bit of shock. trying not to cry at my desk, i didn't expect it to work this time but AF being late really threw me at the end.

irish, i'm sorry you are feeling crampy, but don't read too much in to them - honest.   Its maldives we are going to - so pretty good compensation that I will be able to go diving.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Big hugs to you Cakebake.    

Enjoy the Maldives......hmmmmmmm....sun, sea, sand.....diving......cocktails...yay, bring it on!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello yer it rained for one day when i went barcelona but really hot the rest so got a bit pinky   don't worry about AF pains they are there to trick you Arrrrrrr I dont like them.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Fiona -     xxxxxx

IVF buddies here we come gal!

I know you'll be ok later ........have a gorgeous holiday, you really deserve it after all the upheaval and stress with moving back to Uk, new jobs etc.

You will come back on to the Inbetweenies thread wont you when you get back? I'll miss you matey xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is that where you have been missed you where is the inbetweenies so i can see if you sucseed.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

karen, hearing from you has cheered me up and made me burst in to tears at the same time!!  

I'll get through IVF knowing we are both together on it - we can do it and we will get there - we've got to!?

never looked at inbetweenies thread before, will have a look later and for sure we can PM till we start the next big thing.    

i will probably come on here for a bit checking up on my other iui pals, but i think it will be too hard to stay on it too.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

dont go I will miss you.

Kitten


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

i won't go completely, and i promise i will always be there when you are doing your treatments, whether on here or through PM. I'm going to cry again     I'm too nosey to go, totally want to know how it goes for everyone and help all you lovely ladies that have become my friends on here - you have all helped me through this. before i came on here i used to feel like an oddity among the normal world and so hard done to, now i know its not just me and that it unfortunately happens to lots of us - still so unfair though!   to us all. x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

The witch is coming I just know it..had to leave work early as I had such big cramps I was sure I was gonna come on there and then.  Had to run to the chemist for provisions. Just want to cry now. I know it might not be all over yet but I can't face being disappointed again, I may as well do that today and get it over with.


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Irish, its so hard hun, hope you and DH get some extra cuddles together tonight xxxx 

Kitten and Fiona, I've not gone away, just lurking    and Im manic busy at the mo so not much time to post and do much personals. On CD24 of the natural do it yerself IUI or whatever I want to call it hahaha, but not expecting anything dramatic in a few days. Kinda become accustomed to the BFNs now, and its been lush this month not obsessing!!!!

Fiona - dont you dare go away!!!!! I will be lurking big time for you. And I want to give you a big hug when you decide on your IVF plans, if you do it. xxxxxx
Bye for now, be posting in a couple of days
Massive hellos to all the other girls, Lyns, Honey, Sam and Im sure there are loads I've missed xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh honey you will be fine just hold on and wait its not over untill the witch sings remember.

Kitten


----------



## honeybaby (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi ladies 

My iui journey has finished but I can feel happy that I did everything in my power to try.

You Ladies have been a tremendous support and have given me a lift when I have been down

Hope I have been a help to you on your journeys

I know its not been the happiest of threads yet... but this only means we are closer to our dreams.

I am starting ivf on may 20th and if not sucessful would still consider iui as i do believe in the process.

God bless you all and see some of you on the ivf thread - i'll pop by to see how you are all doing 

Thanks again Ladies  love honeybaby


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Honeybaby I just realised I never replied to your post about your cyst...how rude of me.  So sorry hun.

Take care of yourself and best of luck for the IVF.

Do keep in touch as we'll miss you.


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello peeps,

Cake bake - sending big hugs your way   I do hope you enjoy your holiday and the move back home it sounds like you will be a busy lady, keep us posted on how you are doing and I'm sure us girls will still need your advice/knowledge etc. 

Irish -   I am   for you that the   stays away x

Well day two of injections and I feel fine just had two headaches but no other side effects. I have to say the longer I read this thread tho the more I'm loosing hope in IUI, where the hell are the BFP's all the ladies deserve?! Its so unfair 
Even tho the percentages of us falling pregnant on our first IUI are so low sometimes I still believe it will happen and then other times I think its impossible! Oh so much is going through my head one minute excitement and then I'm fed up that we have to go through this and its such a long process! I'm starting to rant so i'll shut up now and get some kip! N NIGHT x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't lose faith in IUI Bee.  Just look at the members diaries section and see how many BFPs are on there..granted there are lots of negatives but don't read those ones. LOL  This is such a rollercoaster of emotions..one minute you feel positive, the next minute you're back in the pit of despair.  Somone is due a BFP soon..it could be you xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peep's oh its clum on here today we will have our BFP i know it just stay positive lady's lets all stamp our   lol untill we get it.


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,

Just wanted to say thanks irish for signposting me to members diaries, I hadn't come across them before and have just read alexp and sammysmiles diaries and starting to feel much more positive again.

We can get our BFP's! x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, that should help, there has got to be a BFP soon.

Irish, don't give up yet, its hard i know, but is true that until she here you don't know. if its a negative you will feel lousy but i promise the 1st time is the worst, god knows how but it does get easier to deal with as you go forwards.

honey, been lovely chatting with you on here, see you in ivf land!

morning to all the other lovelies. xx

i still not got the witch, think she is scared of me and is hiding. wish she would hurry up as i feel really bloated and i know that won't go till she does, and i certainly want to debloat before my hols.  has got me wondering whether i did ovulate at the right time, they were so sure i was about to that i didn't have to do the trigger shot - am now thinking that was a mistake as i know i am crap at ovulation on my own - aaaaggggggghhhhhhh.    but i do feel better today.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Fiona don't give up yet then because i no so many people that did a test after test after test and still negative my Ann summers lady was trying for years then one day her periods stopped and she did tests all the time even blood tests and still negative 7 months she collapsed she was 7 months pregnant only 2 months to prepair and a beautiful baby boy came out so never say never   I so hope this is the case with you.

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have done lots of      as well so let's hope it works!

Cakebake....oooh maybe you are preggers like Kitten suggests.  Now wouldn't that be something?  Just keep testing every now and then if the witch doesn't turn up.

My witch hasn't turned up yet but she's not due yet anyway.  Have had cramps again today but not as bad as the huge one yesterday but still the same as the usual pre-AF cramps.  I normally get them in the week running up to AF.  There is still hope for me, even if it is slim.  The waiting is the worst bit isn't it..at least if AF comes or I get a BFN I can cry, accept it and move onto the next session.  I would rather know one way or the other instead of being in this limbo.  I was reading on someone's diary that she wasn't going to have sex for the first 12 weeks if she got a BFP.  Is that normal......?

Hi to all, gotta go and cook dinner now.  xx


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls 

i'm just poking my head in and saying hello i joined a few months ago but as i was waiting for IUI to start i just didn't bother sorry  

anyway we've begun our 1st course of IUI which is a natural one, i've had my 3rd scan today and i'm on cd14 they put the through for having our IUI on saturday this week as i have 11mm endometrium and 18mm follicle on my right ovary but i'm already getting pains in my right side and i'm due to inject tonight at 11pm i'm really nervous if its going to work. 

good luck to all those ladies going through this aswell i'm a bit daunted about this but i have hope


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Fiona, if the witch hasn't turned up, there's still a chance isn't there??  Similarly with you Irish, it's not over until the   turns up!  

Hi Karen, good to know you're still lurking around  

Hey Bee, i know what you mean about losing faith in IUI, but the diaries do help and I'm sure it's got to start working for some of us on here soon  

Good luck on your IVF journey honey, hope you get your BFP soon.

Well, update on me.  Had my insem today - all went ok except they did it in theatre this time, which was pretty daunting with the gowns and caps!  Otherwise no different to 1st time tho - although I'm getting some right pains in my left side, currently sat on settee with my Tigger hot water bottle and DH cooking tea.  Also got the pessaries this time - nice    Here begins the 2ww - joy!

Hi to anyone else that i've missed - hope everyone is happy  

Lyns x x


----------



## ccclaire (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi  everyone, Please can i join your gang. 

I'm guessing AF is on her way in the next few hours after our first IUI    i',m on 25mg of clomid had 4 folicies this month. I really really really thought it was going to have worked.  Nurse told me i need a rest from the clomid of a month. 

Not sure if i'm having a rest this month or if i'll get basted with no drugs. 

Just wondering about your partners producing  does he do that in the clinic/hosptial or does he do it at home, if at home how long does it take to get it to the clinic? 
We have a 30 - 45 min drive to the hospital and we are considering (don't laugh) taking our campervan and attempt to produce the goods in the car park this month  Thinking the extra freshness would be good. What do you think, Are we losing the plot?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Claire & Mrs Stone and welcome to the nuthouse.

Mrs Stone I got lots of pains before my basting which was due to the follies growing.  That's what you want.  Hope it all goes well.  Sending you lots of  

Claire - I think the men usually do the deed in the clinic.  Not in our case though as we are using a donor.

Ladies I've just been daft and done a test.  I know it's too early I just wanted to do one!! Got a faint positive which means that there is still HCG in my system from the injection I had on Sunday night.  I expected that.  My "logic" is that now that I know how faint the line is...if I get a stronger line in a few days time it will be a real positive instead of a false one. 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Claire & Mrs Stone - welcome to the thread.

Mrs Stone, sorry i missed you off my previous post  , hope all goes well with Saturday.

Claire, I'm with Irish, my DH always delivers the goods at the clinic, then we go for a coffee whilst his   get washed and prepared. 

Hope you find the info and support you need on here - i certainly feel the benefit of having people to talk to going through the same thing  

Lyns x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I am new to this site too but I have been reading what you've all been saying for a while. I think it's about time I said hi to you all. It's so good to know that there are other people out there that are going through the same thing as it seems that everyone else around me can get PG with no effort at all. 
I'm on first IUI cycle. I have been injecting for 19 days or so and at the last scan I was told follies too small and not responded to drugs. May have to cancel. Had anyone else had this on their first IUI? Have 4th scan tomorrow but not hopeful. 
Good luck to everyone. 
Fran


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all, 

 to mrs stone, claire and fran Welcome to the thread  

claire - dh produces his sample at the clinic, bless him they will have a room you can use for it so no need to camp over, although it might be more fun in a campervan than the clinic  

mrs stone - sounds like you've got a lovely big follie there, good luck for saturday and you 2ww  

Fran - I know what your saying about everyone else getting PG it feels so unfair at times. Good luck for your scan tomorrow   I do hope those follies have grown let us know how you get on. I'm having a scan tomorrow the nurse said to be prepared for me to be a slow responder and that i may need to be stimulated longer but as this is my first IUI am going to remain  positive for now as its too early to say what my follies will do 

Lyns - Wow your on the    wishing you all the best. 

Well today, day 3 of injections and I feel fine a couple of little twinges in the ovary area, GO FOLLIES GO! I'm getting scanned in the morning so will let you know how that goes, have made sure I'm busy over the next week or so so that time goes quickly, getting married in just over 4 weeks so that'll keep me busy for sure! I best get off and pay some attention to a poorly DH. Hello to you ladies I've missed and sending you all heaps of        x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Mancy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've posted a couple of times with questions - I'm new here too.
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie too and going for iui soon, as far as I know they are all blood tests apart (i think )from the rubella, they just want to know that you have been imunised against it so it should be in your drs notes. Just ask for a double appointment at least you will have time to ask questions . Good luck


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning newbies its nice to have a full house  

sallycinnamon I only had blood tests and a swab which was painless so i think everything will be ok

Bee oh I bet your existed for your wedding its the best day in your life looking so pretty and everyone's eyes on you allday AR the memories and yes go follies go i love it when you feel the pain as you no they are growing mind you I had that with out my drugs this month so I think they where doing it all by there self's  .

Fran never fear if you don't respond they will find an alternative you will get your BFP  .

Irish OH I do hope it stays positive we need it as much as you   for you and keeping fingers and toe's crossed.

Claire of course you are welcome me loverly as for DH   myn done his at work as we are only 10 min from hospital   but we do have a room if we like.

Mrs stone good luck for Saturday I hope it all go's well keep positive and enjoy being PUPO .

Anyways I am still having AF cramps on and of so it on its way I think not sure when I really don't like not knowing as I am going to yarmouth in just over a week and I might have to go back and forth to hospital for scans if we do then we do but not knowing when is a pain hopefully she wont turn up at all.

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

thank you for such a warm welcome i do appreciate it and for your lovely answers i feel more reassured. i did my HCG injection last night at 11pm and hubby's all good to go with his hospital visit tomorrow morning (he does his at the clinic in those lovely white sterile rooms  )

Irishgirlie good luck honey i hope its worked for you. 

I do consider myself very lucky that i'm naturally fertile although i feel awful that hubby's numbers have dropped and that the IUI is required. i'm also constantly surrounded by fertile and women who get pg easily. we've had a long journey to get here but i know every step is worth what we will get out of this when we get that bfp   

good luck to you all ladies. i'll no doubt post tomorrow morning after we've had the treatment and tell you how we went on our 1st time xxxxxxx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi girls, Just a wee quickie, especially to say hello and best wishes to all the newbies! 

also wanted to just let you know that AF is finally here, i knew it would since the test was a blood test and i don't think they can ever be wrong.  have got funny shooting pains up my back with it which i never usually get, am hoping all the drugs hasn't aggrevated my endo. have felt really sad the last few days that its the end of iui, is not as instantly upsetting as each cycle when it doesn't work, more just a deep disappointment that i think will last a wee while.  am happy to have a break for a while till i return home to scotland and then i'll pick it up again i think. what do i do to get started and on the nhs list - do i just go to my GP and then they refer?  does anyone know how long it then all takes?  

irish, got everything crossed for you for this weekend, hope the evil one stays away.    

got to run jsut now, have a good weekend everyone.  Fiona xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Fiona so sorry she has arrived you no thats it when she does     blood tests are not always right tho but I guess if she has come then you no re: nhs I got in pretty quick I have no complants over here in Essex apart from my BFN which I really thought i would not see so naive that I am but round 2 is coming round very quick they are good. Good luck honey.

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone

Fiona - Sorry that AF is here.  But..at least you have the move back to Scotland to look forward to.  A new start, new clinic &     a BFP.  

Mrs Stone - hope all goes well for you tomororw.  Expect to have some cramps and ovary pains for a couple of days afterwards - this is normal.  

Bee - best of luck for the wedding.  You must be soo excited.  That and the IUI all together you must be a bag of nerves!

Lyns & Kitten - how are you hunnies?

Hi to everyone else, especially all the new faces.  

Still no sign of   although I've been getting lots of cramps and shooting pains today.  Normally happens when I get up from my desk and then whoosh I get socked with a big one.  Got a few huge ones when I came home as well - one when I bent down to the cat.  Feels like contractions (even tho I've never had them!!) well what I imagine they'd be like anyway.  Makes me pant or hold my breath and last for a second or two.  Not like any AF pains I've had before.  Either they are a good sign and something is happening in there or I am due for one horrendous AF.  Is AF normally really bad after a failed IUI?

Gonna lie on the sofa now and have a lazy weekend!


----------



## nicky95h (May 8, 2009)

Hi everybody !

I'm new to all this, but not new to IUI.  I have a 21 month old son conceived by donor IUI, we were lucky.  I had five failed treatment before being succesful.  I am starting it all again as I am 39 and feel time is running out.  We are trying natural cycle to begin with and I am just waiting to ovulate.  Can't believe so many people are in the same situation, but we feel blessed and feel that there is not as much stress this time.


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

irishgirlie thanks for the advice i'll be prepared just hope it doesn't interfere with work too much cos their being a pain in the **** making me work back time and such!!!

couldn't resist and did an ov test when i got home and the test line was so dark it was amazing and i've had pains and lower backache all day which is impending ov i know it is can't wait till tomorrow  

what does PUPO mean? sorry to be dim i'm used to general ttc lingo but some stuff does throw me.

your a great bunch of girls thanks for taking me in so quickly xxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Mrs Stone - PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise. sounds like your all ready for tx will be keeping everything crossed for you chick  

Irish - yes I'm getting a bit stressed with everything going on at once but its all good so trying to keep cool most of the time, MIL decided to drop a bombshell on us that Dh might be a carrier of the mcad deficiency and what that might mean for any baby we may have, why does she have to drop this on us now what with everything else going on why during treatment she's had a whole year and a half of knowing we were going down this road?! I think i'll have to give her a wide berth til the wedding!

Kitten - glad to hear your follies were giving you jip this month  and hopefully getting nice and big. I'm   that you get your bfp! We might have to have a month of au naturale next month too what with having our honeymoon etc. Keep us posted on how you do, can't wait to hear    oh and i'll add this in for good luck  

Hi Nicky95h - Welcome to the thread chick - good luck  

H cakebake - so sorry the wicked witch of the west turned up, best of luck with moving back, if i were you i'd head straight to the G.p for a referral i hope you don't have towait too long for treatment to restart, keep us posted on how your getting on.

Well for me nothing really to report about the scan yesterday didn't really show much as i've only just started injections so I' hoping that the follies will have grown a bit by tues when i go back, i'm just going to relax this weekend and de stress looking after my gorgeous nephew. Sending     to everyone x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's welcome newbie  that has just joined nicky95h.

I am still ok with no AF here so its all good   .

How is everybody?

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

tx went ahead well had to use a larger speculum and was told i'm slightly tilted so hubby now has a new nickname of 'tilty' for me oh joys!!   i'm literally leaking cm as we speak there's so much of the stuff   

tobeornottobe good luck with the scanning hope those folly's grow nice a big for you xxxx

Irish and Kitten hope af is staying away for you   

the inveitable 2ww is here and i'm gonna try and be good and not test before af should be due  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Mrs Stone, pleased the tx went well - you really made me laugh  - tilty - poor you!  Nice to have some company on the 2ww tho - and stay away from the pee sticks!!!!

Hi Nicky95h - welcome to the thread  

Irish - good news AF hasn't turned up yet, but the pains don't sound too good - hope you feel better soon and   they're signs of a BFP for you x

Fiona, good luck for the move back.  I'm sure if you go to GP and explain what you've been through and what you want they'll be able to do a referral.  Not sure how long it all takes in Scotland tho - hopefully pretty quick tho  

Bee, good luck for the wedding - like Kitten says one of the best days of your life, just try and relax and enjoy it!  Not very fair of MIL dropping that on you though at this stage    Hope your ok x

Hi to everyone else I've missed, I'm sure there's a few now  

Well, I'm doing ok.  Had a few pains following basting but all seems ok now, so just settling in to 2ww.  Not liking these pessaries tho - what a clat!  One every six hours is a nightmare, but if it helps it's got to be worth the effort  

Have a good weekend all  

Lyns x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks Lyns i do appreciate it and glad i can make you chuckle   nice to share the 2ww cos we know how aggravating it can be!!!

i'm also called Lindsay nice to chat to you. want to go out and buy some pineapple cos i've read its supposed to be good and wondering what else i should do but i don't think i can be bothered and i'll just see what happens

good luck with those progesterone pessaries i've heard their not very nice and make a mess of your underwear xxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Mrs Stone - it's pineapple juice you should drink but not fresh pineapple itself.  The juice should be pressed pineapple juice ie not from concentrate but apparantly you shouldn't eat pineapple as that can bring on labour.  What a minefield eh?!


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks irishgirlie i think i'll stick to potato waffles and beans and then a chocolate dessert for tea with some milk and my sunday roast tomorrow!! this is a minefield its amazing what we women will do to get our little bundles


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I woke up this morning after having a cramp-free night and my (.)(.) aren't as sore either..so I did a HPT.        I did one yesterday and it was positive but that was just the HCG in my system from the pregnyl.  When I spoke to the clinic yesterday they said that I should test on Wednesday.  That's to ensure all the HCG is gone from my system.  But if it's negative today then I presume it's game over.  This is day 15 after IUI so if I'm pregnant I should get a positive result.

Oh well, just have to wait for the witch to arrive now and go for round 2.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Take care xx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Irish, sorry you had a BFN xx

I wish all clinics were the same as mine tell me to test day 14-15 - so if you are supposed to test on Weds then that would be 18 wouldn't it  I wonder if its as I'm on the pessaries this time rather than the additional HCG shots?  If AF stays away tho, maybe that'll change to a nice BFP on Weds  

Lyns x x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,

Irish - So sorry irish sending you big   I do hope it changes for you on wednesday it has for other ladies on here so sending you all these for good luck                      

Hello I'm feeling fine still I've had no real side effects of the drugs and I'm hoping to be reassured by the hospital tomorrow that my follies are responding to the drugs. Glad I'm working later tonight to make the time go more quickly.
I heard of two more friends of friends who are pregnant yesterday, they already have children too and I felt awful for a second and just wanted to shout "I don't give a flying    ...why are you telling me when you know we are having fertility treatment" I mean don't people understand at all how that piece of news would make me feel - obviously not!  
O.k rant over, sorry guys. I'm always really happy for BFPs on here because we are all having to go through so much to get one but otherwise I've become intolerant and I'm hoping I'll snap out of it although I'm very good at hiding these awful feelings from friends.

Is it o.k to eat fresh pineapple when your on stimms before basting coz I've been eating it.. ooops! 

Sending hugs to everyone -
kitten - has af arrived? when will you be testing? keeping everything crossed for your BFP


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone..I'm still hanging in there with a glimmer of hope.  

Oh Bee, I know what you mean about trying to be pleased for people having children.  My best friend was so afraid to tell me she was pregnant with her second child and when she did I burst into tears and ran out of the room.  I was mortified - I didn't want her to think I wasn't happy for her but I was just so upset for myself.  After years of it all now though (with ex-husband and now with current DP) I am better able to cope.  Life is just so unfair.  But hang in there, our time will come xx


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Irish, hang in there, it def not over for you, really hope that it works out with a BFP.  But if not, don't get put off, look at iui as a whole treatment and not just as each attempt. I am absolutley sure you will get there - like we all will....eventually.

totally agree with how hard it is when people, especially close friends tell you they are pregnant, wish they wouldn't do it to our faces, is easier to hear first, have a cry then plaster the smile back on for when you meet them. have you read that thread that someone put up, can't remember where, about how fertility is so badly handled next to lifes other disappointments? its really good.

Lyns, best of luck for the 2 week wait, have some nice news for me when i get back on here after my hols please.    

Good luck to all you other lovelies that are going through this and I just know there has to be a BFP soon..

Kitten, how much longer till you start again?

this is my last day at work, off tomorrow and fly on wednesday, have never needed a holiday more in my life! other good news is that we signed the contract for selling our house here on saturday, so thats a massive weight off my mind for the move home.  mladives here i come    

Fiona xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Not feeling to well this morning AF arrived with avengance so need sugar   .

Bee I know how you feel my friend did the dirty on her fella they have been together for years and he didn't want children just yet because of money but she stopped the pill and pricked his condoms which she failed to remember telling me this so when she did fall pregnant I was so angry at her not only because what she did but because i have been trying for years and she just looks at you no what she already has two children from past relashionship now she Say's she will try and fall again in DEC for a summer baby I DONT WANT TO NO ARRRRRR yes i have PMT sorry lady's but on a good note I have booked my scans for next week so start injecting tomorrow does anyone no if you take baby aspirin all the way though or just at beginning?

Irish sorry BFN next time honey will you go straight to 2nd or have a break?

morning to everyone els 

Sorry again for my rant

Kitten

PS hi cakebake I start now good luck with your move


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

The witch arrived this afternoon so will be phoning tomorrow to arrange my baseline scan.  I'm gonna jump right in and do the next round now if possible as I don't want this to drag on and on.  Been waiting 7 years as it is!

Good luck to all x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

kitten and irishgirlie i'm so sorry your AF showed up she's a ***** and needs to stay away for 9 months!!

its now 2 days since our tx and we did the deed last night and will tonight just to cover our bases but as usual i'm already symptom spotting which i know i shouldn't do! i've got sore boobs, sick feeling, going off food and tired i know its cos i want this so badly   my friend had her baby the same day as our treatment and he's well i'm happy for her but like you ladies so jealous when i hear someone is pg i'm not sure people understand what its like to get to this stage and still be fighting for your little one when they just have sex for a few months then all of a sudden a bfp! i can't tell the amount of times i've cried over the years about it  

good luck with your next treatments though girls xxxxx   

lynschez and tobeornottobe hope your all well on your treatments xxxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I've just started my first IUI so thought it was time to say hi. Had first scan today and all looking okay   Glad that the first injection is out the way, hoping they get easier as was very nervous.

Hope you are all doing okay  

PompeyD


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi PompeyD, welcome to the thread and the nuthouse  

The injections aren't all that bad are they?  Once you've got a few out the way you'll be thinking of re-training as a nurse    Hope all goes well for you 

Irish, sorry AF turned up, i was   it wouldn't.  Hope you manage to get straight onto round 2 x

Mrs Stone, are you on progesterone?  I spotted/bled from 2 days after my IUI on round 1.  This time I'm on the progesterone and so far so good.  Fingers crossed you won't need it as this will work, but if not, it might be worth raising the question for your next go.

Kitten, good luck for this round   x

Fiona, have a fab holiday and we'll all work on having some good news for you to return to  

Bee, I know what you mean about friends telling you they're pg - sometimes it feels so heartless doesn't it?  As for the pineapple - you want fresh pressed pineapple juice, not eating the pineapple itself.  Also brazil nuts and milk help apparently.  I'll try anything  

Well, I'm just passing the time on 2ww.  Getting a few niggly aches and pains but nothing major.  Can't say i'm stress free though as me and DH have had a huge falling out - hardly talking, which is great fun.  I just sometimes feel like I'm on my own in all this, he's done his bit and that's it as far as he's concerned - he hasn't even asked how I'm feeling following IUI     Plus my dad has announced that he's planning on divorcing my mum, which has led to huge drama, tears and heartache.  Mum's just gone to pieces and me and my sister are expected to pick up the pieces - aarrggghhhh, I know it sounds really selfish but I just wish i could run away from it all.

Sorry for the rant ladies, not what i intended to come on here for - honest!!

hope you all have a lovely evening,

Lyns x x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

Lyns honey sorry to hear you've fallen out with hubby and that your dad has decided to leave your mum you must be mixed full of emotions right now   at least were on 2ww together

no i'm not on any progesterone pessaries or anything just my own lovely body doing all the work!! i just want this 2ww to be over with and to stop symptom spotting cos it'll driving me insane  

PompeyD welcome to the thread i've only been here a few days and already feel like its home   hope all goes well with your treatment honey xxxxxx

kitten80 and irishgirlie hope your af's are kind to you and that all is good to move straight onto your next course xxxxxx

cakebake have a great holiday honey i'll pray that i have some good news for you xxxx


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Evening,
reading this thread is really helpful. It's good to hear about all of your experiences of IUI.
Kitten and MrsStone, I know what you mean about it being hard to hear about all the BFPs your friends are getting with so little effort. My best friend just told me she was PG and of course I am pleased for her but what I'd really like to do is share it with her but I can't. I avoid the subject as it just makes me sad. It can't have been easy for her to tell me though. 
Kitten and Irishgirlie, so sorry to hear about AF arriving. So dissapointing after all the hard work IUI involves. I am trying to prepare myself for a BFN while trying to stay positive too if that's possible.
Tobeornottobe and kitten-thanks for your reply last week. I had another scan today and follies finally ready. Will have tx on wednesday. About time after 25 days of injecting-I'm a slow responder but got there eventually. Just done HCG injection which was fine. 
Lyns, good luck with the 2WW, I'll be joining you soon.
Fingers crossed for you all XXXXX


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello 

Lyns - Thank you for joining me in rant land!   Sorry to hear about your mum and dad It's also the last thing you need right now, you just need a bit of TLC from your nearest and dearest but you may need to point out the obvious to them so they know how to support you - Or give them a wide berth until your feeling stronger, I know i can only face seeing certain members of my family when i'm on form as they don't have a clue how to be sensitive. Sending you big     hope this week turns around for you and 2ww goes quickly. x

PompeyD -   and welcome to the thread I'm only a week ahead of you so we willbe on our 2ww together at some point i should think. Good luck, it all feels a bit surreal at first dosen't it.

Mrs Stone - Yeh treatment going o.k so far will hopefully be reassured tomorrow thsat my follies are responding i'll be gutted if they're not. Sorry to hear the 2ww is driving you mad, whats your OTD? 

Irish - Get back on that horse chickie, just think the chances of getting that BFP get higher with each treatment this next one could be what it takes, stay strong (p.s. you may need to tell me this when/if I get a bfn)

Kitten - I can't believe your friend OMG pricking condoms no way thats not right now is it, and people just don't think about what they're saying i agree with you about just not wanting to know. Glad you could join in with the rant it has to be done now and then  Sorry to hear the blair witch turned up, i'll be keeping everything crossed that this next round of IUI is the one for you. 

Cakey - Have a grand holiday and congratulations on selling the house

Fran - Glad to hear your finally getting tx on wednesday sending you    let us know how you get on

Well of to hossy in the mornin for scan so best be getting some shut eye x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Bee thank you and good luck honey we should be on the 2ww together at some point I think.

Pompeyd   and welcome you will be on that loverly travel together shoulder to shoulder with the 2ww its all exciting when you start your treatment  .

Irish you go girl glad you are back on the hours we can shear and and get frustrated together  .

Fran I am always here to help glad things are going ok for you now.

Cakebake how's youholding up stress free i hope with the house hope you have a loverly holiday.

Anyways I'm feeling good this morning the witch is easing off and I am feeling  this round IT WILL WORK this is my new mantra  

Love to all

Kitten


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hellooooooo girlies,
omg it has been busy on here, taken me bout 3 hrs to catch up with all the news. I will appologise now as i wont be able to write you all individual bits due to information overload.
So hi to all my old friends and welcome to all the newbies of which we seem to have a lot of. Sorry to all those who got  and good luck to all those on 2ww.

The holiday was lovely, very relaxing just what i/we needed. Au naturel is going quite well this month and to be honest (this is going to sound so bad) i drank so much gin on holiday.  just happened without having to think about it.  Good news too found out today that the clinic have got more funding so if we need tx next month it shouldnt be a problem. Still a little bit of hope that we wont need it, trying to stay positive. SIN trying to cause problems again but im not having it and luckily this time neither is dh. 

Still not talked hubby into the new pup but im not giving up yet and im going looking at that new house next wk, but again that is going to take some talking into.

JOB INTERVIEW TODAY AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! omg why am i so nervous i dont think i even really want the job. but always nice to have the choice.

anyways i will try and keep up from now on but what with so many on here now i may get a little confused. lets go back to saying what cd we're on to see if it helps.

sara (cd16, Day 2 of unofficial 2ww)
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello sarshy glad you had a loverly holiday its all go on here at the mo you never feel alone I'm on cd2 

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well I've decided not to go straight into another treatment.  I want to give my ovaries and the rest of me time to recover from all the drugs and everything.  I'm feeling really down at the moment and wondering why the next treatment should work when this one didn't.  But hey, I know that's not the attitude and I have to keep trying.

Kitten - What is the story with you, are you going to be injecting again now that AF is here?  Good luck and fingers crossed that this will be the one.  

Sara - Glad you enjoyed your holiday and good luck with the job interview.  Best of luck for the 2WW - just try and stay sane!

Bee - Hope the scan went well today and those follies are developing nicely

Fran - Best of luck for the TX tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you

Mrs Stone - Hope the 2WW isn't driving you mad

Lyns - You poor chicken what a horrible time you're having of it at the moment.  Just when you need support from others the tables are turned on you.  As Bee said maybe give them a wide berth or remind them that you need them just as much as they need you.  Thinking of you Hun xx

Pompey - welcome and best of luck with the whole process.  Hope you respond well to the injections and you get nice juicy follies

Mrs Stone - hope your 2WW won't be too stressful.  None of this is easy but you just have to be positive and believe it will work 

Fiona - Have a fab holiday.  I wish I was jetting off somewhere lovely like that now.  Have lots to eat and drink and don't give any of this a second thought.  Come back nice and refreshed and relaxed.  You deserve it. Xx

Hi to anyone I have missed.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Irish It is hard I bet I no whats going through your head the big word WHY wont it work , whats wrong , Its not fear ,why do other people fall just by looking at it but you will over come it and you will be stronger next time its a good Idea to have a break just relaxe then be positive for next round don't give up look at the BFP diary's they always give me a lift     .

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello , 
well just an up date have been for a scan and one follie is 1cm and two are smaller so they've upped my dose of gonal f, I just hope that does the trick and those follies get growing. Back for a scan on friday and again monday. I've started to feel a bit weepy on the drugs and it certainly didn't help having to sit amongst the pregnant women whilst waiting for a scan, the waiting was alot longer today and was pretty fed up by the time i'd battled through traffic for over an hour. Sorry for the me post guys hope your all o.k. x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you've had a good Tuesday!

Bee -   your follies get growing, which day are you on?  I'm usually a slow responder too, but they say they grow 2mm per day, so plenty of time  

Irish -  , sorry you're feeling down at the mo.  It's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it?  Hopefully after a month off your batteries will be re-charged and you'll be ready for round 2 x

Fran - lots of luck for tomo   

Sara - hope the job interview went ok  

Mrs Stone - how you coping with the 2ww?  All my niggles have disappeared, so i'm wondering if that's good or bad.  (.)(.) are soo achy and painful tho, might be due to the progesterone this time round  

Me and hubby have had more words - I've tried to explain how i'm feeling and he just says he doesn't know how he feels about everything.  He's currently out in the garden taking his frustration out on some tree stumps!  Happy days  

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry to the people I've missed on the personals  

Lyns x x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Lyns for reassuring words i'm on cd9 but day eight of injections so hopefully another few days and we'll be ready. will have to give work a rough idea of when i'll need a couple days off. How long have you taken off work after insemmination?


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm just popping on to say hi - I hope you don't mind if I join you.  I am pretty new to FF but have looked in from time to time voer the last months as I've been through the process of diagnosis and starting tx. Thanks to you all on this thread for sharing your insights and your knowledge and your stories, it's all really useful and helps keep positive. 

I have PCO and my DPs little guys tested slightly poor (motility and volume, I think) so we were referred to IUI, after months and months of testing and re-testing - you know how it goes!  But finally got started at the end of April - and now we are part of a ramdomised study and we won the lottery, (lol) so skipped the clomid step and went straight on to daily injections of purgeon early May after AF arrived. All happened really fast after all the long drawn out months of waiting to get going, so I'm glad I've found this thread!

The nurses said I esponded well (2 follies, good lining) so had basting on friday, currently on day 4 of 2ww. It's up and down, isnt it! Have found I felt really positive the first couple of days but getting a bit tired now. 

I had accupuncture this morning (is that a bad idea on 2ww? it helps me relax so figure it can't hurt so long as the dr knows where I'm at...?) and dr says bbt chart is not good becuase have not had an increase in temp. I'm trying not to be discouraged by this and taking it easy. Im really lucky to be not working at the moment so can just indulge and chill out. My work was making me really miserable and struggling with focusing on treatment so decided to leave and focus on getting relaxed and happy (along with taking some antidepressents which have really helped - was getting a bit mental for a while. lol. hope this is not tmi!) Its been the best decsion I've made in a long time. 

So I'm feeling very blessed in general, but also to be finally on the road and getting things moving. Let's hope we all have some luck soon! Appologies for no personals - am still learning who everyone is, it's such a busy thread! But good luck to you all, especially those also on the 2ww, and thanks everyone for sharing and letting me join your group. So glad to have some buddies to share this time with!

Oh dear, that ended up a long post - sorry for the rant! hope you're all good at skim reading ;-)

xx sunnieskies 
(cd16, d4 2ww)


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Bee, 1st IUI was on a Friday, so i booked a long weekend and had 4 days off.  As it seemed to make no difference as i started bleeding, I decided this time to carry on as normal, so had the rest of the day off on day of insem, then back to work on the Friday.  Can't say it's done my any harm, but I know a lot of girls on here like to relax - personal choice I think.  I did ask the nurse if it made any difference and she said not.

Hi Sunnie and welcome to the thread, pleased you found us    Not sure about acupuncture on 2ww, but like you say, if Dr knows where you are i can't see it doing any harm!  Lucky you having some time away from work too - if this works for you then maybe I'll take a leaf out of your book next time    Wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww, I agree it's totally up and down, which is why it's good to come on here and be with like-minded people.  Sending lots of    and    your way.

Lyns x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Sunnie welcome and rant as much as you like thats what we do   .

Bee hope you are ok this morning  and follies are growing   .

Irish hope your ok this morning plenty of rest me love.

Fran   for you lots of luck.

Sara how did interview go?

Mrs Stone how is the 2ww for you enjoying being PUPO.

Well me I'm fine this morning just tired did my first injection all on my own last night even mixed it up myself and yes just a bit nervous but once the first one is over its ok after that I get a bit sickly but thats because I didn't drink enough water last time so bring on the bottles  .

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girlies how're you doing?

cd22 for me today and my symptoms appear to be here to stay!! my boobs are even more tender, got twinges in my abdomen and keep getting waves of nausea i assume my own progesterone levels are building but hoping these are good signs in the past my boobs haven't hurt till a week before af is due  

Lyns hope you get all resolved with your hubby and i'm sorry to hear he's not to sure about things especially seeing as your in your 2ww to find out if this treatment has worked  

Sunnie welcome to the thread i only joined it last week and their all lovely ladies here i love reading the positive and helpful comments everybody gives each other.

Irish you enjoy that rest and getting those drugs out of your system sometimes a break is just what you need, i know i had a rest between stopping clomid in feb and doing IUI this month and needed it to get my head together xxxx

tobeornottobe hope your injections and scans are going well won't be long till your tx    

kitten are you on your next month of treatment now honey? have you got a scan booked in yet?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Mrs Stone yes I have started the dreaded injections   did it all by myself scans are booked for next week Monday , Wednesday , Friday but I wont be able to let you no how I get on until I get back from yarmouth as we are supposed to be on holiday that week we are still going but traveling back and forth so no internet but will have a lot to say after  .

Kitten

PS has anyone herd of putting a hot water bottle on belly to keep follies warm and does it make any differance?


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello girls - has anyone ever felt nauseus on gonal f, since the dose was increased have felt a bit sick? last night thought i was going to be really ill but fell back to sleep and was o.k.  

Kitten - have a good holiday and will look forward to when you return with all your news, hope your folies behave themselves  

Mrs stone - your symptoms are sounding great have got a good feeling for you getting that BFP  

Lyns - thinking i'll probably have day of insemm off and day after that then carry on as normal.Im hoping it'll be in a weeks time if my follies behave themselves and start growing a bit   . Hows things with hubby and family now, hope your getting some TLC

Sunnyskies -   and welcome to the thread congrats on getting to day 4 of 2ww, I hope the next week flies by and you get your BFP, keep your chin up and come on here if you need a rant its very therapeutic    

Hello to everyone sending lots of love n luck x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your   and  .
So I had the basting today which wasn't too bad. I now have lots of cramping though, has anyone else found that?
Here starts the 
 to you all.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kitten80 said:


> PS has anyone herd of putting a hot water bottle on belly to keep follies warm and does it make any differance?


Hi kitten

Yes i have heard of this its meant to help with the growth, lots of people believe in it myself included but make sure its not too hot, i did IVF not IUI as wasnt suitable for IUI as we have dual infertility, on day 7 i had 4 follies and they talked of cancelling and so used a hot water bottle and 3 days later some follies were ready to be collected and had to bring my egg collection forward!

Hope this helps
Em


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Kitten, I also got advised to use the hot water bottle (but not too hot like heffalump stated) and also had a growth spurt, so can't do any harm!  Well done my the way on doing the injections yourself  

Fran, this time round i had terrible cramping for 2-3 days after basting, so I think it's all normal.  Try and keep   and imagine those little swimmers fertilising the eggs x

Bee, sorry your feeling a bit rough  .  I'm on menopur and to be honest been absolutely fine, but I've seen a few people on here that have felt a bit sick with gonal F, so i'm sure it'll be fine  

Mrs Stone, i'm still sending lots of     your way and   you get the BFP that starts the ball rolling on here!

Well, day 6 of 2ww, (.)(.) are still sore and I had a few pulling like cramps earlier, but other than that all ok - just trying to wish the next week away    Me and hubby are talking, but he still hasn't told me what he meant my not knowing how he feels - might have to tackle that one again tonight - or maybe just have a nice quiet soak in the bath (luke warm of course  ) and an early night.

Hi to anyone I missed, hope all you new ladies are doing ok.

Love Lyns x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the welcome

Lyns - didn't have to do an injection today as follies growing plenty on the clomid   Nurse made my day when she told me, less injections the better   Sorry you've been having a bad week, hope things improve soon  

Kitten - Nice that we're at similar points in our cycles, hope your scans all go well next week and you have a lovely relaxing holiday to help your follies grow  

Welcome Sunnieskies - Like the happy sounding name. I'm a newbie too, how are you finding your 2ww?

Tobeornottobe - Sorry you had bad day, lots of     for your follies. Hoping the increased dose does the trick.

Mrs Stone - Hope the symptoms are all positive signs that things are going to plan during your 2ww  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay  

PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Morning girls,

Well feeling a bit groggy today with a cold but no more nausea so thats good. Back to hossy for a scan tomorrow so keeping positive that follies are growing I did feel a few little twinges yesterday. I think I'm gonna have a nice walk with the doggies this morning before work to get some fresh air to clear the mucus away - sorry TMI  

Lyns - I hope hubby can turn things around and say the right thing, he probably came out with it without realising how it sounded? I think sometimes it can be difficult for our chaps to know what to do in these situations, sometimes I think well atleast I can do my injections and go for my scans etc and feel like i'm doing something about it whereas DH has to sit back and wait and see what happens and then theres the whole business of timed    .. . your dh's probably feeling all kinds of emotions just like you are about it all. I hope your o.k and things turn around, i'm sure they will.   x

Kitten - how are you feeling today? What drugs are you on? I'm going to try the warm hot water bottle trick tonight.  

PompeyD - how are the injections going? Are those follies getting big?  

Mrs stone - how are you today? Hope those symptoms are a good sign  

Fran - Congrats on the basting and hoping your lil eggs are being fertilised and implant nicely, hope the cramping eases off for you tho and rest if you feel that helps   

Hello to anyone i've missed x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Heffalump and Lynschez  Thankyou I shall do that nice big follies here we come  .

PompeyD  I think its nice you dont feel alone when you have someone doing the same at the same time hope we all get BFP this month    .

Fran hope your 2ww go's smothly.

Bee I feel sickly on menapor I was told to drink plenty of water as this could be the problem as your follies get dehidrated so drink up me luv   .

well I am responding well i think this month as niggles have already started in left and right sides feel a bit sickly so drinking me water.

Kitten

Bee just read your post lol as you can see I am on menapor injections


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

afternoon ladies  

tobeornottobe how're you doing honey glad your feeling a bit better today it must be rough on that stuff i don't envy you i was dog sick on clomid so i know somedays you can feel like you've been dragged through a hedge backwards!!!

kitten glad your getting those niggles must mean those follicles are growing nice and big for you  

pompey glad your follicles are growing well i ended up over stimming on clomid but glad its working well for you  

lynschez i'm a day off you so i know about the sore boobies mine are killing me their so tender i dread brushing them with my arms and literally threatened hubby not to touch them!! keep feeling sick but its usually when i'm a bit hungry. not really much else not really many twinges but i'm hoping for both of us honey   

fran74 sorry you've got some cramping hope it settles down i sat there on saturday holding my tummy and tried to visualise the sperm and egg meeting i suppose it kept me occupied  

sunnieskies how're you on your 2ww you symptom spotting yourself yet?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mrs stone your not a  we all do the visual thing I read a comment today it said WHAT THE MIND CAN CONCEIVE THE HEART WILL BELIVE THE BODY WILL ACHIVE I thought that was nice and I will try it as well whats the harm it can do A .

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Only me again I just would like to ask if anyone has felt dizzy with menapor before as I have felt like this for 2 days  

Kitten


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi all,
had a horrid day at work yesterday so didnt have chance to catch up, my what a lot of posts i missed. very busy on here at present.

hey kitten - no i didnt feel dizzy on menopur but i did feel very sick. And the interview was a load of rubbish, if thats they way they interview people i dont think i want the job. Not heard anything yet said will hear tomorrow, but either way hate it or not i think ill stay where i am for now.

fran, mrs stone - enjoy being pupo. Dont do too much symptom spotting it will drive you crazy and stay away from the peesticks.

lyns - hope things are calming down for you a little. and the 2ww isnt too bad.

tobe - get well soon honey. i was really ill on my last round of iui.

welcome pompey and any other newbies i missed.

sorry to anyone ive missed on the personals

Well i spoke to the clinic today, and its good news. got funding through so can go ahead when ready. They also said they are putting me on gonal f instead of menopur this month as it made me so sick last month, (hopefully it will also mean i respond better and get more than one follie.) Plus i am being given pogest sups so will hopefully mean i af doesnt arrive after 10days again. They also said my new asthma drugs shouldnt be a problem which i ood as i was getting worried we'd have to wait till that was over to start again.

Anyway time to make dh's tea.

lots of     
sara x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all  

Sara, good news that you have your funding and the change of drugs etc - does that mean you're just waiting for AF to arrive then you're back on the bandwagon?

Mrs Stone - DH has been warned of mine too    I've started the knicker watch now - half way through 2ww.  Started getting some AF type pains today, so just praying AF stays away.

Bee, sorry you feel a bit rough chick - i'm terrible when i get a cold.  Hot lemonade and honey works for me x

Hi to everyone else - hope your all doing well  

Well, I've evntually got down to the problem with DH.  He feels like everything in our life (tx, parents, work, etc) are all taking over us, and he's worrying that I'm just with him for a baby - honestly    He's also very apprehensive about IVF.  So we had a good heart to heart last night and things seem to be on the up.  Just hope we don't have to cross the IVF barrier and IUI works, or else that might be another issue altogether  

Love to all
Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi lyns, yes defo good news about the funding was getting a little anxious as af is due a week on sunday and was convinced we would have to wait another month. And yes am just waiting for the witch to show up then its back on the merry-go-round, although i am secretly hoping that we have suceeded naturally this month, but that is a very small hope.

As for hubby mine feels the same about ivf so im hoping iui works too, glad though that youve had a chat and talked things out. i think sometime they think we think they are just a sperm machine.

ive also decided to try and keep it quite from work this month as i cant be bothered with all the stress and the questions. plus the woman who was insensitive a work about her pregnancy the other week has had a mc.   for her even though she wasnt nice to me.

sara (cd18 day 4 of 2ww)
x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Wow, so much catching up to do after two days! Hope I haven't missed anyone:

Fran -hope your cramps have calmed down and your little egg is all snuggley now with a strong swimmer and getting ready to bed down  good luck for the 2ww, hope you are getting lots of rest and taking care of yourself. When is your test day?

Kitten, you poor thing! I don't know about menpur honey, sorry I've not had it. I was injecting purgon before I basted. Hope you are feeling better! And good luck with growing those follies. 

I agree on the mind/body thing. I am generally very practical person but I think positive visualisations are a great tool - and times like this we need all the tools we can get! I think it's a great way to help us relax and just slow down a bit, any kind of meditation or yoga or whatever that helps us chill and connect with our bodies I think is a good idea ☺

Pompey - glad your follies are growing well. Wishing you lots of luck!  

Bee hope you have shaken that cold and follies are big and juicey for your scan tomorrow and you can get the show on the road. Fingers cross for you hun! From your profile you are getting married soon? Congrats. Hope that's all going smoothly, must be getting exciting now, eh? 

Sara -I'm sorry the company _you_ interviewed let you down - but good on you for deciding to stay where you are till something better comes along. It's their loss, you keep your chin up and im sure something perfect is just around the corner. Glad you can go ahead with treatment soon and they have changed your meds so you don't get so sick - sounds like it was rubbish last time. Good luck this month, and with treatment next - if you need it 

Mrs Stone - I think we might be at more or less the same stage? did I read somewhere that you basted last Friday (8th)? When are you testing? I'm testing a week tomorrow - Friday the 22nd I think it will be. Almost made it to halfway. Sounds positive all your symptoms - got my fingers crossed for you but it doesn't sound like you need it! keep it up girl! 

Lyns - I think you must be just a couple of days or so ahead of me on the 2ww at the moment. Nice that such a group of us are all more or less at the same spot, but then I guess this merry-go-round goes comes around again quick enough, by the sounds of things. Glad you are sorting things out with your partner. It can be so tough I think keeping the communication going - this experience is so different for us and them. My partner has similar concerns about IVF but he has had mild concerns at each stage and as we progress he seems to come to terms with it - it's a journey for us all I guess, and some of us just need to take things one step at a time - especially the boys! I hope your DH has turned the corner now and is treating you like a princess, cause times like this and what with everything else you have going on you really deserve it! xx 

So day 6 today and yes I have been symptom spotting - though I am trying not to cause it drives me a bit mental. Hard to tell if anything is different from normal cause my cycle is usually so all over the place and unpredictable that I don't really keep track of my af symptoms cause they vary so much. Haven't had many symptoms really, few niggles here and there and sore nipples, but nothing really unusual. Super tired though, but that could just be the anticipation! Though I think I have kinda resigned myself to the fact it hasn't worked this time - been going so smoothly that I almost feel I don't deserve to get a positive on the first go. Silly isn't it! It just feels like it will be easier than dealing with the dissapointent, Plus a really good friend is due 2 days after I test and if she comes around then I swear that is going to be hard to deal with. It's a hard balance between this positive thinking vs not getting too obsessed and preparing for disappointment! I guess its good to allow ourselves some excitement though but it just feels a bit dangerous&#8230; what do you all think?

Sorry if I've missed anyone - best of luck to you all.  

Golly I am going to have to learn to keep my posts shorter! I could have written a book.  

Sunnie (cd 18, day 6 2ww)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girl's 

Sunnie don't worry about long posts Its nice to read I felt like you do on my first go but this time I 'm feeling positive and visualizing sperm meets egg   so nice to dream of that special day when you can shout I AM PREGNANT  .

Sarshy glad about your funding hope these drugs don't upset you.

Lynchez don't get stressed knicker watching it drives you mad I hate it hope you and DH are ok now we had that blip last year it was horrible we was talking about splitting thats how bad it was but all loved up now he has a surprise for me as its my birthday  in 2w and 5 days  and I will be 29 next year will be 29 +1 not 30  .

Pompey how are you today how's your follies.

Bee how's you and that horrid cold I had one on my first iui does not help you feel good does it.

Mrs stone how's 2ww?

Well me I 'm feeling ok at the moment DH took me out for some fresh air last night and drove me in to work this morning keeps asking me how I am bless him he even watches me inject don't no weather thats because he is worried I will do something wrong or not  .

Anyways hope i didn't miss anyone

Kitten


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I thought I might try and join this thread if that's ok. So far -i've been on a local thread but am now soon (finally!!!) about to start treatment. I've got nurses apt for injection training on 5th June (hard timing as AF's due a couple of days before this so it might mean we have to wait til july   ). Anyway - at least finally the start of IUI is in sight!!
I'm sorry I've not read through all the pages (I might do now as i have the aft off work) but from what i have read - there seem to be quite a few of you in the 2ww - so I really wish you all the best of luck.

Sunnie - i was so struck by your post and how you mentioned how hard it is to balance having some positivity with preparing for disappointment. Gosh - that really sums up a lot of what i feel! I've felt like that TTC naturally and then with clomid and even now at the thought of IUI so i imagine it gets even more noticeable when you're actually having an active tx (I know thats what clomid is - but as i was sceptical it didn't really feel like that for me).

Anyway - this post is in danger of getting waffly. I just wanted to introduce myself and to wish you all good luck.

Rach xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi girls 

  rach 66 welcome to the thread glad to hear you got your app through to start treatment its exciting, I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you and we are all here to support you and answer questions etc, wishing you all the luck  

Kitten - I know what you mean i can't wait to shout out loud I'M PREGGARS I know I won't be able to keep it to myself when it happens! It'll be our time soon. Glad to hear your DH is looking after you and injections going o.k. What dose of menopur are you on?  Have a lovely break away and hope your scans next week go o.k  

Sunnie - Your right about wanting to feel positive but daren't, I'm trying to keep my feet on the ground but there's always that little bit of excitement that it might actually work and you know it'll be hard if it dosen't but coming on here has been so helpful being able to talk to people who know exactly the right thing to say etc..  
I'll be getting my OTD just before the wedding so no pressure   The wedding plans are going well thank you everything is pretty much sorted - 3 weeks tomorrow so am very excited DH to be is making some music for me to walk down the aisle to so will probably start blubbing instantly.

Lyns - I hope IUI works for you both too, I'm hoping one IUI will do  , its a flippin palava trecking back n forth but its for a very important reason so don't mind really, glad to hear Dh and you have had a good natter. Sending   your way.

Sarashy - Glad to hear you got funding and best of luck for your treatment, I hope the gonal f works better for you this time, I'm on G f too and have only felt a little sick with it twice but apart from that no worries  

Mrs Stone - how are you doing? Sending   your way too.

Well for me I had another scan and follies are growing yay! one 1.4 and a couple others that have grown, can't remember size i'm hopeless, but so happy with that, they'll continue me on the upped dose til mon and do another scan then, I'm so excited and it looks like wed will be basting day! Feel really positive today. Cold is on its way out too so feel chuffed to bits plus with a weekend off, life can't be bad! Sending my positive energy to you girls               x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome Rach you can waffle we do   its all exciting so hope to see you on here everyday to let us no we are a mad bunch lol.

Bee I am on 75iui it worked wonders last time well the growing part anyway's left was 17mm and right was 16mm on day 9 and i had basting done on day 12 so they must of been about 23L 22R I suppose but I am going to do the hot water bottle trick and see what happens.

Kitten cd5


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me again just wonted to say have a loverly weekend peeps and I shall post as soon as i get back from me holiday     to all.

Kitten


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

well, I've made it to day 7 - half way through the 2ww. hooray! did feel pretty teary this morning but ok now, managed to visit my good friend who is about to drop this afternoon - not sure i was going to manage it this morning but it was all fine, really lovely to see her and distract her from her own waiting game. I took her round a bunch of dvds to watch, including a box set of Rome and she was stoked   Not too many symtoms, in fact i have the distint feeling af may be round the corner...   oh well, guess its not over till its over. we'll see anyway. 

Hi rach – welcome! It’s a great group here everyone is supper friendly and is soo good to have people who are going through the same process to chat to. Congrats on getting almost underway with treatment – it is so hard when it just keeps getting put back with more tests and more other things to try. My treatment started faster than expected once I was in on the list because AF started early. They asked me to come in for my baseline scan injection training was on day 4 and that was when I started the injctions (im on purgon). So maybe that’s what they’ll have you do too. Do you know what you’’ll be on? But congrats on IUI finally being within sight – doesn’t it feel so much better to be able to see where you are going? 

Bee – well done on growing those follies! Great work. Good luck for your scan on Monday bet they’'ll be nice and juicey by then and all ready for basting on wed. thanks for the positive energy – right back at you girlfriend!

Kitten – glad to hear you are feeling better and your DH is looking after you. Mine is a PhD student, has his last lot of exams in a couple of weeks so is stressed to the eyeballs. It’s his way, ho hum. But after this it’s the end of 3 years of course work and no more exams ever – touch wood!!! Horray for us. Have a fantastic holiday!!! hopefully there will be great news all round news when you get back   

Hope everyone else is well and have a great relax over the weekend. Sending you all lots of positive thoughts – both for growing big ripe follies on you guys doingin the 2ww – hope you’re not driving yourselves mad with symptom spotting and keep away from those tests!     

sunnie (cd19 d7 of 2ww)


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Glad the weekend is finally here, have been really tired this week.

Welcome Rach   , hope your timings all work out okay and you're able to start in June. I was hoping to start my first IUI in April but Easter was at the wrong time so had to wait until May  

Bee - looks like we might have our bastings on the same day. Hope your follies keep growing strongly over the weekend    

Sunnieskies - keep thinking positively   , read lots on here of ladies thinking it's over and then getting their BFPs, no reason why that can't happen for you.

Sarashy - great that you've got your funding   I've been keeping it quiet from work to, getting very good at being vague.

Mrs Stone - how are you getting on with your 2ww?

Lyns -  glad you and DH were able to have a good chat and get everything out in the open, hope you're doing okay

Kitten - have a good break, don't forget to pack the hot water bottle  

I had another scan today and worried now that I've got too many follies and that they might have to abandon, got 6 that she measured between 14mm and 10mm. Are some of these likely to stop growing?  

PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all, i posted a topic in this section yesterday (to IUI or not to IUI) and Lynschez suggested i joined this group of lovely ladies for some help and support, hope you dont mind?

Just a little about me! We went for our initial consultation yesterday at Care Nottingham. The Cons had some reservations about us going for IUI initially due to the poor response i have had with other stims etc, but at the end of the day she said that it is our choice. So when we came out DH, who thought we should opt straight for IVF, said that we should maybe try 1 go at IUI then move onto IVF (should we need to!) After posting on here yesterday and all the great advice i have recieved from you guys, this has made me want to take advantage of all the IUI attempts we are entitled to (3), i think if i didnt i would feel maybe the next go could have been the one that worked, if that makes any sense!?

So the Cons will send me a prescription for Provera to make me have af so that i can book in for my initial scan (sorry not up on all the technical terms for things yet!) Then, seeing as i will be calling Care on Monday morning to let them know we will be starting with IUI, hopefully they will book me in for injection teaching etc shortly after the scan and the ball will be rolling, so i am anticipating mid June-July we will start our first cycle of IUI.

I wish you all the best of luck, I will be visiting this section often so hopefully will be able to catch up on where you are all at soon!      to all!

Anyway, thats quite enough from me!

Lyndsey


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

hope your all having a lovely weekend girls i'm currently in work till 2.30pm and fed up wanna go home   i've been getting lower backache yesterday and its carried on today i've been backed up for a few days then yesterday and today its come through!! my boobs are still sore, i have sick feelings and my bladder is on active duty right now i actually had to wake up to pee last night!! i'd like to think cramps are kicking in. its been a week today since i had tx and praying its worked. it took me a while to come to the understanding that we would need IUI but i've really taken to it and find it less stressful to clomid.

Pompey sorry you've got alot of follicles i hope a few disappear over this weekend and just leave you with one of two. i started off with 2 and the dominant won this month i hope that happens to you too    

sunnieskies looks like i'm a day behind you on the 2ww   that your af stays away and you have a bfp to report honey 

Kitten have a lovely weekend honey enjoy yourself and keep those follicles warm  

tobeornottobe sending warm and snuggly thoughts   here's hoping those follicles are growing and your getting those growing twinges  

rach66 welcome to the thread i myself only joined it over a week ago and i feel at home already. good luck with your appointment hopefully you should start the treatment almost straight away i know i did  

sarashy hope your 2ww is going ok honey and i agree its best keeping quiet with work cos you know they'll hound you xxxx

Fran74 hope your 2ww is also ok and that your cramping has stopped xxxxx  

lynsey1111 welcome to the forum i also live in nottingham but i chose derby city for my fertility treatment hope the Provera works xxxxx


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,
Thanks for all your messages. So I'm on day 3 of 2WW and no symptoms yet but too early. Just had a thought. Isn't the IUI sucess rate about 1 in 5 or so? There's at least 10 of us on here. Surely someone must get their BFP this month. Mrs Stone, symptoms are sounding promising.   Bee and Pompey, good luck with the basting.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Lyndsey & Rach,   and welcome to the thread - hope you feel at home on here  

Mrs Stone, try not to worry about the pains, lets hope its just those little embies getting all settled and snug in there     I have also started waking in the night to pee - maybe it's all the hormones  

Fran, good luck on the 2ww, hope you don't go too  

Pompey,   some of those follies go away for you hun and you're left with a couple of nice, big, juicy ones ready for basting  

Sunnie, congrats on making it half way!   you make it the other half and that you get a BFP at the end of it  

Kitten, have a great weekend, hope the injections are still going well and you have some juicy follies growing  

Bee, you're so right that it's a palava with the trekking to and from clinic - where are you? I live in Grimsby and clinic is in Leeds, so it's a 3hr round trip!  But like you say, hopefully well worth it at the end    3 weeks til your wedding too - how very exciting.  Hope everything is going to plan for you and you'll have two things to celebrate!!!!

Sara, hope you're doing well on your 2ww.  I wish I'd kept it quiet at work, but thought i'd be open due to the time I'd be away so told my manager, but now she asks all the time and wants to know the in's and out's of it all - should've kept my mouth shut I think!

I think that's everyone, but apologies to if I missed anyone  

Well quick update from me.  Day 9 of 2ww, currently cd25.  Was feeling really positive yesterday that the achy boobs and AF pains were all implantation and postivie hormones, especially as this cycle has felt so different from the first.  When I went to the loo for no2 (sorry TMI  ) and there was a bit of pink blood when i wiped (front) managed to convince myself that this was implantation bleeding and all would be well.  Today, positive feelings have vanished and feel like AF is on the way.  Still got the spotting and the achy boobs are slowly disappearing    Would be due on on Tuesday, but was really hoping to at least make it to test day on Thurs, especially with having the progesterone pessaries this time round, but I guess it's just not to be  

Sorry for the bum note there, but on the up, if the stats are like Fran says and 1 in 5 is a postive, at least if I'm a negative it stands you lovely ladies in better stead for getting that BFP we all so deserve   

Sorry for the long post

 

Lyns x x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all
I've been lurking for a while now so I thought I might join in.  A bit about me - we have a son from our first IUI in May 06 which was successful first time round.  We are now trying for number 2.  I started IUI last month but had to abandon as I had 6 follicles around 17 - 19mm.  Me and DH were utterly gutted and its taken a while to get my spirits up again, especially as I know SO many ladies that are pregnant.  My next cycle should start next weekend so I'm looking forward to starting again.  The last cycle I was on 100 of Clomid and 75ui of Menopur.  This time the hospital have cut down the Clomid to 50 so here's holding thumbs it works.

Its going to take me a bit to catch up on everyone so here's wishing good luck to all and lots of babydust  

Lyns - here's hoping the wicked witch stay away 
Mrs Stone - hope you're feeling better soon
Lyndsey - welcome and good luck with IUI
PompeyD - here's hoping follicles don't go crazy.

Hello to everyone else - hope to catch up soon

Cathy


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All

just a quick note as im just back from some birthday drink in cambrige (no wine for me though! gettting used to that sparking mineral water) just wanted to send a big   to Lyns and say - don't give up hope, it still could be a BFP for you hun - it still could be implantation, which is really exciting! Plus I read here somewhere that is really common to get a big dip in confidence between days 7-9 so i know its ahrd - im on day 9 too - but try and keep that in mind and try and just hang in there. 

thinking of you hun and sending lots and lots of hugs and positive toughs your way. THis still could be your month - and if it turns out at the end of the week not to be the case, well you are still one step closer. xxx

night all, ill catch up properly with you all tomorrow. lots of positive thoughts and sweet dreams

sunnie


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello ladies, 

Well I hope today will be a lovely restful one for all of you and your able to relax, for all the 2ww's try and keep the crazy   thoughts away   .

I feel very chilled today but I'm sure next week will be different as I'll be doing a 3hr round trip to hossy mon morning then after that working 8 hrs, work tues, wed basting, thurs off then working fri, sat, sun so not much rest for me I'm affraid  

What is the insemination bit like? What should I expect? Am feeling a tiny bit nervous but I think thats just because its all new to me. 

Sorry its a short one from me today but thank you for all your messages and I'm sending you all this for good luck
                    

praying someone gets their BFP this month   x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

2be - insemination is like having a pap smear.  They use a speculum and then insert a small tube to insert the  
You don't really feel much.  You may feel a bit wet down there but don't panic because that's the CM that's been loosened.  I lay on the bed for about 10 minutes before we left.  Hope it goes well.

Cathy


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

how're we all doing? well its been 8 days since our tx and feeling sick again but i'm sure its due to hunger, i got stomach and lower back cramps last night and i woke with the urgent need to pee. i'm keeping everything crossed that its worked  

tobeornottobe it can be unconfortable but if you've had a pap smear before its pretty much like that. they have you lie down for 10 mins after the tx to make sure you don't get an allergic reaction and like millers says they loosen a lot of cm but i was gushing loads anyway!!  

lynschez how're you doing today on your 2ww hope the pink stuff has gone and your getting more symptoms xxxx

fran74 how's your 2ww going?

hope your all having a nice relaxing weekend i'm just chilling out watching the planet earth series on cable


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies - havent been on site for a while so have been having a catch up read this morning. 
Sunnyskies - I know exactly how you feel about not daring to be positive, last time I was so convinced it would work that when we failed it took me ages to pick myself back up. Decided this time that I would decide that Ive failed until I know otherwise and save myself the hurt on the come down, but all this has done is made me thoroughly fed up - I even woke myself up 6 this morning crying in my sleep!! Im analysing every twinge - my stomach is currently pulling like Im going to come on which is wierd as only on day 6 of 2ww. Is anyone else having this?

Cathy - sorry to hear you had to abandon attempt - hope next attempt goes better for you. 

Mrs Stone - how are you? My (.) (.) have been sore since I started the injections, I assume its all the hormones. Hope you are well.

Pompey - I had 8 follies at 10 and then 3 at 12 & 14 on first scan, next scan the 8 had pulled back and the 3 had grown to 20, 16 & 14 so sometimes they pull back - hope yours have.  Cos we sent to Snowden for 4 day break we werent basted till Tues so worried that the 20 had grown to big. My clinic advised that if they grow to big the eggs are too mature. Honestly too mature, too immature, there is just so much that can grow wrong. 

Ive been on the pinapple juice and my lining was double layer at 8mm so thanks for that tip ladies. DP has been on Wellmans vits and even though count was low at 18m the sperm in the sample had 4/4 for motility and not as many deformed. Keeping him on the vits and orange juice and hoping for more improvement as trying to think ahead for next go so dont bank on this one being a success - failing hurts too much. 

Thanks for all the tips on the site. Good to know Im not the only one going slowly insane on 2ww. Is there anything I can eat to help my body? 

Thanks all and goodluck on your journey.


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi all, hope everyone is chilling this wknd.
lyns how you doing? hope the witch hasnt shown up.   for you.

welcome to millers, Lyndsey & Rach.

mrs stone fingers crossed for you.

tobe - insem isnt that bad. have you had a hsg? its no where near as bad as that.

pompey good luck for the follies.

sunnie - try and keep the thoughts positive.

kitten - hope things are going well for you.

And hi to anyone ive missed.

Well i was very naughty last night had far to much to drink   oops argh well making the most of it as start treatment again in a week. But feeling very sorry for myself today and dh is still in bed being a man about it all   . Well last night we went to a friends for a bbq, his cat has just had kittens, 4 days old very cute. Anyway as ive been denied my dog request we're having a kitten. Shes called lily and is all black with white paws. very cute, replacement baby so to speak. Plus have heard nothig fom that job interview, rang them on friday to be told they'd gone home for the weekend. Thats just rubbish def dont want job now.
Anyway nothing to do with ttc but a welcome distraction.
so im going to go nurse my head ache 
    to all
sara (cd 21 day 7 of 2ww)
x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Millers - welcome, hope the lower dose does the trick for you next cycle. Great that it worked for you before no reason why it wont again.

Sara - Were you tempted to smuggle all the kittens home with you?  

Hobie - good luck with your 2ww   . Brazils are meant to be good for your lining too. I've trying to eat better in general, cutting out a lot of the processed stuff I normally eat.

Mrs Stone - hope you're feeling okay, when are you due to test?

Bee - good luck for your scan tomorrow, that's a long old trek you have to the hospital   

Fran - how are things with you?

Lyns -   you make it to test day  

Sunnie - hope your 2ww is going okay  

Lyndsey1111 -   , wishing you lots if luck with your IUI journey  

Thanks for the positive follie stories, scan in the morning so I guess I'll find out then if it's all systems go for Wednesday   

Take care everyone  

PompeyD


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi to everyone

This is a me post I'm afraid girls...

I'm feeling so miserable and depressed at the moment.  I thought I would be able to handle a BFN as I was prepared for it but it has really knocked me for six and made me so down.  I can't stop crying at everything and just feel like I'm never going to have my own baby.  Everyone told me I had to be positive about the IUI but by being positive you just get knocked down harder I think.  I know it's only my first attempt but I just think that nothing is gonna work.  My ex-husband had sperm problems and wasn't prepared to stop smoking the wacky backy to do something about it.  We split up and I got together with DP knowing that he didn't want anymore kids (has 2 from a previous marriage and what nightmares they are).  Then he came round to the idea and had the vasectomy reversal but that didn't work.  Another huge disappointment.  Now we've gone down the DIUI route and yes it could work..but I can't help thinking what happens if it doesn't?  I got my head around the idea of being childless when we got together and I'm sure I can do it again but it's such a rollercoaster of emotions.  All I want to do is cry but I can't live my life like that.

Sorry for the whingy post but I just feel like you guys are the only ones that understand.  I just want to run away to some desert island where there are no pregnant women and no children.  I think I could handle it better if DP and I were in exactly the same position ie neither of us have children. Knowing that he has experienced the whole "I love you Dad" thing just breaks my heart.  But, life is hard and I just need to accept it.  It's also so unfair that I can't get any treatment on the NHS and have to try and fund it all myself.  That puts added pressure on me as I know I can't afford very many attempts.  

Sorry again ladies and hope you are all well.

xxxx


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi 

irishgirlie   i'm so sorry your feeling so down and that your having to pay for treatment as your dh has children already. i hope you don't give up i've wanted to give up so many times over these past 3 and a half years mostly when i'm a week till my period or my af has just turned up i find my af is the most emotional time. your not alone in your fears and insecurities that you won't get that longed for baby  

have you discussed this with your hubby about getting funding for treatment if there is any other way? i wish i could help you i truly do its a difficult long journey and its hard for other people to understand unless their in the same situation. i sometimes feel lucky that hubby's sperm maybe low but i'm i suppose mostly fertile and i know that we've got funding but its awful when you have to pay for it yourself. it seems like a constant uphill struggle but i hope that you get what you should which is a baby xxxxxxxx

your more than welcome to say anything you want on here honey i've seen so much disappointment over the years i just stopped being positive i'm the ultimate realist and until i get at least 12 bfp's and see a scan i won't believe it at all xxxxxxx (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Oh Irish, I really feel for you and totally understand. We all do on here. You are right, there is nothing fair about life at all but you have to keep on trying and don't give up. One way or another you will have your own child eventually. If this doesn't work there are other options. This door isn't closed for you yet.  

The 2WW is going slowly for me. It is day 5 and I am not feeling anything yet. Ok so it's only day 5 but surely I should be feeling 'something'. Trying to think   thoughts for you all and   someone gets a BFP soon.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Irish    Don't apologise for anything, you're more than entitled to feel like you do.  Altho I'm in the lucky position of having funding, I totally feel for you hun.  It's so unfair that you have to fund yourself just cos you're partner is lucky enough to have children from a previous relationship.  I know the strain that it's put on us to find the petrol money, parking, prescription costs etc, which is bad enough so I can only imagine what you're going through.  All I can say is hang in there chick, we're all here for you and i   that you get the BFP that you deserve soon x

Hi Miller & Hobie, welcome to the nuthouse!  Hobie, my 1st cycle I felt nothing at all, no twinges or anything, but this time round I've had pulling and tugging sensations, achy boobs and general AF symptoms since tx, so you're certainly not feeling anything out of the ordinary there.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had a good weekend (Sara, hope you enjoyed the    )

Well good news is spotting seems to be stopping, I just wish I could see what was going on in there!!!!  I feel like I'm slowly going   but trying to feel   that I'll at least make it to Thurs to test.



Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

irish - big  try and keep you chin up hun, i know its easier said than done.

fran - i didnt really have a symptoms with so dont worry.

lyns _ yes the  was good but the hangover was horrid lol. Although as usualy dh had it worse than me. glad the spotting is stopping. try not to go too crazy and     that you make it to thurs.

sara (cd22 day 8 of 2ww)
x


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all,
Gosh - this is an active thread isn’t it!!

Firsly - Irishgirlie - I’m so so sorry for how you’re feeling. I think when you’re in the midst of things it’s so hard to look beyond it and see things going well in the future. I feel for you especially as it sounds like you’d tried to come to terms with the idea of no kids and then starting treatment inevitably opens up the door of hope (even if we don’t always feel this!) so it’s harder to protect ourselves from it. You’re allowed to feel down after the knock of a BFN and I know I’m new to this thread but I think it’s great you can post how you’re feeling on here - that’s what it’s for isn’t it. I think that because there are people at all stages - everyone can empathise with the sadness but hopefully you pick up some strands of hope from others. Have a huge  

Gosh - fingers crossed for all you 2ww-ers!! Fran - I loved the way you put the stats of success - it must be good news for some!
Lynschez - glad your spotting has stopped now - fingers crossed for you!

Sorry - I’ve forgotten who mentioned that IUI doen’t have to start on day 1 of AF - I’ve not given up hope for starting in June quite yet now! 

I took a really big step (for me…) at the w/e and told my mum (the 1st person I’ve told apart from you on this site) about our fertility probs. I had a mini-breakdown - prompted by my lovely cat (and substitute child) having sadly been killed. Anyway - after a whole w/e of crying I actually started to feel a bit better. I feel quite delicate…but I guess that’s to be expected especially as the start of treatment draws closer…

Anyway -       for you all in the 2ww.

Love rach xxx


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Hello to all! I'm fairly new to the site but I've found it useful already. Everyone has been really lovely. Basically me and DH are planning to start IUI asap. 

I'm having a vaginal ultrasound scan later today and we'll also get the results of my husbands 2nd SA (his first was many years ago)! This is to find out if we are good candidates for IUI. I am an absolute nervous wreck. I'm so afraid they'll say we can't go through with it or something is seriously wrong. It probably doesn't help that I have my AF and I'm a hormonal mess LOL!

Does anyone know what they are actually looking for with this scan?

Thanks girls


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

hey girls, im also new to this forum, i have been on the fibroids board for a few months though, now i have been given the all clear & my fibroids have gone, we have just had our 1st medicated IUI, i got inseminated on sat 16th, all went well and now currently on day 3 of the 2ww.
good luck to all those also on the 2ww, and good luck to all those about to start there TX.


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

well its 9dpo and cd27 i've got a killer headache and my sinuses are blocked and my throat is dry. my boobs have had stabbing pains last night but no longer as painful althoug they are still a little sore, my cm is not as much as it has been and no cramps. i'm feeling like this month may not have worked but then i'm not gonna know till i get either a bfp or my af shows up, should be due on around friday so we'll know if i'm not on by saturday and i'll test then if i can hold out that long!!!!

Lynschez glad the spotting has stopped lets hope its a fertilized egg settling in and you'll get that bfp in the next week 

rach66 i hope you feel better for sharing that your on treatment as i know it helped me as i hated being asked why we weren't pg at least knowing i'm on treatment i can show that its not just a walk in the park for me and my hubby ((((HUGS))))) you cry it if it helps and let it all out honey

sarashy how're you doing today i think were on the same dpo??

Fran74 i know what you mean about the symptoms i feel like i should be choc full of them right now and its all gone pear shaped!!! fingers crossed it doesn't mean anything and your heading for a bfp 

PompeyD hope your follicles are getting nice and big and ready for the tx xxxxxx

Irishgirlie how're you doing honey you ok? (((((HUGS))))) let it out honey its always good to talk to someone


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the support ladies.  I'm feeling a bit better now.  

Someone on here has got to get a BFP soon as it is long overdue.  Maybe we'll get a run of them.  

Sending lots of       out to all of you.


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello girls,

Mrs stone - hope your feeling better soon and you get rid of that cold its the last thing you need on top of symptoms etc.. Good luck for saturday   

Jbre and Gangles   and welcome to the thread

Rach66 - sorry to hear about your cat sending you big   and I know what a pain it is having to wait for treatment to start but you'll get there hon  

Lyns - Glad to hear spotting has stopped sending you loads of       for thurs

Fran - I hope you get a few positive symptoms to spot and that your 2ww isn't dragging too much  

Irish - Sending you loads of hugs poppet, hang in there. I think its so unfair you have to pay and I know what you mean about running away to a place where there are no constant reminders of how fertile everyone else is!    We'll get our BFP's I'm sure!

Pompeyd - How did your scan go today, is wed the big day for you. Sending you     and hope it went well

Sarashy - Your kitten sound cute, hope next week goes quickly for you so you can start tx. Have you heard about that job yet?

Well for me - cd15 - today has been a real let down   , I feel really down coz my follies are on a go slow and basting may be thurs or fri instead of wed? I won't find out til wed which day it'll be which is a pain coz i need to let work know which day i need off. My lining has shrunk and is only 2. 6 which is not very thick, do you think they will have to cancel tx because of the lining? I feel rubbish because fri scan was so positive and I really got my hopes up. So I'm praying for a small miracle that things will be right for wed scan and that we can go ahead with insem thurs. 

 to all x


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

tobe,

sorry you did not hear the news you wanted too, but im preety certain they can give you something to make the lining thicker, i have heard they can  abandon cycles because of too many follies but not because of lining, so hang in there, it can improve
good luck at the next app.


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

tobe have you tried the pineapple thing to increase your womb lining or have you been given progesterone pessaries as they are used to increase the lining in your womb? i'd ask about that as it should help build it up before friday xxxxxx

best of luck i'm struggling not to fall asleep in work as we speak but then i've just had lunch and an hours training!!!!


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi girlies - gosh this sites been busy since I logged on yesterday. Im having a lazy day and nursing my upset tummy - Lyns thank you for your comments that you have similiar tum aches - I thought I was the only one - wish I knew what it means, good/bad/absolutely nothing - think Im driving myself  . Really should apply my analytical skills somewhere more useful and distract myself (easier said than done). 

Irish girl - bless you, hope you are feeling better - we've all been there hun' you are not alone as all the replies youve had show. I too often imagine I can run away somewhere away from cycles, injections, sperm samples and not see pg women everywhere - heavens you cant even pop to Asda without witnessing other peoples fertility. I can be having a perfectly sane day until I see one of these pg people and my mood can plumet - it really is a hell of a rollercoaster, and no it isnt fair. But keep plugging away at it girlie sending you  

Fran - you are practically on the same day as me - today is my day 7. How you going? sending you lots of   hope your not going too  

Rach - sorry to hear about your cat - thats awful. Good for you telling your mum, I hope it helped. Im sure she will be a good support for you. 

Jbre - how was the scan? I believe they look for size of follies at the start of the cycle and whether the lining of the womb has come away properly - not sure if theres anything else. Hope all went well.

Gangles - welcome to the 2ww. How you doing? 

tobe - goodluck for weds scan - have you tried the pineapple juice? Hope all goes well for you to bast Thurs. Sending you  

Does anyone have any idea what sperm washing actually means? Im confused as DP had 18m initially then after washing had 27m with 25m good. How did it go up? DP confused too bless him. 

Lots of love and         to you all and thanks girlies for making me feel less alone.

Hobie


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a quick post, scan didn't go well as all my follies have stopped growing   so got to start injections again tonight and see how they are on Wednesday. The nurse said it was unusual for this to happen, like that's going to make me feel any better   

Bee - sorry your scan didn't go well either   , hope it looks better for you on Wednesday  .

Hobie - I'm confused about your DP's washing, I thought that it got rid of any sperm that weren't any good and any other debris so post wash number should be lower.

Sorry for lack of personals got to do this injection (haven't done any on my own before so bit nervous) and go to football. Hope everyone else is okay      

PompeyD


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread is busy, and growing busier every day! 

2ww – sounds like we have lots of tests coming up soon: 
Lyns is testing Thurs, I’m testing Friday – Mrs Stone are you testing Saturday? When’s yours due Fan? Sarashy? Anyone else testing in the nest week or so? Good luck ladies! Lots of positive thoughts for you all – and keep away form those pee sticks until test day!

Gangles – welcome and good luck with the 2ww. When do you test?

Pompey – how did your scan go today? Are you doing basting on wed? good luck!

Bee – sorry to hear that your insem might be later than you thought – hopefully it will right itself.   Its so hard with things being so unpredictable all the time isn’t it - if only our bodies were more ordered! Try and keep your hopes up hun – sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts your way, hope that those follies and your lining have a growth spurt over the next 2 days and you’re all ready asap.

Irishgirlie – glad you are feeling a bit better hun. I agree, someone has got to get a positive soon, or 2 someones if we fit the statistics (there are l least 13 of us here now, I think!). And you girls who are on 2nd and 3rd cycles and beyond have an even better chance, so fingers crossed for you next time round! 

JBre – welcome and I hope your scan today went well. 

Rach – good on you with telling your mum. I have felt so much better about telling my family. I was finding it really hard to relate to them given that it dominates my thoughts so much – and especially since I decided to leave a difficult job that I was very unhappy in and focus on my health instead – they kinda wondered about that one a bit. I have also talked with my mil quite a bit – she’s a nurse and has been really supportive (they are all in Australia so I think that makes it easier – not sure I would be so open if we were in the same country). I was going to keep the fact that the ball is finally rolling a bit quiet form her so she doesn’t get her hopes up but yesterday she asked when do we start the treatment. when I told her we’d started she asked when is test day – so she is probably at home now counting the days just as obsessively as I am, lol.

Hobie – nice to meet you, hope your tummy is feeling better. I’m not sure but I think the sperm washing means, like Pompey said, they get rid of the debris etc and the little fellas that aren’t up to par and keep the good ones. Basically they get them outta the way so the healthier dudes have a better chance of getting where they need to go. But I think they measure it by volume, per ml (or something), not for the whole sample, which is why it goes up. Can someone confirm this? 

Cathy – Congrats on your son. I’m sorry you were over-stimulated - good luck next time round, I hope the new dose works for you.

Lyndsey – how is it all going? Did you call the clinic today? Are you all booked in to get the ball rolling? Hope it goes well for you.

As for me, I’m on 2ww day 10 and due to test on Friday. I’m feeling much more positive, at least im on the downward slope now. Still no real symptoms to speak of (except that I cant seem to stop eating, but I have a feeling that’s just nerves!), but I feel like this is just the first go and if it doesn’t work then its brought us one step closer to success. Im sure my feelings will change many times between now and then but Im glad to be able to relax about it for a little bit.

Hi to anyone else I've missed - hope everyone is well and had a stress-free weekend.

Lots of positive thoughts for you all, sunnie


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Pompey, sorry, somehow i missed the first bit of your post! - so sad to hear your follies stopped going. Hope the injections give them a big boost and you are all ready to go on Wed. thinking of you hunny, good luck.
sunnie


----------



## littlemissmich (May 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I am a complete newbie on here!

I have been reading through this post and have learnt more in the past half hour than I have in the last 3 years!!

I have recieved my letter today from the fertility clinic saying that I have reached the top of the waiting list for our IUI and that I will be having an appointment soon with the nurse to recieve my prescription for my meds!!  (What meds??!!) 

I am a little nervous as have no idea what to expect really, apart from what I have read on here and other sites.

Any words of advice for me in the run up to the start of the medication/procedures??

Mich


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi ladies

good morning 11dpo woke upto no symptoms but then once i'm in work i've got a stabbing pain my left side and i feel sick in the back of my throat which i'm taking as a good sign  

littlemissmich welcome to the forum and congrats on receiving your letter about your treatment. if you ovulate naturally you shouldn't need meds. i ovulate on my own and hubby has a low count so were having IUI based on his fertility. 

sunniskies glad all is well for you honey i think were on the same dpo so i know i'm due to test on saturday if af hasn't shown up  

pompeyd honey sorry to hear your follicles are slow growing hope they pick up quick sharp and your treatment gets to go ahead xxxxx  

hobie how's your 2ww going? you trying not to symptom spot cos i think i've given up and i'm counting every twinge now  

JBre and Gangles good luck in joining us on your IUI treatment in the next few weeks  

Tobeornottobe how're you feeling today? you been drinking that pineapple!   

irishgirlie how're you feeling honey you doing ok? xxxxxxx

lynschez how're you feeling? you near to test date now aren't you? have to held out testing yet? i hope so it'll be good for most of us to test friday/saturday this week xxxx


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

hey girls, 

im currently on day 4 of my 2ww, i feel okayish, i occasionally get the odd twinge etc, but dont really know what to think of it at the moment, its too early for AF symtoms, i hope, was told two weeks after my insem would be test day, so i test friday 29th, im very patient so may even wait a little longer, dont want any false positives...
unless the   shows up before hand      !!!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

I thought it was about time I did some personals as I haven't done any for a little while!!

Gangles - Glad to hear you're being patient as you so need to be.  You'll be analysing every single twinge and wondering if it's a good or bad sign.  Just keep your spirits up and try and hang in there until the test date.  As you said, you don't want any false positives

Mrs Stone -  Not long to go for you now until test date - you're on the last leg.  Hang in there and I'm praying for a BFP for you

Mich - Welcome to the nuthouse.  We're all here to support each other and egg each other on.  The meds they will give you are probably to stimulate your ovaries for produce more than one egg and possibly to suppress ovulation as well.  I was on Supracur every day which gets rid of the LH in your body so you don't ovulate, then Gonal F to stimulate my ovaries.  Then when your follicles are ripe and ready they give you a different injection to make you ovulate.  That way everything happens at the correct time.  Mrs Stone has said that if you ovulate naturally you don't need meds, but they give you the meds to ensure everything is done at the correct time and to give you the best chance.

Sunnyskies - Glad you are able to relax and feel positive about the whole thing.  It is a rollercoaster of emotions and my mood was changing every day and several times a day!!

PompeyD - sending you lots of positive vibes to make those follies grow again.  

Hobie - I don't know anything about sperm washing to be honest.  Thankfully they do it for donor sperm (makes me think any nasties are removed and makes it less of a yuck feeling!!)

Tobe - Hope your lining is growing nicely and you get your basting soon.  Hang in there girlie.  I felt like that after my first scan when things weren't growing as quickly as  they'd like - you just feel so disappointed.  But they told me it doesn't matter and it would take as long as it takes - sometimes it can take up to 22 days or something so don't worry.  Things will grow and before you know it you'll be on that couch with your legs in the stirrups getting basted!!! LOL

Rach - Hi there and thanks for your support.  I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  What a weekend of crying both of us must've had then.  Hope you can start your treatment as soon as possible and at least you'll be on the road to success.  

Hi to everyone else that I haven't mentioned personally.


----------



## littlemissmich (May 18, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the advice! To answer a few q's: 

My husband work in clinical engineering but before that he was in ultra sound.
I do not ovulate regularly, I never have right from the start of my periods, they are very irregular ranging from 21 days to 40 days in between! They are also very painful and heavy, due to the endometriosis I think?
I think Mr G is lovely ans so is Karen, I have met them both and as my DH used to work in ultra sound, they sort of new each other.

I am so glad a grateful to have stumbled across this site I can't tell you!! It makes me feel human!! lol


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi mittlemissmich,

I'm having my IUI at SMH too, I think they use clomid & menopur as their standard meds for treatment. The initial meeting was really good for having everything explained and asking questions. Feel free to PM me if you've any questions. Also if you go to the Hampshire part of the boards we've got a NBBY (No bumps, babies yet) thread which you'd be more than welcome on  

PompeyD


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Hobie, nice to share the dreaded 2WW with you. I am a day behind you I think. It's day 7 for me today. Still nothing major to report. (.)(.) a bit sore but that's pretty standard for me on a normal cycle. How are you doing? 

Gangles you are just a bit behind me on your 2WW aren't you? How is it going?

Mrs Stone, lyns and Sunnie; hope y'all make it to testing day and that there is no AF for you. 

Hi Mich and JBre and good luck with awaiting tx. Hope it all runs smoothly. 

Pompey and Tobe, don't worry that your follies are slow to respond. I had to inject for 25 days before mine was ready (only had one, but that's all you need, hey) and was gutted because  thought tx would have to be cancelled. Got there in the end so I'm sure you will too. Good luck, let us know how you get on. 

So, if I get a BFN this month, which is feeling likely, do I have to do the whole Norethisterone thing again to bring on another AF or will I just go straight to the sniffing and injecting? What I mean is, will the next basting happen in the next cycle or the one after? Does anyone know? 

   to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Pompey - keep your chin up girlie you'l get there. Goodluck for Weds. I hope the follies have grown for you, sending you lots of positive vibies, try not to get stressed with it all   Did you master the injections? Who knew we could inject our own stomachs - its amazing what you can do when you must. 

Sunnie - my tum is a bit better thanks - not sure if thats good or not. I seem to get a pain if I cough or sneeze - I didnt realise I coughed & sneezed so much, now Im paranoid with each one that Im going to dislodge summat, will implode with suppressing them at this rate. Goodluck for Fri, sending you lots of positive thoughts bud   Glad you are so relaxed, wish I could be more like you. 

Mich - goodluck with your forthcoming IUI. Like the girls have said meds just make you ovulate at a fixed time and with more than 1 egg to increase your chances. You'l be fine. They usually give you time to ask qs and explain it all at the first appt. I know what you mean about the site making you feel human. Its made me feel less alone.

Mrs Stone - yes Im trying not to symptom spot as I drove myself mad with it last time and convinced myself I was pg. Have made it through week 1. Am struggling not to get my hopes up as I enter week 2. Man its been a long day / week. Goodluck for test day  

Thanks for your answers about sperm washing. Its all so confusing. 

Gangles - im so impressed with your patience, I struggle to get to test day. Just wish time would go faster. Whats your secret?

Fran - Im ok thanks, sore (.)(.) is pretty standard for me too. Must stop analysing every twinge - am finding it so hard to distract myself. How are you managing. Its like keep busy but not to busy as must rest  . Also didnt realise how many heavy things I pick up in a day. Deliveries at work are being avoided (so all think im lazy) and lugging the water bottle back from kitchen to make a cuppa also a no-no - got to 11:30 today and no-one else had gone for water, they just assumed I would as I always do. Well not this time - Im on the water and smoothys and they can dehydrate  . Is everyone else as paranoid as me or am I the only loopy one at the mo  

Hello to everyone else and    to you all.


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry Fran meant to say that my clinic usually give me a month on treatment and month off to give my body a rest. Not sure if this is the same for everyone tho. Hopefully you wont need it  

Hobie


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies

Just a quick post and run for me, internet at home has been off for a few days, but I've been reading at work (can't post tho  ) and can't believe how busy its got on here!!!

Hi to everyone that's new,    for your IUI journey x

Well, good news is no AF yet.  Think I'm going to try and wait til Friday to test, then if it's a BFN i only have one day at work then a long weekend to console myself with!!

Will come back on later for a more detailed update  

 for all,
Lyns x x x


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning everyone

I have been posting on the Yorkshire site, then I noticed this one!

Been ttc for nearly three years.  I was initially  on Clomid, but had to be taken off after only taking a few tablets because I had bad reaction.  Our fertility problems are unknown as all the tests hubbie and I have had have been fine, the only thing is I have problems ovulating as my periods are anything between 10-60 days!

Started my 1st IUI treatment at Jessops this month and that had to be cancelled on Monday due to my little follicles growing (I had 2 bigger follicles last Thursday and then just the 1 on Saturday but also lots of little ones). Then as I say went and had blood and scans on Monday and the little ones had grown so the IUI had to cancelled.  I was so close to having the late night injection as well as I started the treatment on 7th May.  Must say I was devastated, thought I was trying not to build myself up for a fall but I didn't do it that well.  Waiting till I can start the next IUI cycle but that won't be until I have had my next period and then I can start the one after (hopefully).

The thing that is keeping me sane right now is that I did actually ovulate.

Lots of   to everyone

Sarahxx


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

cd29 for me and 11dpo. reflexology treatment went really well yesterday she states my feet are swollen in all the right places and my lymph nodes are working really hard at the moment she's hoping like i am that this is leading to a bfp!! gotta wait till friday to test and i'm being really good at resisting testing. feeling really tired but its my own fault for only having 4 hours sleep!! feel really sick just had more than half an hour of overwhelming nausea. boobs are sore and feel alot more fuller i noticed last night when i had my shower. i was really hungry and thirsty last night too and thirsty now! i hope the reflexologist is right as she's been with me for more than 7 months now so she's been with me through all my fertility treatment.

Lynschez hope your AF stays away and you have some good news for us this weekend  

Hobie i agree try not to lift too much at the moment and have a rest  

Fran74 i have to say the 2ww is a killer for all its so frustrating isn't it waiting to do that all important test and watching everything your body does!! xxxx

Gangles i know abuot the impatience to test i'm resisting with every ounce of my being   xxxx hopefully those twinges are a good sign honey and its fertilized egg settling in xxxx

irishgirlie thanks for the post hope your ok its so unfair that if you want another go at this you have to save up again its poo  

tobeornottobe how're you doing honey? you ok?

sorry if i've missed anyone i do apologise but i hope your all ok and the treatments and 2ww are going well xxxxxx


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

morning everybody.

its day 5 of my 2ww
im doing well, one thing i have noticed is though when i take my bra off at night my (.)(.) feel very heavy, they dont really hurt, by the morning there ok...
no other symtoms to report on, im doing no housework or lifting whilst on this 2ww, other then that just carrying on with my usual routine.

i must confess im doing alot of knicker watching 

Hobie- u asked where i get my patience from, i dont really know but even when we where ttc naturally i used to hold on as long as i could.

good luck to all


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hobie, in answer to your question, I'm just trying not to think about it too much. I work in a school so during the day I don't have the time to obsess about symptoms...or lack of them, so I guess that is helpful. I have to say though, that this 2WW seems more like 2 months. Has time actually slowed down or something? I have been carrying on like I normally do except I haven't gone out running in the last week. I think you have the right idea about not lugging huge water bottles around though; keep taking it easy. Is this your first attempt at IUI?


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just checking in, hope everyone is OK?

My neveres are starting to fray a little at the waiting, sore throat kept me awake last night and i kept waking up dreaming about testing. arggh.    only 2 more sleeps to go, but then im worried that i will keep obsesively testing until af arrives - whoknows when she is due as im always so irregulr. last cycle was 22 days but the one before that was about 45.  

One little Q:
Does everyone else have t owait a month in between treatments or do you go straight on to the next round?

hugs to all, sunnie


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Sunnie

I have been told by Jessops, Sheffield I have to wait a month between IUI.

Sarahx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

HI al just thought id write a quick post as i havent been on for a few days. Sorry im going to avoid the personals as i feel rubbish and am totally loosing the will to live. Will catch up on that soon i promise.

sunnieskies - no i dont wait between cycles in answer to ur question.

Well test day for me is sunday. The clinic have been good though. with it being bank holiday i would have missed treatment again this month so they have said i can collect meds on friday and use as and when.
i do feel more relaxed this treatment as i know i havent had basting so the odds are pretty low. Knicker watch and urge to do pee sticks havent kicked in yet though lol.
At least i got my kitten lily coming in 6 weeks. she will be my replacement baby 
Well im going to go and be ill someplace else
sara (cd24)


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Girls,

Sending you girls who are on your 2ww lots of      I hope you get your BFP's - not long now x

Pompeyd - How did your scan go today have been thinkin of you as we both had a rubbish day on monday. Hope those follies have grown hon, sending you  

Kitten - Hope your having a fab holiday  

Irish & Fran - Thanks for your message it was reassuring and I really appreciated it, things have sorted themselves out.  

Lyns - Glad to hear your af has stayed away, good luck for the weekend honey.  

Sara - Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish sending you big   I hope you get your BFP. I got a puppy four months ago as my replacement baby I love him to bits and he keeps me busy. Take care and good luck for sunday, let us know how you get on.  

Well for me I went for scan today i have two nice big follies 2.2 and 1.9 and lining has thickened up so we are going ahead for basting on fri! I got my hcg shot to do at 11pm tonight so I'm v happy that things are finally going ahead and then but we'll have a 3ww instead of a 2ww I can't see me resisting from the pee-sticks for that long!   She said its to make sure the hcg is out of my system by then. 

 to everyone, there are so many of us on here at the moment I'm struggling to keep track of what everyone is doing, but take care and hope everyone is having a good day. x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Well, soft sap that I am, have just watched the end of prison break and cried - what a complete lettuce!!!  Told DH it must be the hormones  

Bee - good luck for basting hun    Why are you having a 3ww?  I had HCG on round 1 (not this round as I'm on progesterone) and was told to test after 2ww.  Why don't all clinics work the same?!?!?!?  At least it'll be a nice strong BFP  

Pompey - hope your scan went ok today and those follies got growing for you  

Sara    sorry your feeling rubbish.  Good news about the drugs tho  

Sarah - welcome to the thread and very sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle    Pleased you managed to take some   from it though.  I don't ovulate either, so I always try and see it as a step forward that at least I did, then move onto the next issue!!

Sunnie - I too am so tempted to test.  I could tomorrow as that is officially 2wks, but a bit scared too aswell!  I think the progesterone is stopping AF, so I'm just enjoying the false sense of security that's bringing!  I had to miss a month after my 1st cycle due to timing issues, but they've said I can go straight to round 3 if this doesn't work.

Mrs Stone - the news from your reflexologist is fab,   you get your BFP hun x

Gangles - no housework for 2 weeks? Why didn't I think of that   Don't blame you though hun, pleased your relaxed through your 2ww

Hobie and Fran, hope the 2ww is going good for you ladies and your not too   yet!

Hi to anyone I've missed, very sorry  

Lyns x x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Bee - That's great news that your lining has thickened up & you've 2 nice big follies ready for basting   Hope Friday goes well    

Sara - Hope you're feeling better soon   , good that your clinic are letting you start again straight away.

Sunnie - I'm able to go straight onto next round of treatment. Good luck for testing   , hope the dreams have all been of BFPs  

Gangles - Hope you're getting on okay with your 2ww?

Mrs Stone - It all sounds promising for you, good luck for testing on Friday  

Sarah - Welcome, sorry you had your cycle abandoned   . Good that you ovulated though, be able to take that positive into your next cycle  

Lyns - Good luck for Friday's testing, glad AF has stayed away  

Hobie - Thanks for the positive vibes, everyone's support on here really helps. I wouldn't say I've mastered the injections   , still getting really nervous. How are you getting on? 

Fran - Lots of   for your 2ww, when's your test day?

Irish - Thanks for the support, hope everything is okay with you

They've abandoned my cycle   as they think I'm going to ovulate over the BH when they're closed, I'm okay about this as only 1 of the follies had grown and it wasn't much bigger than Monday. Had another injection tonight and will have the trigger on Friday I think. I'm able to start the next cycle straight away and they're going to adjust my meds so   get to basting next month.

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Pompey, that's rubbish news!  I guess nothing to stop you having plenty of   to catch that one little egg once you have ovulated    Get your BFP the natural way   

Lyns x x


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Well thats another day out of the way. Stayed really busy to distract myself.

Sarah - sorry to hear your IUI was cancelled. At least you can prepare yourself for next one and take good care of yourself so bod in best shape. Its hard to avoid feeling devastated as I think we all secretly hope and pray. I know Im struggling to stay realistic. 

Gangles - Im joining you on knicker watch - its ridiculous.

Mrs Stone - your reflexologist sounds good.   for you. 

Fran - In answer to your q, this is my 2nd IUI. Yes I think time has slowed down. Ive tried going to bed earlier so that the days are shorter  

Sara - goodluck Sunday. Your clinic sound very understanding but hopefully you wont need those meds. Your kittens a great idea will keep you busy and give you somewhere to direct all your love.

Tobe - goodluck for Friday basting. Good follies you got there. 3 wk wait sounds endless tho. 2wk is bad enough.

Pompey - Sorry to hear your cycle abandoned   Good that they are adjusting meds so you will be all set next month. You have that one follie tho and it only takes 1  . Im ok thanks for asking. Just wishing time away as I hate not knowing whats going on in my own body - Ive never been a patient person. Trying to eat better and sleep well and avoid stress, lifting, germs etc its exhausting. Tum pains completely gone now. Not sure if thats good or not. Oh well keep on waiting.........

 to everyone and   all round. 

Hobie


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

OK ladies so I have tested a day early - its a long story as to why hubby encouraged me to (has to do with accommodation requirements, being reallocated by our student college. of all the reasons!! but i was very good at convincing him we could not do it more than one day early. lol)

Im really confused now - I know it is possible to get a false positive if you test early because of the hcg injection. I basted on friday 8th and the clinic told me to test tomorrow, frr 22nd. So I got a positive result - but could that change i just cant believe its true.

Ayway, I have used a boots test but i realised i have thrown out the instrutions. lol. had to do some googling to be able to interpret the results. lol. but its definately a cross, though it is a little faint. now i am going to spend the next 4 days retesting. what do you think - how likely is it that this is a false positive?

confused, sunnie.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

sunnieskies, i would be quietly optimistic, the trigger shot takes approx 14 days to leave your system, with your basting being 8th, you would have taken your trigger 1-2 days prior to this 

Its looking good sweetie    its a sticky one!

Love and luck to those on the  hope that we are in for a run of  on this thread

 to pompey and sarah on their cycles being cancelled

    to the ladies in the midst of tx

Love Emxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Pompeyd - I just wanted to send you a hug, Its totally unfair!   On a positive note hopefully they'll get the right dose for you now (what were you on?) and you'll have a better results next time. If i don't get that BFP then i'll probably be doing round 2 with you, take care and keep us posted.  

Sarah - sorry treatment was cancelled, I hope your next round of tx comes around quickly and then next month flies by for you, make sure you plan some lovely things to do in the meantime to keep you busy and treat yourself, sending a big hug your way,  

Sunnieskies - Wow that is fantastic news congratulations! I'm sure its a true reading for you hon,  

Hobie, mrs stone, fran, gangles and Lyns - Another day has gone by and your all a step closer to that BFP yay!

Well I did my hcg shot last night and hoping I got it all in, it was a thicker needle    than the gonal f pen so was a little uncomfortable going in but apart from that it was fine, phew! Roll on friday, although I'm gonna have to do the three hour round trip myself because dh has got to dash as soon as he's done his sample due to work. I just wanted him to be there for me on this particular day. I know I'll be fine physically driving back after basting its just in my head saw us doing this crucial bit together! I hate his boss for not properly staffing his workplace as dh is the only one there who can do the job and everything falls to him  .Anyway I'm starting to ramble on and in danger of sending you all to sleep, Take care everyone I will be in touch tomorrow x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

well i couldn't resist i'm actually due on around saturday which is 2 weeks after tx but i tested this morning and bfn   oh well maybe its too soon but if not we've got another 2 treatments ahead of us. i'm hoping i'm just testing too early as i'm feeling sick in the morning and i'm tired at night but i may just be choc full of symptoms and nothing to show for it  

sunniskies not heard of a false positive heard of false negatives so its looks like congratulations honey xxxxxx

lynschez how're you doing? you waiting for testing and not being impatient like me lol

pompeyd and sarah sorry that your treatment was cancelled i'm sure you'll bd over the weekend just to cover your bases as i know i would  

hobie, fran and anyone else in the 2ww hope your gonna do better than me seeing as i'm impatient and can't even wait to test  

speak laters ladies


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Mrs Stone - we are so naughty for testing early!   all your symptoms are so positive hun, so dont give up yet - there is still lots of hope for you. sending you big hugs and positive positive thoughts                

Bee -good luck for tomorrow - i hope you and hubby get to spend some special time together when you get home. ill be thinking of you!   

Lyns - how are you feeling today? good luck with your determination to hold off on testing - i love your strength honey. fingers crossed for you too that you get a      

big hugs everyone else - hope things are moving for you and you are having a good week. good luck all the 2wwers.

sunnie

ps i am rying to hold of retesting till tomorrow - will let you all know how it goes. DH is excited ut be are both being very cautious until we test agin on official test day tomorrow. wish us luck!


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely messages, i can't wait to start the treatment again.  Feeling a lot more positive than I was on Monday and looking forward to an extra day off work next week  

This may seem a stupid question   but why am I still having to inject Suprecor until my next period please.

Sending   to everyone and  

Sarahxxx


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

sunnieskies - GOOD LUCK for the re-test!! Like someone else said I've heard of false negatives but not false  positives - espec just 24 hours away from test date. So fingers all crossed for the same result tomorrow!! 

SLClarke - I'm glad you're starting to feel more positive. I'd imagine it's really tough when things are cancelled so well done for starting to move on from that. I think we're practically doing things at the same time - it's quite strange! I'm at jessops too and started clomid in sep 08. I had about 4 months but then had to come off it due to pains (I think it caused nasty cysties but that's just my thought rather than anything that was proved). I have appointment for needle training on 5th June but AFs due around 1st so it'll be touch and go whether i can start in june or july ( ing for june - i hate waiting!!).

well - i have no real news! Time is just going so slow - I feel for you 2ww-ers as that must be even slower!

Hope you're all doing well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunnie - Oh my gosh i am so excited for you      !!!!  

Mrs Stone  , but also    for testing early!!  Don't give up hope yet, there may still be time  

Can't believe I opted to wait and you two tested!!!!!  Ah well, roll on tomo for D day  

Sarah, so pleased you're feeling more  , but sorry I don't know the answer to your q abour supercur, not taking that one personally, but I'm sure there'll be a good reason for it  

Rach - time can drag when all you're doing is waiting hun, but at least it's not long til your appointment and then you can jump on the rollercoaster 

Bee, good luck for tomo hun, hope all goes well   

Gangles, hobie & Fran, how are the 2ww going, you   yet? I know I certainly am!

Well ladies, test tomorrow but I have really weird AF pains, but no AF.  Think that's as I'm on the progesterone - is that right  I'm guessing if I get a BFN tomo, I just ring clinic and they tell me to stop the pessaries??  

Love to all
Lyns x x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Sunnie, brilliant news. I'm sure it will be a BFP tomorrow. Let us know! Good luck, good luck, good luck!

Mrs Stone, really hoping you get a BFP when you test again on saturday. Fingers crossed for you.

Lynschez, good luck the testing tomorrow too.  

Tobe, good luck with the basting tomorrow. Tomorrow you join us on the deaded 2ww.  

Hobie and Gangles, when are your test days? Mine is next wednesday and I am not going to test before then (assuming AF doesn't show up in the next few days). Any symptoms yet? 

Nothing new to report with me. If it had worked I really think I would know by now. Still, it's only our first time at IUI so I'm going to TRY not to feel too down about it. Easy to say that now I spose. Anyway, waffle. Anyone doing anything nice for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

note to myself i'm gonna have to wait for my 2nd cycle now i got a show 2 hours ago so i think af is on the way if i'm honest so ringing fertility clinic tomorrow to sort out this 2nd one.

good luck tomorrow sunnieskies and lynschez xxxxx   

gonna go have a brood about my missed choice, would like to think its an implantation but i have a slight backache and its 12dpo.

good luck ladies xxxxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Mrs Stone - sorry you think it's all over     , take care of yourself.

Sunnie - Fantastic news   Everything crossed for you tomorrow  

Lyns - hope you get a lovely surprise when you test tomorrow  

Bee - Sorry your DH can't be with you for the basting tomorrow. Hope it all goes well for you   and you wont need to join me on next months cycle. I was on 100mg clomid which they're reducing to 50mg. I had a week without injections because I had lots of follies, hopefully next cycle will be less but they'll keep growing. Got to have my HCG tomorrow I think, you've scared me now talking about a bigger needle  

Sarah - Know what you mean about wanting to start the next treatment, shame our bodies don't have a start again button   Glad you're feeling more positive  

Fran - Keep positive, could be you're just not having lots of symptoms  

Hobie & Gangles - Hope you are both okay  

Lots of 

PompeyD


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies

Just though I'd let you know mine was a ^bfn^ this morning   

Mrs Stone, I'm really hoping we don't have to wait for next round, I will also be on phone to clinic, so fingers crossed for both of us!

Sunnie, good luck for re-test, I'm sure it'll still be there for you   

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the short post, got to rally myself for work now when all I want to do is climb under the duvet and  

Lyns x x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

oh Lyns i'm so sorry but i know how you feel i'm so fed up and upset hubby's even taking us out tonight to help cheer us both us. i was so hopeful we'd catch on our 1st go


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mind if I join in...

This is my first cycle of IUI and I think my period is just come on. It wasn't due till next Monday. Is it normal for your period to come on early when doing IUI? Also, my boobs have been very tender for the past 5 days or so so I had convinced myself it had worked. So is tenderness normal as well?

Mrs Stone - sorry it didn't work out for you. Also, do you go QMC (that's where I go) for your treatment as I noticed you are in Notts?

Hugs to everyone who didn't get the result they wanted  

Good luck to everyone who's starting treatment or waiting


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

So Sorry Lyns hunny, I was hoping one of us old timers would crack the string of BFNs at last.  
Good luck to all the other new ladies and in particular to Sunnieskies. Wishing you all the very best of luck on your next test, but sounds very hopeful indeed


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

lyns. try and keep ur chin up hun. i know easier said than done.

hi to everyone else and welcome pooh. - i think it is quite common for you af to be early when having iui. mine is always early after tx, and yes its also common for (.)(.) to be sore. Sorry you feel it hasnt worked. i think af is on its way to but thats a good thing for me as it means i can start tx again.

come sunnies we're all desperate to know.

sara
x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, its official. retested and its a  

I can't believe it's really true.  

im about to skype my parents in australia becuase they know we had treatment and today was test day. praying that this little bubba-to-be sticks around!!!!!!

thanks so much for your support everyone - couldnt have made it through this journey - last 2 weeks especially - without you all.

good luck everyone with your next cycles and those currently waiting - ill keep in touch to see how you are all going.

sunnie


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations. Lets hope you broke the cycle for the rest of us. OMG it is so good to finally hear some good news on here.         YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

sara
x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Huge Congratulations Sunnie      , really pleased for you.

   to Lyns & Mrs Stone, sorry it was bad news for you both. Hope your clinics let you start treatment again straight away  

Welcome Poohsticks, sorry it didn't work for you this time  

Better go or I'll be late for my scan appointment......

Take care all

PompeyD


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my goodness im so sorry lyns and mrs stone.    

i seem so rude - i thought i had posted you this morning before i got my resul but i see i hasnt gone through. you must think me so insensitive!   

Im so sorry for your sad news. im sending you both big big hugs. treasure yourselves over the long weekend. I wish you tones and truck loads of baby dust for your next round

         

sunnie


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations Sunnyskies that is excellent news.  We really needed a BFP on here and you got it on your first go as well - Brilliant.  I'm delighted for you.  It gives us all some hope that it really does work!

Mrs Stone & Lyns - I'm gutted for you both. So sorry to hear your news.  Mrs Stone - is it a definitive no-no for you?  It's not all over until you do that test you know.    I hope you both try and enjoy the long weekend.  I know it is so hard.  Here's to us all getting our BFPs next time round.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

to lynds, poohsticks and mrs stone. I'm so sorry for you - fingers crossed for next time (and that soon you will have a baby that makes you so glad treatment worked at the time it did as you wouldn't swap the little one in your arms for anything - hope that doesn't sound patronising - that's what i keep telling myself to get through the wait).

Sunnie -    !! I'm sooooo pleased for you - that is totally fantastic! I bet your parents will be over the moon. Keep us updated about what's happening to your newly pregnany body!! Also - as irishgirlie said - i find it heartening to hear about this working - even though i don't know you and have only been on this thread a short time i went all teary eyed to hear you got the BFP today!!

Hello to everyone else - and special thoughts for those who are waiting (why can someone not invent a time machine?!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi girls,

Lyns and mrs Stone - was so gutted to hear it didn't work this time, hope you can hop straight back on that rollercoaster and get your BFP next time round. Sending you both big hugs,    take care x

Pooh -   and welcome to the thread sorry to hear your first IUI wasn't a success its so hard and totally unfair, I wish you all the luck with your next round of treatment. 

Sunnie -               so so happy for you well done! It gives me hope that it can work first time around. Do you have any tips or things you did in your 2ww that you think helped? Keep us posted on how your doing chick.

Pompeyd - How did your scan go? Hope it went well for you  

Sarashy - Hope you get to start tx soon x 

Hi and Good luck to everyone else x

Well for me i had my basting done, it all went fine, nothing to write home about. Am now resting at home for the rest of the day. I Don't feel any different at the moment. So here we go the dreaded    I asked about when to test as the previous nurse had  said 10th june but she said that was not correct and that my test day would be 5th June, 2 weeks exactly and the day before the wedding, yikes! Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all

Bee, fab news about the basting - test day sooo close to your wedding too, wishing you all the luck in the world for a double celebration   

Pooh, welcome to the thread,   your first IUI didn't work out, but sending lots of    for round 2

Pompey, hope you got good news at your scan today  

Sunnie, I am so pleased that you got your BFP again!!!!  Keep in touch and give us all a bit of hope  

Mrs Stone, hope you have a lovely time this evening and you and DH take some time for each other  

Hi to everyone else too, hope you're all doing well  

Rang the clinic and they told me to stop the progesterone, but also said I can go straight onto round 3 once AF arrives.  They've provisionally booked me in for a scan on Monday, so here I go again  

Did have one bit of good news tho today, got £180 refund for a repair plan i'd being paying twice on for over a year, so DH and I are planning on what to treat ourselves to  

Have a lovely back holiday weekend all, hopefully the sun will shine as predicted  

Lyns x x x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

well i'm sure my af is here i've got brown and a bit of blood in my knickers to sure it is. no cramps or anything yet but then my body gives me a show then usually over 24 hours later i get the full on period. i've already rang the fertility clinic and i'm booked in for my scan on 3rd june so were all go for the 2nd cycle   i admit i don't like to hang around!!! poohsticks no i chose derby city over QMC as when i chose they had a better write up!! 

good luck all the ladies on the 2ww i'll be more cautious next month with those symptoms as they did seem too good to be true!! lol

have a great bank holiday weekend ladies


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just me again and I'm cramping up nicely! Just wanted to ask how many of you guys were given the pessaries for your 2ww as they havn't given me any? Is that normal for first IUI? Wish I'd thought about mentioning it earlier to the nurse   doh! x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say so sorry to hear bout your BFN's Lynschez, Mrs Stone and Pooh, nevermind next go will be the one that works!!   to all.

Bee good luck for your   hope you have nice things planned to take your mind off it (as best you can!)

Pompey how did the scan go?? 

Fran keep your chin up and think    

Sara good luck and   for your next cycle.

Excellent news Sunnie   like so many others have said on here, it give the rest of us some hope to think that it CAN work!

Sorry to everyone i have missed, i have just been trying to read through the posts (gets soooo confusing to know where you are all at!)

I know i havent been through the IUI yet, but after being told by hospital consultant that the clomid she gave me really should have worked i kinda got down and felt like nothing would work for us, but then i hear all the positve stories on here and it brings so much hope.


Thanks to you all for being so great!  

Lyndsey


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone is it ok if I join u on this thread.
Bit about us: Im in same sex relationship Im 23 and my dp is 36, We both work with children me in a playgroup and my dp as a teacher, we had our first iui wed 20th may after nearly 3 weeks of injections gonal f, very slow responder I finally had 3 follies one at 20, 13 and 14, maybe smaller ones are too small but nurse said ovitrelle will give then a final boost. iui was ok had slight problem with cervix as it was no cooperating prob due to be being tense!!!!! Im now on day 3 of 2ww but cant sleep, really bad cramps from iui, my (.) (.) are sore but thats from cyclogest pessaries oh arent they fab!!!!!!!!  test date is 3rd june sooooo far away.
My dp is very positive not sure where she gets that from but I'm no at all positive  .
Hope everyone is ok. 
congrats sunnie on bfp. 
Bee- me and you on 2ww all the best


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Well, AF has definitely arrived and I had awful cramps last night, which I don't normally get so i suppose this is the side affects of all the drugs. Trying to be hopefully for round 2 but feeling rather down about it and thinking it might never happen. My husband and I have no known problems just unexplained infertility, which makes it all harder to accept as I kind of think well why then!??!!?? Sorry to sound so negative!!!

Mrs Stone - where did you read up on the clinics please? I would be interested to read up on QMC. Good luck for your next cycle.

Sunnie - congratulations that's excellent news I am so glad that it worked for you!

Kelz and Bee - hello to kelz and to both of you fingers crossed for the 2WW.

Lyndsey - I know how you feel but I am sure it will workout for you. Try an dget some of those positive vibes from your partner.

Tobeornottobe - I didn't have any pessaries so perhaps not everyone gets them?

Lynschez - fingers crossed for your scan on Monday.

Baby dust to everyone else I havn't mentioned (there certainly is a lot of people on here - it's nice to know that I'm not the only one going through this).


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

cd3 and feeling crap tummy cramps and back cramps have kicked in and i feel like i can't get off the toilet oh well!!!

kelz welcome to the forum and good luck on your 2ww your dp sounds like my hubby he's the positive one and i'm the realist in our relationship i look to the bad and he always keeps his hopes up. i hope its worked for you both honey

poohsticks i found the feedbacks on the choose and book websites when i was choosing which hospital to go for. Derby City got a 75% write up and there was a slightly longer wait. QMC had a 2 week wait but didn't give good ratings but then i've got friends there at the moment who've just caught on 1st IVF and they said QMC couldn't be better and that their so helpful and friendly and supportive you've got a good fertility unit there honey as their Nurture i'm at Care in Derby i think but they both work the same. good luck with your treatment.

Sarashy honey you live where i used to live which part of Bolton are you from i used to live in Farnworth   how're you doing?

Lynschez you heard anything from fertility clinic yesterday with your next appointments?


irishgirlie, tobeornottobe and all our other lovely ladies hope your all well and enjoying your bank holiday weekends xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girlie's just a quick one I haven't had time to read your posts at the moment as there is 6 pages to read   I hope everyone ok will post again when I have read all.

Just a bit  with me I went for scan Monday morning and I had 3 big follies so I was ready for Wednesday so I had to come home from holiday to home but hay ho I had the iui  done and it actually hurt this time and I have had a lot of cramping the nurse said thats a good sign   so back on the loverly pessary's and two baby aspirin aday as doctor said this was important so that my lining gets thicker.

Anyways speak Monday when I am in work.

Kitten CD13 day 3 2ww


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow this site is so busy. Huge Congrats to Sunny - Im so pleased for you - you made me well up babe, its fantastic news and gives hope to all  ^Exercise!2. 

Mrs Stone and Lyn -   to you both and well done for being so positive and getting ready for the next one -   for next time. 

Tobe - glad your basting went well. My DP was working when I was basted on my 2nd IUI too and I felt kind of alone - it is nice to do the important stuff together but with redundancies everywhere my DP cant rock the boat with his works. As long as he gets there to leave the sample then I aint compalining  .  I have always been given pessaries - would def check that out with the nurse. 

Fran - Not sure about my symptoms mixed messages - sore (.) (.) but that could be due to pessaries. Stomach very heavy and pulling which could be impending AF. Been very down last couple of days as felt as if my AF was coming. Once I get down like that I cant shake it off - horrible feeling - been really moody - am blaming hormones ! How you doing hun'. Time going any quicker for you?

Hello Poohsticks  sending you   sorry to hear your feeling so down at the mo. We are also under 'unexplained infertility' which I find really frustrating as I think there must be a problem and they just cant find it which stresses me more. I usually allow myself a day of feeling down and then try and pick myself up and concentrate of the next round. I know its hard hun but you have every chance if you just keep trying - dont give up. Sunny is proof it can happen  

Welcome Kelz to the 2ww, hope your not too loopy yet  . I had bad cramping after basting for 3 days, had to take a day off work as had to be in foetal position at all times - just take it easy chick and hopefully it will fade. 

Hello to everyone else   all around.

Hobie


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

hi girlies, i am currently at the airport in Male waiting for my return flight     and thought i'd have a wee check on how things have gone......9 pages to trawl through, you lot have been busy!!!

Thankfully at last a BFP!!!! - massive congrats sunny. gives all the girls going through it hope that it does work, cause for a while there I think everyone had stopped believing. Really hope it starts a big run of BFPs.

Lyns, big hugs from me.     we will get there.

forgive me for not doing personals, got a lot to catch up on and its past midnight - flight not till 2.30 am - yuk.

hi to all the newbies (it has been busy on here!) and sorry to all that are struggling just now. Irish - chin up lovely, was sorry to see that you were having a rough time, so some extra hugs from me  .

had lovely hols, and hoping that some  natural  on hols does the trick, even though for once i honestly haven't a clue where my cycle is and its great! also did some yoga for first time and it promises to help infertility......allegedly!!

speak to you all soon, fiona xx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Well I need to have a rant so here goes; been at work today and my colleagues know about my treatment yet they still asked me to do moving and handling, push wheelchairs, and generally didn't ease any of my work load so was rushing around like a blue a*?- fly and wish i hadn't now as this treatment dosen't stand a cats chance of working after today. Feel so angry, tired and fed up. I just wish I'd taken this weekend off work to give my body a chance.  

Hi cakebake, good to hear from you again, sounds as tho you have been  having a good holiday with yoga and a bit of the other   fingers crossed its done the trick for you.  

Hobie, how are you doing? 

Kitten, glad to hear your follies are behaving themselves and you've had your IUI, you must respond quite quickly to treatment, I'm a bit of a slow developer myself when it comes to follies. I hope the cramping has eased of for you? Have you any symptoms yet?

Mrs Stone, Sorry the wicked   (af) is giving you the nasty cramps, hope your feeling better soon  

Poohsticks, Thanks for the reassurance about the pessaries I'm feeling a little less worried. Sorry to hear you feeling a bit down I know its a tough journey this fertility business and I really hope your next round of tx is the one that works for you. We are all hear if you want a rant.  

Kelz2009, Hi chick welcome to the thread, I was a slow responder too it took me two and half weeks for follies to get to the right size. I don't feel it has worked at all so I know what you mean about not feeling positive, but you never know as sunnie is proof it can work, keep your chin up. I test two days after you aaah!    for both of us

Hi lyndsey1111, How are you doing?

Lyns, glad to hear you can go straight into round three, good luck and lets hope its third time lucky, what did you and dh treat yourselves too with your dosh anything good? Hope you've had a good bank holiday weekend.  

Sunnie, How are you doing can you believe your bfp yet? 

Hello to everyone else hope you're all enjoying the sun,   take care x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

i'm so tired and my heads feeling awful. i've dropped hubby off at his mates for a bbq as i don't want to go i don't like his mate and her missus very much   af is here for a few more days but just wish it would stop i hate the witch so much these days and i went to tesco before and all i saw was either babies or heavily pg women  

tobeornottobe i can't believe they made you keep doing all that stuff at work today knowing you've just had treatment thats bang out of order   i hope it works anyway xxxxxx

cakebake glad you've enjoyed your holiday honey i hope its worked naturally to while you had a nice relaxing holiday  

Hobie you ok?

Kitten hope your ok on your 2ww and that your cramps aren't too bad honey xxxx   hopefully this is your time i didn't get any cramps on this 1st cycle.

Poohsticks sorry your af showed up hope your ok xxxxx

Kelz hope your 2ww is ok how long till test date? xxxx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Bee, I would not be happy with work if they made me do all that after tx, isnt there any kind and lovely people about these days.. hope it works for you,      

Hobie thanx for reassurance about crampings .

Mrs Stone hi otd is 3rd june, seems ages away  

Please be kind and give us our bfp............      p.s and everyelse

Thanx for warm welcome to this forum all the best and we must try to have pma.. xxxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Mrs Stone - Hope you're feeling better soon    

Bee - Sorry you had such a rubbish day at work, you wouldn't think it would be so hard for people to be a bit supportive   . Glad your basting went okay, when I asked my clinic if they used pessaries they said only if they thought you needed them, so usually no.

Cakebake - hope you had a lovely holiday. Your talk of Yoga has got me thinking I should try to do more of it on the wii fit, maybe tomorrow  

Kelz - Welcome   , hope your 2ww is going okay    

Hobie & Fran - Are you next to test?   for a run of BFPs

Kitten - Good holiday? Hope cramps have settled down  

Poohsticks - we're unexplained too, I keep trying to convince myself that whatever it is that's wrong will be overcome by IUI, somedays this works better than others   Good luck for your next cycle  

Lyns - Nice that you & DH can treat yourselves, you decided what you're going to do yet? Are you having scan tomorrow?

Lyndsey - When do you start your IUI. If your consultant thought Clomid would work then hopefully that's a good sign that IUI will  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay    

My scan on Friday showed one follie that looked like ovulating over this weekend so definately couldn't have basting done. So trying naturally again this month, not done that before   , really just waiting for AF so can start again and hopefully have basting done next time   .

  to all

PompeyD


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well, I am trying to be more positive today. I went out last night with my husband and some friends and really couldn't be bother with it. My husband is being really positive and keeps saying it will happen  

Pompey - was it your choice not to go through with it or the nurse's? It's just I am sure I ovulated over a weekend but they did the basting on a Monday so I wish I haven't bother.

Kelz - fingers crossed for your bfp  

Mrs Stone - I know what you mean everywhere I go there are babies and pregnant women  

Tobeornottobe - I have heard lots of stories where women just carried on afterwards and still got pregnant so lots of   vibes!!!

Cake bake - your holiday sounds fab fingers crossed all that relaxing and yoga has worked for you.

Hobie - it is nice to know that we are not the only ones who have unexplained fertility. Thanks for you kind words.

Kitten - lots of positive vibes for you    

Mrs Stone - thanks for that. I'll have a look. Hope you are feeling better today.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi all
OMG so much to catch up on. This forum has never been so busy, im finding it really difficult to keep up with who's where these days so im sorry if i miss some out.
welcome kelz hope ur 2ww isnt causing you too much  . just remember as we all say to stay away from the pee sticks  

Lyndsey1111- thanks for the good luck. im just waiting for   to show up then i can start again. can you believe it im actually waiting for her this month.  

Poohsticks123 - sorry af turned up and yes i had more symptoms than usual after the drugs. glad you had a nice night out last night.

fiona - missed ya hun. hope you had a nice holiday though and lots of au natural  . maldive is sooooo nice went there for honeymoon.

kitten80 good luck with the 2ww. im being given pessaries this month as i dont see to be able to get to test day.

mrs stone i live near there in lostock so not far. where are you now?

tobeornottobe? - work the nhs by any chance? ive had the same. i work in a operating theatre and moving unconcious pts has not been easy to avoid.

PompeyD - good luck for au natural this month to. heres   it works and you dont need treatment next month.

Well for me, i had a really rubbish day friday. was supposed to pick my drugs up from the clinic and they weren't there. so was sent to care manchester to get them there, who after the drive wouldnt give them me as they couldnt register me as their patient even though thats where we having the ivf. so then spent an hour trying to get out of manchester and get hold of clinc. Not easy at 4pm on a friday afternoon before the BH. EVentually got hold of them and was told to pick drugs up from wigan sat morning, to arrive there when they told me to and the delivery hadnt arrived yet so waited another hour. ALL of this done as quick as possible between shifts as i been working all weekend. Anyway after all that and finally getting the drugs she   decided not to grace me with her presence yesterday as planned so it was  a bit of a wasted journey. but u can bet if i hadnt she would have and id have missed treatment again this month. Ah well i have AF pains now so i think shes on her way. Im going to sound   here but i just cant wait to get onto ivf now. i know sunnie had a bfp and we might have 3rd time lucky but im not feeling it.

Oh and a little rant - when i went to the first pharmacy the woman said, its not a problem you can take them next month. NOT A PROBLEM!!!!! yeah not for her. AAARRRGGHHHHH i wanted to scream.

anyway this has been a mega post so i will go and enjoy my one day off in the sun.

take care    

sara (cd29. day 15 of 2ww (to scared to test))


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a fab bank holiday weekend.

Well, been for scan today, straight onto round 3 for me .  Start injections tomo, with alternate doses of 150 & 75 iui to try and get them little follies growing a bit bigger and faster!!  3rd time lucky ladies, well, I'm hoping anyway  

Fiona - welcolme back hun, it's seems like ages!!! Hope you had a fab holiday and are all nice n chilled    And yes, we will get our BFPs, soon!!!!!

Sara - oh my gosh, that sounds like a huge headache of a day!!!!  Then for AF not to show up is just typical isn't it? Maybe its a good thing though and you won't be needing those drugs     I was very scared to test on my last round, so I know how you feel.  Let us all know if you do tho chick, I'm keeping everything crossed for you x

Hi Kelz and welcome - hope you're doing ok on your 2ww.  Hang on in there and try to resist testing early.

Pompey - sorry you're going au naturale this month, but here's hoping it works the 'normal' way  

Bee - sorry you had such a rubbish day at work  

Mrs Stone, good luck for this round     Do you not have to have a baseline scan everytime? I do  

Hi Pooh - it's hard to keep   all the time isn't it hun?  My DH is also a 'if its meant to be' type - drives me insane at times!!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all making the most of the   - it's just started to cloud over here, so i'm off to catch a few more rays before they disappear (probably for the rest of the year  )

Lyns x x x x x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey lyns well it looks like we'll be on the same cycle this time round as af has now shown up. knew she would as i had a migraine last night and woke up with it again today which i usually get with af. so its onto injections for me tomorrow too. And yes the other day was enough to give me a headache lol.
hope you caught a bit of the sun. its clouded over here now too.
    so much that its third time lucky for us both.
sara
x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all, hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday?! Hope it isnt raining where you are. I got so sunburnt yesterday, forgot what nice weather was like, went out for lunch and sat in the sun for no more than 30mins and like a lobster!!!  

Bee, cant believe your work making you do all the lifting and stuff, i would be having serious words with them if that was where i worked. Bet these other people you work with wouldnt do it if the boot was on the other foot.

Pompey, good luck with next month, although after going 'au naturale' maybe you wont need the treatment    for you.

Sara, that sounds like quite an ordeal on Fri, glad you finally got your meds, cant believe all this time   for af to stay away, now you are hoping for it! Its a strange old time isnt it this ttc!? 

Mrs Stone, i hope you are feeling better, enjoying the sunshine, that always makes us feel better?!

Kitten and Kelz, hoping you 2ww are going ok? How are you feeling? Cramps? Hoping your DP are looking after you.


Lynschez, excellent news that you are going straight onto round 3, wishing you all the luck in the world   

Poohsticks, i know this is easy for me to say, as i havent been through it yet myself (im sure i will be the same in a few weeks when i start treatment) but try and stay positive, keep doing things to take you rmind off stuff for a bit, wishing you     for next time.

To everyone else (its so hard to keep track!) Good luck to you all in whatever stage you are at.

As for me i am waiting for a prescription for Provera to come through so that i can take these, then get af so that i can go for my pre-treatment scan then hopefully get app through for teaching on how to inject etc,. The thing with me is that i am so inpatient i want everything yesterday! Hopefully it wont be too long for me to start tx, can i just ask you all is there anything special you do 'pre-treatment' for instance i have learnt that drinking pineapple juice helps to increase thickness of womb lining, any other things that shouldnt be eaten or should be taken etc??

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lyndsey: Good luck with this cycle hope af comes  soon, so you can get started, the only thing I did was take folic acid I asked nurse should I be doing anything else and she said no. we will see....  

Lynschez: congratulations on moving onto next cycle so soon, hope this one is ur time time have bfp, all the best kelz xx

Sarashy: glad you got drugs in the end, hope af turns up soon for you, people dont understand what this prescription means to u, some people are totally insensitive and clueless.   good that u managed to control temper with lady who said u can have them next month  .

Poohsticks: I'm so glad ur trying to be positive, ur husband sounds like my dp very positive.   

Pompey: hope next cycle brings u bfp      

Bee: how u feeling today?


I feel like all ive done soooo far is moan    , my dp said this morning I havent been myself    , What does she mean by that? Ok I said next time YOU can have the tx and see how you cope with it. I havent got any patience with anything  . She obviously said no, as she doesnt want to carry, she soon apologised.   I told her if she doesnt have anything nice to say, dont say anything. 
My nipples are very hard and sore,    has any1 else had this.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

hi Lyndsey, all I can advise really is patience if you can manage it!  As well as the pinepple juice I was advised to take a good multi-vitamin, Q10, lots of water, milk and also brazil nuts.  All seems pretty healthy so worth a try  

Kelz   I have that similar conversation with DH - you're putting so many hormones into your body that you're not likely to be yourself.  Honest, it made me laugh as I also came out with 'if you can't same something nice, don't say anything' - reminds me of what m mum used to say to me when I was a little girl    All i can say is a lot of us on here feel the same, no patience, short tempered, so you're in good company!

As for the sore nipples, can't say I had that but all last cycle my (.)(.) felt so sore and heavy it was unbelievable - and I'm only a B cup so thank the lord he didn't answer my prayers all the time I was growing up for bigger ones!!!!  Like I say, hormones can do alsorts to your body, so I'd just say it's a side-effect of everything.

Hope you feel better soon
Lyns x x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hi there all,

I haven't posted for a bit and it's taken me a while to catch up. Blimey, it's busy on here. Great, it's really good to hear how you are all doing and which stage you are at!

kitten, bee, kelz good luck with the 2WW. Hope time isn't dragging too much for you. How are you all doing? 

Lyns, great that you can go straight ahead to round 3. How about you Mrs Stone, do you have to wait long before you start round 2? 

pooh, hobie and pompey, we are also under that really helpful and encouraging bracket of 'unexplained infertility'. I guess it is good to know that there is nothing 'seriously' wrong but there is clearly 'something' wrong and it is so frustrating to not know what it is. sometimes i think it would be better to have a different diagnosis then at least we might be able to 'fix' the problem. It's good to know that other people are in the same situation though as i dont know anyone else that is. 

sarashy and lynsey good luck with the tx, hope all goes smoothly. 

Cake, hope you had an amazing time in the maldives. It is deffo on my list of places go...  have to ask you a question totally unrealated to TTC, how was the diving? Hope the yoga and the natural method did the trick for you this month. What's the next step for you?

Hobie, isn't it test day for you tomorrow? i will be hoping and wishing for a BFP for you! 

So test day for me is wednesday. I have been having bad AF pains on and off for a week. Haven't had AF for 50 days now due to so long injecting that when she arrives she will do so with a vengeance i'm sure. I have had no PG symptoms whatsoever so i'm sure it will be BFN this time. But it is only round one so I can't complain too much.  

Gangles you are testing just after me aren't you? Good luck. We need another BFP on here soon. It can't just be Sunny.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone looking for a little reassurance i have very bad af pains worse than I have had, ,my af is due this friday do you think af will show or does this happen im really upset


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

hey Kelz,
i'm not sure really. I know lots of my friends who concieved naturally had pains and were convinced AF was about to start and low and behold they were PG. I had lots of cramps after tx and which then turned into AF pains. Don't worry too much, it might not mean AF in on the way. Fingers crossed for you. 
Fran x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kelz,
Sorry to hear you're feeling upset   , hopefully the pains are good ones to do with implantation     . Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.

PompeyD


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Kelz

Go have a read of the IUI diaries - a lot of BFP ladies describe having AF type pains around this time - could well be those little embies snuggling in  

Try and keep   hun, we're all here for you,

Lyns x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it too early for implantation??


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

When did you have your tx hun?


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

wed 20th, i think it may be a bit early. think im going crazy


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Might be a little early, but I know I've read somewhere it implantation can happen anywhere from 5-12 days past tx, so you never know   

As for going a little  , welcome to the wonderful world of IUI  T tx   we all go through it, ups, downs and everything inbetween.  That's why FF is a fantastic place to come to vent all your fears and frustrations!

All I can say is hang in there and try not to over-analyse every twinge and pain (easier said than done I know).  Sorry I can't give you any definite answers, but rest assured you're not the only one to have these thoughts and feelings x x x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanx lynschez for ur help, its wore off a little now but when i had it, it was bad


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

You're welcome Kelz, i know how confusing and scary the whole thing is and how much help it is to have people going through the same thing to talk to.

I really hope that this round works for you and you feel lots better soon


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning everyone hope everyone is ok. I just had really strange taste in my mouth its a taste ive never had before, a little like when ur mouth bleeds and its a funny taste...  .  Prob teeth bleeding and thats what taste is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone - today was test day so havent slept much and I cant quite believe I got a BFP. Im in shock. I even rang the clinic to check that this couldnt be a false reading from all the drugs. Id really resigned myself to getting a BFN again and had planned on digging the garden today as have wrapped myself in cotton wool for 2 wks, and I got my BFP. Im so happy I really cant quite put it into words - its a cross between smiling and crying at the moment. Am trying to stay calm tho and realistic in case it doesnt stick around. DP is happy but worried about me in case something goes wrong. He darent believe it is real just yet. Am going to clinic this aft to pick up more pessaries. I have concerns as I have been having heavy tummy like Im going to come on and need to speak to someone to see if this is normal. Fran - goodluck for tomorrow    am thinking of you chick.
Sunny - do you feel like you have a heavy tummy? Im still analysing every twinge.

 for everyone else on the 2ww and those starting treatment - this really is the most mentally challenging rollercoaster of my life   all around.


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

 everyone, hope you all had a good bank holiday weekend.

Hobie -                            I'm so happy for you that has really made my day well done you I'm praying and sending you sticky vibes

Kelz - Hope you are feeling o.k today, that taste is it a metal taste coz that is a v good sign, keeping everything crossed hon  

Fran - good luck for wed keeping everything crossed for you  

Lyns - Good luck with round three  

lyndsey - Hope you get your prescription soon so you can get af and then start treatment, it won't be long before you jump on the rollercoaster!  

Sarashy - Glad to hear tx has begun for you I hope it works and you don't have to go on to IVF although I know what your saying about wanting to go onto ivf as the chances are so much better than iui, good luck chick  

Pooh - Thanks for the reassurance, glad to hear you've got a very supportive husband, keep up that pma,  

Pompeyd - Thanks for info about the pessaries has reassured me, It won't be long now and you'll be back on treatment although i hope it happens naturally for you,  

Mrs stone - Sending you a big   I hope your feeling better today.

Well for me  its day 4 of 2ww it feels like i'm hardly scratching the surface of the 2ww but am working for the next three days then two hen do's one friday and one saturday so I think time will fly. I've had a little cramping at times but it has not lasted long apart from that no other symptoms. When i go to work i'm gonna do a little delegation so i don't get put on like i did on sunday and i'll have to say no a little more often. Anyway   it works first time but knowing there is just such a tiny percentage of a chance that its unlikely to be a bfp and just hoping that people don't ask me about it on the wedding day coz if its negative i don't want to be telling everyone that on our big day. Wish me and dh were running away to gretna green  .

Sending lots of luck and   to you all x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness Hobie that is so great. To be honest I have been on such a downer about whether this tx is actually worth it as I have been reading things on this site and becoming disheartened at the lack of BFPs through IUI but you and Sunnie have given me that lift I needed. I will be hoping that everything runs smoothly for you. Let us know how you get on and best of luck.  
Fran xxx


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

big congrats to hobie , very happy for you, given me so much hope.

im on day 11 of the 2ww, & today feel very bloated and b**bies feel massive, so not really sure how to take this, i hope there pg symtoms rather then the af.
excited but very nervous at the same time, keep running to the loo thinking af is about to turn up, but i think im looking too much into it and making myself go a bit  

good luck to all those about to test...


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats Hobie, that's great news! You must be over the moon  

I have just come back from the clinic and not so good news for me. I was hoping to start round 2 but unfortunately I have a follicle left over from my last cycle so I can't do it this month as it is already considered as a mature follicle. I am gutted as it just feels like a wasted month. My husband is away on business as well so feeling really down about it all. Sorry to put a downer on forum especially after such great news. At least it proves that IUI can work  

 for everyone.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hobie - Congratulations that is excellent news.  We've had 2 BFPs on here in one week that is superb.  Gives us all hope ladies

Poohsticks - Sorry to hear that you can't do your next round of TX yet.  Just take this month to relax, drink a few glasses of wine and enjoy all the things that you won't be able to enjoy next month.  That's what I'm trying to do.  I know it's a pain in the bum and it's frustrating but your body will be ready to go next month.  

Hi to everyone else.

Nothing to report for me.  I never actually did a pregnancy test when I supposed to as AF came before that.  There is that tiny little part of me which keeps saying "What if I am pregnant and it wasn't AF but decidual bleeding" (see, I've even been reading up on it). I know that's daft and the chances of that happening are soooooooo slim.  We just love to fool ourselves don't we?!


----------



## tam999 (Oct 7, 2008)

hello,

i hope you dont mind, but i would love to join you, we have just had our 2nd ivf fail ( nhs funded). and we have decided to try iui, i know it seems a bit backward but the nhs said to go straight to ivf and not iui as they would not fund that.
i dont realy know much about iui so hopeing that i will pick some tips up here, i have to wait for a consultant apt and i am hoping to try iui probably next month.
good luck to everybody and fingers crossed that we all make it! 

Tam


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, Irishgirlie. I've had a little  and I am now trying to put it in to perspective   Like you said I should just try and enjoy this month. We are going away this weekend for a long week so planning to just chilled out and enjoy sometime with my husband without the pressure of injecting etc.

Sorry it didn't work out for you either. It's a nightmare this whole trying to get pregnant thing. And to think all those years I took the pill trying not to get pregnant. It all seems very draft now


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hobie -       my lovely - sending you lots of sticky vibes.  IUI can and does work - woohoo!!!

Tam, hello and welcome to the thread, as you can see, IUI does work    

Pooh, sorry you can't start round 2    I couldn't either, but feel that a month of was beneficial and I was doubly prepared for round 2 when it came around.  Like Irish says, enjoy a few   and concentrate on yourself for a month

Fran and gangles, hope you're doing well on your 2ww,   that the run of BFPs continue for you too 

Kelz, hope you're feeling a bit better today  

Hi to Irish, Sara, Mrs Stone, Bee, Pompey and anyone else that I've missed   

Well, jabs start tonight for round 3 on increased dose, so finger crossed for this time round  

Lyns x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hobie: massive congatulations to u and ur dp     you have finally reached end of rainbow  

Lynchez: hope jabs go smoothly for u tonight all the best.

Poohsticks: sorry to hear no go for this cycle, thinking of u   you will have time now to prepare for next cyle all the best x


Tam999: welcome to this forum the girls on here are fab x

Bee: this 2ww  drags dont it, I dont think it was a metal taste prob just blood very strange, hope work goes ok for you all the best    

Been to work today very strange going back, had same pain in my tummy for about 1hr  same as I had last night     this 2ww id def sending me crazy. sorry to everyone who has to listen to my symptoms but id rather write them down somewhere they prob all in the mind lol,  I
def dont think im pregnant.


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

cd6 for me and af is still here just wish it would go away cos want some bedtime fun with hubby  

Hobie congratulations honey very happy for you xxxxxx

Lynschez good luck with your injections honey xxxx how long till your first scan then? mine's a week away around cd14 me thinks which means less scans before the tx

tobeornottobe, kez and all our other ladies good luck on your 2ww or during your treatment xxxxxx


----------



## cat0208 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello girls.  I've been a lurker on this site for a while now as havent really had anything to add but I have my appt shortly and needed bit of advice so hope ya'll dont mind.  

My appt is on 10th June and i was just wondering what will happen at this appt?  Will i start injections straight away or on what day after AF.  From what i've read on here you start on 1st day of period?  Is this right?  Its just that i'm due 2/3 days b4 appt so praying it'll be late.  

Not really got to grips with where every1 is in treatment yet but wanna say big congrats to Hobie.  I really do   girls that this is news we will all get to deliver in the not too distant future.

Cat  xoxoxo


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey cat, our first appointment was just to sign all our consent forms and things like that explaining what goes on. then on my next period i had to ring and go and have a base line scan before day 4 and then i start the injections that day. injections start from day 2 - 4. hope this helps a little.

congrats hobie.

well i started my injections to day of the new drug for me. scan next tues to see if follies are growing. 

good luck everyone
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Sara, we are cycle buddies this time round lovely - what drugs are you onthis time?  I started today but back on Monday for scan.  As they've increased my dose they want to monitor me more closely.   it's our time hun x

Welcome Cat, like Sara said, our first appointment was exactly the same.  Hope it all goes well for you!!  

Lyns x


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Huge congratulations Hobie       glad we've started a run of BFPs. You've proved that it can work for us 'unexplained' lot  

Tam - Welcome   , sorry that your IVF attempts failed   Good luck for IUI  

Cat - welcome to you too   Clinics tend to vary how they do IUI. I have clomid days 2 to 6 then Menopur injections from day 4. Hope you can start straight away, having to wait isn't fun.

Lyns - Hope injection went okay and follies get growing  

Poohsticks - sorry you can't start next cycle   

Bee - can you tell people test day is after the wedding to avoid questions on the day? What are you up to for your Hen do?

Good luck to everyone testing this week     and hello to all that I've missed

PompeyD


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey lyns yes we are cycle buddies. Im trying gonalf this month as the menopur has made me really ill the last 2 months i had it. fingers crossed it makes me produce more than one egg as menopur doesnt.
A friend from school start her injections today and we're having tx at same place which is nice as we're now going through it together as this is her first time. we're getting old hands at it hey now. I pray  so much that this is our month to hun. we will get there.

sara
(cd2)


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey all

Congrats to Hobie   thats such good news, and 2 BFPs in the space of a few days, thats something to give us all some hope.

Lynschez and Sara, good that you have each other this time around and good that you Sara have your friend to go through it with you also, good luck to you both.

Bee sounds like you gonna be busy busy in this 2ww, hope it all goes smoothly for you. I agree with Pompey you should tell people you are testing after the wedding to avoid any awkward questions at the wedding.

Welcome Cat and Tam, the ladies on here are always here to help, no matter how silly you think the questions you ask are, there is always someone on here to help you.

Irishgirlie and Poohsticks, keep positive lots of     coming your way.
Mrs Stone hope af goes away soon........!  

Like you say Bee wont be long before i hop onto this emotional rollarcoaster we call ttc!!  

    to all

Lyndsey


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hobie - huge congrats - that's excellent news!!!       . I'm part of the "unexplained" gang too and it's nice to know things can work for us!!

Cat - I'm in exactly the same position as you - my apt is on 5th June - to learn how to inject and get drugs etc and then i start on the next AF. But..AF's due around 2nd june -    it's late!!! If not - i will take the wise words of some on here and try to have some fun (though I'd rather start Tx). I do have alittle question though - if by some miracle i am late - they might not do it anyway in June as DH is going away mid-June. Does the treatment lengthen your cycle and mean ovulation can take longer

Kelz - hope your twinges and pains aren't causing you too much obsessing - fingers crossed for you.

Hi to all the rest too!!! 

xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

rach sorry to put this but it actually shortened my cycle. dont know about anyone else. may just be me. depends how quick ur body responds
sara
x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hello all 
Would like to join in   I got my AF 26th but very light spotting (usually reg as clockwork due 22nd never more than a day late before   ) clinic told me to start injections on day 2 of "proper flow" so would  the 26th be dis regarded ?? 

It's my first iui so the   on here have given me and I'm sure some other ladies a boost.

Good luck to all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone

Feeling a lot better today. A friend is coming over who I haven't see for ages so planning to enjoy a few   and have a good .

Sally -  , I was told at my clinic that day 1 is the day you have a full flow before 6pm. If it doesn't really start proper until after 6pm, then the next day is day 1. Hope that helps and makes sense.

Rach - my first IUI shortened my cycle by around 3 to 5 days (sometimes my cycle is 26 and others it is 2 and I started on day 23. 

 to everyone


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Morning FFs,

I tested this morning and it was a BFP. I can't belive it. I am in total shock. I have no symptoms and I don't feel any different at all so i was fully expecting a BFN. Both me and DH are going to be very cautious about this. Very pleased but not getting out the party hats just yet. Phoned the clinic and they assure me it can't be the left over HcG injection so we'll just have to wait and see. Thank you all so much for your   and  . It really helped me get through the last few weeks. Just hope those BFPs keep on coming. 

Gangles, good luck with the test on Friday. Will be thinking of you. 

Pooh, hope that one mature follie is all you need this month and some natural BD does the trick for you. 

Hi Tam and Cat, hope the injecting goes well and yo tx runs smothly.

Lyns, round 3 could be the one for you, third time luck n all that. Good luck with everything. 

Kelz, symptoms are sounding good. Take it easy and let us know how you get on. 

Sarah, hope those follies keep growing. Lets us know how you get on with your scan on Tues. 

Sally, good luck with the injections.

Hobie and Sunnie, how are you getting on?


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations Fran on ur bfp thats gr8 news hun xx 

I dont think having my syptoms is good, they are driving me CRAZY    . I have had really bad af types pains last night and they woke me up at 4am they are very strong and last for about 1hr to 1hr 30min, I think af is on its way!!!


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations Fran        im so pleased for you. Been thinking of you all day. I totally understand you being cautious - we are being exactly the same. Hardly slept last night as such a busy head chattering away to me - so have taken the afternoon off work to curl up with a DVD. Hope I sleep tonight. I am still analysing every twinge, trying not to stress (easier said than done) I have a scan in 3 wks at clinic, am   all goes well. So so pleased for you I cheered when I read your message. 

Thank you so much girls for all the congratulations - it means a lot that you are all so pleased for me - especially as I havent told anyone (except my mum) as its so early for me. 

Gangles good luck Friday hun  

Kelz - keep taking it easy and try not to stress hun, fingers crossed for you.

Hello Cat, Tam and Sally - goodluck with your treatment - hope you can start soon. 

Lyns - hope the increased drugs work for you chick. Glad they are monitoring you closely. 

Pooh - enjoy your evening of drink and gossip.

Sunny - how are you doing?

 to everyone else on the 2ww or about to start treatment.

Hobie


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm loving all these BFPs - huge congratulations Fran      

Hobie - Hope you've had a nice afternoon taking it easy  

Sally - Welcome   My clinic's the same as Poohsticks so would have ignored 26th. Good luck with the treatment  

Poohsticks - sorry I never answered your question about who's choice it was to abandon my cycle. I think they would have basted me on the Monday but couldn't because it was a bank holiday. Clinics not being open over the weekend is such a pain.

Kelz - Sorry you're still getting bad pains   When are you due to test?

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all okay

 

PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Fran -  Wow thats fantastic news and another                      I'm so happy for you, take very good care of yourself.

Hobie - How are you? apart from the lying awake with your head spinning   

Pompeyd - I've been telling people i'll let them know when I'm ready and that seems to be going down o.k, and the hen do will be chinese fri and pizza express sat but will try to order healthier options, I'm tempted to have one shandy? maybe. Are you o.k? when do you start tx again? Hope you don't have to wait long.

Kelz - Sorry to hear you've been havin horrible pains but it could be a good sign I'm   it is. Your half way there to test date, and i'm two days behind ya, it'll be here before we know it.  

Pooh - Enjoy the booze and chin wag with friends, I had an afternoon tea with my girls (not quite the same as a bit of booze) but it was great to have a good natter and distraction from the whole tx side  of life.

Sallycinnamon - What a great name,   and welcome to the thread and good luck with starting tx 

Rach - I hope time isn't going too slowly for you, 1 week and two days to go  

Lyndsey - Hi and hope you o.k 

Sarashy - Hope Gonal f works better for you and you don't get sick with it, it got my follies going, and good luck with this round of IUI 

Cat -   and welcome to the thread, Good luck with starting treatment.  

Lyns - How are the jabs going do you feel any twinges yet? 

Mrs Stone - Hope af has finished and you and hubby can get down to business   The wicked witch of the west is the worst! boo! 

Tam -   and welcome to the thread, as you can see it is sooo busy on here, which is great when you need to ask questions or just have a rant coz there's always a FF who can support you. Take care and good luck with your appointment  

Irish - How you doing? Did you do a pregnancy test to put your mind at rest? 

Gangles - Only two days to go for you now, symptoms sound positive I hope you get a BFP, let us know how you get on

Well I'm doing fine, no symptoms today to report, feel quite happy today an less stressed so thats good. Sending you all hugs x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG Hello lady's well done to the BFP thats a goo sign for the forum me thinks 

Hello to newbies I really don't no what to say an hour I have been reading and l just got on I can no longer  get on computer at work as a massive virus decided to get on now its been banned so I have broadband at home   just so i can catch up with you guys I am now on CD17 and d7 2ww and I have to say its diffrant to 1st iui cramping while having iui cramping for 5 days after and niggle in lowerright hand side of back everyday since normall only get that before ovulation and just before AF also on d4 2ww I had this funny feeling in tummy felt like someone was poking me but not letting go it lasted for about a hour it didn't hurt but felt strange so hoping its a good sign.

Fran , Hobie , sunny congrates again

Hello Cakebake 


hello to anyone Ihave missed

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

wow has this thread got well busy just had to read through 2 pages to catch up!!

Fran74 i'm so happy for you honey congratulations on your   

Hobie bet your head is swimming but you just take it easy  

Lynschez good luck with this months injections i'm just relying on my own body to sort me out again!! hope it works for ya honey xxxx

tobeornottobe glad your not suffering and no symptoms i think it made mine worse when i got that bfn 

Kelz good luck hope those are implantation pains and not af pains honey it'd be great to get a flurry of  on here 

Poohsticks enjoy relaxing and chilling out honey

all our other ladies good luck this month i hope all your scans, tx and 2ww are going ok for you   

for me its cd7 i think as i'm not sure i try not to count too much, still not finished af and in that brown stage so now having nightly dreams about sex seeing as i can't have any yet!! we went to visit our friends today who have a toddler and they've just had twins so house is full but i got to cuddle both little girls it was lovely they were so peaceful and made me hopeful that we'll get there ourselves xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi mrs Stone sorry to here about your BFN its horrible the first couple of days then you just want AF to go away so you can sta again hope your ok.

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Woo hoo, big congratulations to Fran on her BFP.  Three in one week now I can't believe it.  We were going through such a drought but things are turning around.  That is really excellent news.

I was feeling a bit light headed last night so decided to do the test just so I'd know for definite that I wasn't pregnant and I was right!  I had to waste an expensive Clear Blue digital one as I didn't have any cheapo ones left - just for the joy of reading Not Pregnant on the screen.  Oh well, at least I can enjoy my glasses of wine now and don't feel so guilty if I forget to take my folic acid tablet.. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Fran, congratulations   Cant believe its 3 BFPs!!
Lyndsey


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

sorry ive not posted for a while, i was away with my sisters for the bank holiday weekend and when i got back my dp had changed the settings on my 'puter so I lost my passwords so couldnt get on to see how everyone was doing, arggh! 

But im back now, and hwat amazing news!!         Congratulations to Fran and hobie!! fantastic news, hope the news is settling in and you are taking care of yourselves - sending lots of sticky vibes for you both!!! 

Lyns and Mrs Stone how are you guys doing? Hope AF is being gentle this tie round and you are getting some good rest and getting the ball rolling again soon- good good goog luck for this round of treatment.    

Things are well with me, still doesnt feel real yet but i guess thats why we have 9 months to get used to it :-0
My sil tells me it will start to feel real when the mornig sickness kicks in... so far ive been spared, just some slight nausea and  (.)(.) a little tender. 

Appologies for the lack of personals but hi to everyonone else and welcome to all the newbies - so many ladies on here now, its great to see! 

Good luck those on the dreded 2ww - be gentle with yourselves, in heart as much as in body! 

sunnie


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hiya everyone 
What a godsend you all are 
Thanks poohsticks for the info and yes it did make sense, I'll start on 27th (tommoz) enjoy your drinkiepoos     

Fran, sunnie and Hobie so great to hear you all got   s congrats, your successes give us all a boost and I'll be thinking of you all.

Pompey D thanks for the welcome and your good luck vibes are much appreciated I'll be needing them tommoz when I do first injection

Tobeornottobe Thanks for the welcome glad you like my name (it's after a stone roses song that makes me soooo happy when I hear it) Glad you feeling happy today and don't work too or hard or get stressed  (i know it's easier said than done )
I also have a stressful job and do 6 days a week so I have taken 2 weeks of from 1st june to give myself best chance (even though it was like getting blood out of a stone   )

Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Fran - that's brilliant    

Kelz - hope the pains have gone away lots of   for you.

Hobie - hope things are going well and you are taking it easy.

Irishgirlie - sorry it was bfn. At least you know and like you said enjoy a   or two. I certainly did last night  

Sunnies - glad everything's OK.

Sallycinnamon - sounds like a good idea having some time of work. Lots of   you.

 and  to everyone who i haven't mentioned.

Feeling a lot better since having a   with my friend and told her all about it (she's been away travelling but knew that we were ttc).


----------



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

im afraid its not good news, i did not even get to test day, my bl**dy AF arrived this morning, so its a bfn for me this time.
i have rang the clinic & booked myself in for round 2, pleased i can start again, so scan booked for monday, chin up & ready for round 2.

good luck to all those about to test.

congrats too fran, very pleased for you


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

gangles so sorry AF showed up before you could even get the chance to test that sucks big time  

sallycinnamon love the name and glad to see another bolton girl on the boards   i may have nottingham on where i live but i'm a farnworth girl at heart lol hope your treatment goes ok are you at bolton royal or bury for treatment?

hobie, fran and sunni hope your pg symptoms aren't too bad xxxxx

Kelz hope your feeling better today, Lynschez and Linsey1111 hope your ok ladies we've got a few Lindsey's on here me included getting up quite a busy thread.

Poohsticks hope your ok honey and Irishgirlie sorry you had to waste a good clearblue to get a definite bfn you relax honey ok xxxxxx

cd8 for me today and keep getting cramping pains in my tummy, this should be last day of AF today hopefully then i can get back to some bedroom action as i'm so horny i'm a right nympho its only hubby holding me back lol got my 1st scan when i reach cd14 as this is about the time my body went into action last month i suppose their trying to not do so many scans on me which i definitely appreciate xxxxx


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Fran - huge congrats!!    . wow - 3 BFPs - that's excellent news.

Gangles - I'm very sorry you didn't get your BFP this time. Fingers crossed for this next month being yours. Irishgirlie - i'm very sorry for you too. It seems a tough old ride at times this TTC business. 

I'm afraid i'm going to show my newbie status when i ask this - i have looked on the abbreviation page but what does cd stand for please?? Sorry - i can't work it out. 

I'm about to go off and search what my treatment means - got a letter today saying that i'll be on a step-down  programme with suprecur and puregon - has anyone used these

It looks like i will have to wait til july to start  . I can feel AF coming so doubt it will hold til after needle training in just over a week. Never mind - i have decided to go away for a bit in june to distract me and to rest and feel ready to go in july!!

I hope everyone else is doing well

  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Gangles & Irish -   sorry it didn't work this time  

Rach - Think cd stands for cycle day, that's how I've always read it. Could be something completely different   Sorry you've got to wait an extra month. Easter fell at the wrong time for me so I had to wait until May to start, good that you've nice things planned for June  

Mrs Stone - hope cramps are follicles growing   My clinic love the scans, was there every other day. I did like knowing what was happening though.

Pooh - glad you're feeling better for chatting to your friend. I put off telling my best mate for ages as I was worried she wouldn't understand but I couldn't have been more wrong.

Lyns - How is your treatment going? Hope you are okay  

Sally - how did your 1st injection go? When have you got your first scan?

Bee - Enjoy the hen do's, you'll be doing well to only have a shandy. Think I may have had slightly more than that on mine   I'm okay thanks, just fed up of having a 2ww with nothing at the end except more treatment   Hoping that the drugs wont make my cycle longer, should be able to start again weekend of your wedding. How's your 2ww going?    

Kitten - hope your change of symptoms are good news this time

Kelz - How are you getting on?

Hope our BFP ladies are all keeping well  

 to anyone else I've missed  

PompeyD


----------



## rach66 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah - thanks PompeyD - that does make sense!!
xxx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gangles and irish : so sorry it bfn     Hope it work next time girls 

Rach; if you wait till july at least you can get ready emotionally and physically, I know its hard to have to wait . if you are anthing like me I dont have any patience x

Mrs stone : Sorry you are having cramps, hope you get back to normal soon and you can get jiggy wiv ur dh lol  

Poohsticks: glad you feel better today hun 

Sally: welcome to this forum all the best  

Bee, how are you today??

Pompey: How are you?

hello to anyone ive missed  

Ive had a gr8 day today no pains thank god...., I was really naughty last night I did hpt twice as I wanted to have a chance of doing one as I was certain af was on her way, I had 1 negative so did another 1, same brand and had positive   Dp said it was my own fault for doing 1 lol.. . I know its too early as yesterday was only day 7 but I still think its negative sorry im not very positive x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks for the encouraging msgs

Pompey D My injection went ok but broke the bloody phial when going to mix menopur (great start   ) But got it sorted. 

Thanks kelz good to hear you ok today i know it's hard to stay positive sometimes ........I'm rooting for you to get a  

Mrs Stone ..Wahey! a fellow Boltonian but why have you defected to Nottingham    . I'm having treatment at Beaumont which is a satellite for Care Manchester (I have to fund my treatment  but hey it's worth it) Have fun with your     

Love and success to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening lady's 

sallycinnamon I wouldnt worry we all make mistakes i bent the needle some how   

Kelz I hope its a true BFP for you but be prepaired in case its thhe drugs still in your system as it takes 14 days

Mrs Stone hope your cramps have gone away for you

Poohsticks how you feeling?

Welcome sally 

Hi bee how are you so miss talking to you as Ive not had internet 

Hello to anyone I have missed

ok me Im fine my nan died yesterday but trying to keep positve still have niggle in back and i have had a few twinges but nothing major so keeping fingers crossed.

Kitten


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi kitten thanx for post, I'm really not expecting a bfp but if I do get one it will be fab


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey sallycinnamon im from bolton too. the world of the www is so small. hope ur ok. 

hi to everyone. just a quick post to say hi as its late.
congrats to all the bfps and good luck to all the 2ww.

told u it was short for once
night night
sara
x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hiya Sarahshy

Good old Bolton eh ?  Mrs Stone also originally comes from Bolton (Farnworth) too. Nice to hear from you. I noticed you ve got your scan on 2nd June, mine is on the 3rd so everything crossed for us.    

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hiya ladies, sorry not posted for a couple of days, tried to forget about the whole tx thing for a bit (well, other than having to stick a needle in myself every day - but you know what i mean  )

Welcome Sally - hope all goes well with your tx  

Gangles   so sorry about BFN, but roll on next round eh   

Kelz   you tested far to early - although I do understand at least getting to test.  Round 1 i was bleeding 2 days after IUI so didn't even bother!  Try to hold on until test day now chik and stay away from the pee sticks  

Kitten,   sorry to hear about your nan.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you too  

Mrs Stone, hope AF has disappeared now and you and DH have got down to some    I'm always more horny when AF's around - go figure  

Sara, how's everything going hun?  Feeling ok on the Gonal F this time?  I'm on extra doses of menopur this time and still don't feel anything - I'm starting to think that's not a good sign  

Pooh, Rach, Lindsey, Pompey   hope you're all doing ok  

Fran, Hobie and Sunnie, hope you're all feeling well and the good news is starting to sink in.  All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months - keep us updated  

If I've missed anyone, I'm very sorry    So many to keep up with now but it's great that we all have each other on here!!!

Sorry to all for the long post  

Love Lyns x x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

morning ladies

hope your all well girls and looking forward to the weekend i know i am but then thats cos i'm gonna get some bd action at long last and i'm going back to bolton to visit my family and friends. one has recently given birth about 3 weeks ago so i'm going to gush over a newborn tomorrow evening   that'll be 3 newborns i've seen in a week and boy are my ovaries letting me know about it!!! no pains today so just chilling out and looking forward to my scan next week which is the same as your Sallycinnamon   so thats me you and sarashy in bolton (or when i used to live there lol) the northerners are taking over the board  

Kelz good luck and hope your next test brings a bfp for you xxxxxx

tobeornottobe how're you doing honey? you getting excited in the lead upto the wedding i was a nervous wreck myself i had about 3 mini breakdowns and cried way too much yet i was calm and fine on the wedding day which is typical!!!

Gangles sorry for your bfn honey xxx  

Kitten i'm so sorry to hear your nan died i hope she wasn't in pain or suffering   i hope the niggle in your back and the few twinges are good signs you could probably do with some good news now

rach66 sorry your gonna have to wait till july have a nice sunny June and relax and enjoy xxxx

sarahshy not long till your scan too xxxxx 

have a lovely weekend everyone including the ones i've unfortunately missed we have a busy thread here which is always good xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies

i would like to introduce myself.. im BJP and normally post under norhtern Ireland girls  

DH and i are about to commence our 4th cycle of IUI _ 1st was abandoned as i overstimulated, 2nd and 3rd were both BFN - 

i think i might need some additional support from you ladies this time round. 

it will probably be our last before IVF ( i hope it doesnt come to that though but we have been for a private consultation to get ball rolling - and our NHS first consult is looming on the 11th) 

im due to start down reg on the 2nd.. so will be end june before IUI .. is anyone else doing this about the same time. i could really use a cycle buddy


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello lady's I am ok now don't no when funeral will be yet but keeping chin up as I keep talking to my little emby sounds silly I no but trying to keep positive and believe there is a little me and DH in there  I'm trying the old saying if the mind See's the heart believes the body conceives.

anyway hope everyone is ok sorry for short post

Kitten


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kitten thinkin about u hun  .

Well my dp bought clearblue digital last night for wednesday test day, but she had a double pack, oh oh.... woke up this morning and did one of the test and it said NOT PREGNANT, so now I know its not likely to change by wednesday as its already day 10 today  .
Never mind we will get there in the end.  

Hows everyone else?


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Kelz,  it can still change chick, I read on here that someone tested two days before test day and got bfn then tested on test day and got bfp, so there's still time. x

Kitten, glad to see you back on here, keep talking to that little embie say hello from me   So sorry to hear about your nan sendin a big hug your way  

Welcome bjp hope we can help and good luck for this round

Mrs stone, i'm doing o.k thanks chick keeping it together feel suprisingly calm   Enjoy this weekend, I'm sure you will  

Pompey d, Your tx not far away now hon, hope this next week flies by and that this cycle is the one, keep your chin up chuck! Well I'm one hen doo down and one to go, woop woop!, thoroughly enjoyed the lime n soda mmm   O.k so I did have one spritzer   

Hello to everyone, lets hope this weather keeps up especially for next weekend! I'm still not having any symptoms, feel pretty normal really. The nearer to test day and the more I want it to work, this 2ww is such a pain. Kelz -  like you I'm thinking about getting the pee sticks out and I'm only on day 8, I'm gonna try and keep myself busy today to get these pee stick thoughts out and stop me from going loop the loop   Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelz

dont give up sweetie

I tested day 10-14 and all were bfn, i was gutted, but it was a bfp 
Dont want to give false hope but really 10 days is quite early to test     

Em


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been away for a few days and haven't had a chance to read about what you've all been up to but I thought I'd update you quickly on my situation. Tested on weds which was BFP as you know but I started to bleed very very slightly on friday morning. This went on til this morning and has started to get a bit heavier now, but still too light to be usual AF. I'm not really sure what is going on, whether it is an early m/c, whether it fertilized but didn't implant or implanted but didn't grow. I'm not sure what else to expect in the way of bleeding. have had m/c before but was a 'missed m/c' so had to have erpc. 

  Fran x

PS I'll read up on what I've missed tomorrow as I'm exhausted now and need to go to bed. Hoe you're all OK.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a really quick one... Fran, one of the girlies on another thread that I'm on (for my clinic) got a BFP and then started to bleed.  She was bleeding every afternoon/evening and was getting extremely worried about it.  The clinic told her it was probably nothing to worry about and she had her first scan on Tuesday, at 6 weeks, and saw the heartbeat.  There was no miscarriage as there was no empty sac, just a dark spot on her womb where the bleeding was coming from.  So it can indeed happen and apparantly bleeding is quite common.  So don't worry too much hun.  Sending you lots of    and   .  

Take care xxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope I can join you all.
Done test this morning and its a BFN for us.      
TMI - Have some brown spotting but waiting on AF to appear.

At hospital tomorrow to have bloods for OTD and hopefully they will let us know the plans for the next cycle.
This was my second medicated IUI. We have one more IUI before they would move to IVF.
They were suggesting doing a follow on cycle as I am still taking nasal spray to down regulate but not sure what success rates with follow on cyles.
Anyone got any ideas whether its best to wait for next AF then restart or if follow on is ok ?

Desperate for advice as at clinic tomorrow.

Paws 18
x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Fran - How are you doing today? If bleeding is still happening get in touch with your clinic tomorrow, I really hope they can reassure you, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you a big hug.      

Welcome Paws - Sorry your 2nd iui was bfn, maybe you'll be third time lucky, In answer to your question I know some ladies on here have gone straight into their next round of treatment without a break while others have a break, its personal choice I think and I don't think one way is more successful than the other. Hope this helps.

I'm day nine of 2ww and still no symptoms, I had a great time last night tho, had to wear a sash, balloon and cowgirl hat which was fun. Food, friends and giggles you can't beat it! Can't believe its just one week til the wedding. 
Wish dh would get off the games and sort out our wedding music tho, it was the only job he had to do! men are so lazy!      Anyway deep breath!

Hello to everyone sending   and


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Bee and Irish, I'm still bleeding- more like light AF now. I think I'll do another test tomorrow and then phone the clinic whatever the result. Going to go out in the sun now and try to take my mind off it.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Fran - Hope the bleeding hasn't got any worse   , good luck for test tomorrow    

Paws - Welcome   , sorry treatmment didn't work for you this time   . My clinic doesn't have a break between IUIs but I don't have to down regulate, don't know if that makes any difference   Hope you get on okay at clinic tomorrow.

Bee - Glad you had good time on your hen dos, nice way to make the 2ww go quicker   Hope your DH gets the music sorted, are you letting him choose your first dance? Hope your no symptoms is means good news is on the way        I'm already feeling like AF is on her way so hopefully I'll been starting round 1 take 2 this week.

BJP -   sorry IUI hasn't worked for you so far, good luck for your next cycle  

Kitten - Sorry to hear about your Nan   , hope the positive chats with embie work  

Hello to Lyns, Kelz, Mrs Stone, Irish, Sally, Sara, Rach & anyone else I've missed  

Hope this lovely weather lasts all summer  

PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening all thanks for your kind messages well appreciated 

Fran hope its Implantation bleeding I no alot of people who bled so try not to panic my love

I promise I will do personals tomorrow  as I'm so tiered at the moment not had any change in symptoms still have niggle in back some twinges in belly noticed Ive well bloated this time round and my ( y ) wow they are sore and you no i said i had that funny feeling in m belly on left well it happend again only on my right so I'm now talking to both sides  it would just be my luck I Wait for 1 then 2 turn up lol I really wouldn't care if there were 2 over the moon I would be

anyways mad cow is now going lol

Kitten


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone - just a quick post from me but wanted to send big hungs to fran       I hoe you are ok hun, my heart goes out to you. call your clinic so they can reassure you asap. I hope everytihng is ok - im sure it will be. xoxoxoxox

Kitten - sorry to hear about your nan. I hope your wait is going ok - i had no real symptoms to speak of either and i got a bfp so fingers crossed for you and all the other waiters 

Bee - glad you enjoyed your hens dos. So much cudos to you sweety for being on the wait and leading up to your wedding day, you are truley amazing. did you decide if you will test before or after? a big fat good luck to you hun, heres hoping you have a double celebration! 

hi to everyone else - good luck to everyone on the 2ww and sorry for those whove goteen bad news this time round. hope those waiting for treatment are taking care of yourselves and goodluck when it kicks in    

sunnie


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

fran oh honey i'm so sorry that your bleeding i hope its not an mc i truly do  

bee glad you had a great hen do i ended up having 2 one in nottingham and one in bolton both chinese meals as i don't drink was fun though. not long till your a mrs then  

kitten fingers crossed that its your beans settling in and you'll have that bfp next week xxxxx

cd12 for me today i think and got some back ache and feel tired still but then been at my parents this weekend and can't sleep on the airbed. no bd yet either we keep feeling horny at different times   we'll get there just sometimes i can't be bothered.

pompeyd hope your af doesn't show up xxxxxx

paws18 sorry your af showed up and your onto another treatment fingers crossed this is your lucky one xxxxx  

kelz sorry you got a bfn i just hope your testing too early xxxx fingers crossed for the next few days

bjp welcome to the thread hope you enjoy it as much as we do on here their all lovely girls i couldn't wish for a more helpful and friendly thread xxxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Hi Paws, welcome to the thread.  I went straight onto round 3 this time, but I don't have to down-reg.  Hope all went well today for you  

Fran, how are things?   I hope you got some answers today  

Bee, pleased you had a fab hen night!  I let DH pick our wedding music too, left it to the last minute - men! 

Sara - you still out there hun? How's things going?

Kelz - hope things are ok with you and   that you just tested too early

Mrs Stone - you made me laugh, feelling horny at different times is so much like me and DH    Plus I've been so quick with follies this time we've managed it once since AF went and now we can't!  Bloody typical  

Kitten, Prince Charles reckons talking to plants helps them grow, so why not our little follies - worth a shot  

I'm cd 9, had scan today - one follie 18.5mm and one 14mm, endo 8.4mm - in for IUI Weds!!!!  I've never been so fast, must be that additional dose every other day, I'm amazed!

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing ok on your 2ww, jabs and growing those little bubs   

Lyns x x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

thanks guys for your lovely messages of support. I've had three days to be miserable and I'm feeling better today and actually quite pleased to be back at work   . The test I did this morning was still coming up positive but I know that it takes a while for PG hormones to work their way out of the system. But on a more positive note I think the bleeding has stopped now so we'll just have to wait and see. I would be pretty amazed if anything is still there after all that but hey. 

Lyns, good news about the tx going ahead on Weds. Good luck with the basting me dear and let's hope it is 3rd time luck for you.

Sunnie, good to hear from you. How are you getting on? Any sickness yet?

Kitten, symptoms are sounding good, when is test day for you?

Bee, hen night sounds like fun. Hope you have an amazing wedding day. Are you going to test before your wedding or wait until after just to be on the safe side? Whatever you do, good luck.

Mrs stone, hope you get some bd action in soon. LOL. Are you starting tx again this month?


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Fran, that sounds really   hun, especially as the bleeding has stopped.  Have you rang clinic to see what they say?  I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it's a true    x x x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Confession -   ALERT I did exactly the same as Kelz and tested on day 10 -  i know its just i was on my own at home and had the urge for the pee stick! But it was bfn so starting to get my head thinking that way so I can cope better on fri when i test again. Hey you never know things may change but i doubt it. 

On the bright side I have booked a lush hotel for us to stay at on our travels so am v excited about that. 

I've decided we all deserve medals but they don't have a symbol for that so here's a balloon instead girls


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Bee    you naughty lady!!!    It's lethal to have pee sticks in the house isn't it? I didn't buy one on round 2 until day before testing to resist the temptation.

It's far to early to test anyway hun, still plenty of time for those little embies to get snuggled in and make it a doucle celebration at the weekend    

x x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening lady's 

Fran hope bleeding stays away and you are ok my test day is Saturday felt really strange to day but that might have something to do with BMS me and DH did last night it seemed to have gone away now.

Bee thats naughty slap your hand  

Lyn's good luck for Wednesday thats my birthday  

Sunnie how are you feeling pg yet?

Mrs Stone I'm always horny lol


Paws welcome to the nut house


anyone Ive missed hello 

Anyways feeling ok at the moment so counting down the days

CD23 day 12 2ww


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the welcome. 

Was at clinic today bloods confirmed definite BFN. Apparently new procedure at clinic and they will be having a Doctor review meeting on Thursday and they will then write to me to let me know what the plans are for the next cycle. So will be stalking the postman after Friday for my mail. Its going to be like a mini 2ww waiting on the post to arrive.

Will try to get to know where your all at over the next few days.

Good luck to all testing in the next few days.       

Sending the    to any naughty early testers.

Take care and Good luck

Paws18 xX


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Paws - really sorry to hear about your BFN it's such a bummer isn't it?  Kitten - sorry about your Nan my lovely   

I don't know what I'm doing at the moment.  Was planning on having second round of IUI when next AF comes and we were hoping to get married sometime soon as well.  I was out on Saturday and bought a gorgeous wedding dress because I just came across it locally and it was a fantastic price.  Now we are trying to plan a really small wedding over the next few months and wondering what to do about TX.  DF's suggestion is that we put the TX back a few months until after the wedding so that I don't end up getting pregnant and being horribly sick for the wedding and/or honeymoon.  I really don't want to have to put it off again and have told him I'd rather not get married yet and wait until next year.  Poor bloke doesn't know whether he's coming or going now and neither do I!!  I am so indecisive - I just want it all, to get married to have a baby and to do it all NOW!!  My clock is ticking big time as I'm 36 and I know 3 mths isn't going to make a difference really.  Arrrrrrrgh

Anyway...sorry for the rant.  Hope you're all well and sorry I haven't been doing much posting.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you are all ok,

I have had slight spotting this morning day before odt so glad I did hpt when I did otherwise may not had chance to do 1 this cycle  , I'm going to phone clinic later to ask what do I do now  

sorry no personals will try to do some later too upset at the moment


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kelz, Sending you lots of      . I hope your o.k. Its not fair is it, I hope you can go straight on to your next cycle as this may help with moving forward, if thats what your ready for, take it at your own pace honey. x

Irish, I know what you mean I was worried about tx coinciding with the wedding but I thought I can't let tx get in the way of getting married and I thought if i fell pregnant before i would just get my dress altered and walk down the aisle preggars. You can do it all! weddings can be as small as you want it to be so as not to make it stressful and less expensive. I think small weddings are lovely and intimate, less is sometimes more. Good luck with whatever you decide to do and keep us posted.

Kitten,   for tomorrow, how are you feeling? x

Paws, Hope the postman comes soon for you, waiting is    rubbish 

Hello to everyone else and hope your o.k. 

I'm definately feeling its gonna be a bfn for me so will have a month off tx in june and start again in july by then i should feel relaxed and refreshed.


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Kelz, have you done another HPT today? A bit of spotting doesn't necessarily mean a BFN. If it is bad news though, it is rubbish but try to stay positive. It was only round one for you wasn't it. Do you have any more to go? 

I have spoken to the clinic today and have been told to test again tomorrow and if still showing positive to go in to get checked out asap as still bleeding a little bit. Lorks only knows what is going on.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Fran - Good luck for testing tomorrow, here's hoping everything is okay for you   Glad your clinic is going to check you over 

Kelz -     hope DP is taking good care of you. How did you get on with call to clinic?

Kitten - Good luck with testing, got everything crossed for you

Bee -   hope it changes to BFP for you by the weekend. Hotel sounds lovely idea - you off somewhere hot?

Hello to everyone else  

This week seems to be dragging, just want AF to hurry up and arrive so I can start again  



PompeyD


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi lyns yes im still around just trying to keep myself busy and not think about tx to much. Had a scan today and instead of the usual one follie i have 3 big ones!!!! yeah. looks like gonalf works better for me as i havent felt ill either. Had my pregnyl this morning and its basting day tomorrow. Looks like we'll be cycle buddies again. getting old hat at this now arent we   im determined im not going to get   about symptoms this month, im going to stay positive as its on to ivf after this and better chance of sucess, seeing this as something i just have to get through.

kelz - sorry you feel its not worked hun  

fran - hope everything works out find for you.

irish - go for it girl.

good luck everyone else and welcome any new comers ive missed.

sara
x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone phoned clinic, consultant wants me 2 up my cyclogest to 3 a day, . I havent had anymore spottng since early this morning. I told clinic that I tested this morning and it was bfn but our test date is tomorrow, he told me not to test tomorrow but try on thursday  . I am very confused!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Fran - goodluck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you cycle buddy   Hope all is well and the little emby is just settling in. Hope your ok. 

Lyns - goodluck with the basting tomorrow   follies and lining sound really good.  

Sara - goodluck for basting tomorrow too  . 3 follies is good going.

Bee - not long till the wedding now - heres hoping for a double celebration for you   - certainly looks like youve booked the weather. 

  to everyone else on treatment or 2ww. Heres hoping for more goodnews on this site soon. Im off to bed now - am so tired all the time and very emotional - up one minute and tearful the next - arent hormones great   Poor DP cant keep up. Also am peeing practically every 20 minutes day and night - not complaining tho. Am on 2ww for a scan now - just hope all is well. Isnt is mad how they are our bodies and we dont have clue whats going on inside them. 

Hobie


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hi all

Fran & Kelz I'm really     that all goes well I feel stressed for you !!!

Sarashy & Lynschez good luck with your basting tomorrow..........  I have my first scan in the morning so not sure what day will go for basting ??

Mrs Stone Hope you had a wicked time in Bolton all the best for your scan tomorrow everything crossed. 

Take care everyone I haven't mentioned   to all and and enjoy the sunshine  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Basting at 1030 pls pls pls     this happens this time. They have three needles in the haystack to find instead of just one. 
good luck lyns
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a quickie to say good luck Sara   

It's got to be our turn this time hun   

Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi girls,

I'm not posting much on here anymore, since I am finished with the IUI, but I am still peeking in to see how you are all doing.

Sara and Lyns, will be totally watching and sending lots of positive vibes to you pair during this 2WW - it has absolutly got to be time for you both.     

Kitten, sorry to hear about your nan, how are you my dear?    Absolultely hoping that you are about to get some good news, is today OTD?    

Irish, totally understand that it is a lot to think about while trying to plan wedding as well. I think its possible to do both, but if you feel you can afford the time give serious consideration to doing one thing at a time as we all know how stressful it can be. I kind of look back now and think I was mad to do the IUI at same time as selling house, getting new job, organising move etc but life is like that and we can't put everything off till its the perfect time. I'm not helping much here babbling but I'm sure you will do whats best.

Hi to all you others that are new here, sorry not doing personals all way through but I am following your stories and rooting for you all. Kelz, extra hugs for you as I'm sure you are feeling lousy just now, but i promise it gets easier.  to all of you. x

update on me: nothing much. waiting out natural cycle and then am getting another lap done before i leave germany to check on the endo and blast any that has returned away (health care here is soo good, going to miss it), then I'll sign up for IVF when i get back to scotland in August...long way to go and feel a bit sad about it all - but I will get there....somehow!!

F xx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey girls,

AF has arrived today and confirmed what I've been thinking, a bit sad but with having the wedding to look forward to I can't complain as its going to be a lovely day. Good luck Kitten for today keeping everything crossed x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hiya tobeornottobe

Sorry you didn't get a positive result all the best for your wedding and have a lovely day 

All the best xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

all done!! Now need some advice... been given pessaries this time round and have been told to do them in either. Which do we all think is best girlies Has anyone had a BFP with pessaries? if so which area did you use.

hey tobe sorry it didnt work for you this time   

lyns_ how you go on huni? Day one of 2ww here we come  

fiona - nice to hear from you hun. keep in touch and let us know how you go on with ivf. Will be joining you in the arena next month if this dosnt work this time.

sara day 1 of 2ww
x


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just thought I would pop in and say hello. I've been away for a few days and have only got a few minutes but just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Hope you are all doing well. Lots of   for those who are waiting and   for those who have got their   (why won't she go away!!!!).

I'll do personals when i have got more time. I have to say i am glad I had to miss this month as feeling a lot more relaxed about it and not thinking about it all the time.

 for everyone


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Pleased it went ok Sara.  I had a right drama this time round.  Bit of bleeding when they put the speculum in, so had to go get a Dr to come check all ok - not the most comfortable thing to be waiting for with a full bladder!  He came and had a look, then lots of discussions agreed to go ahead, think there's just a bit of erosion on my cervix which might have to be sorted before any more tx.

I'm on pessaries for this round and also was for last one.  I personally opted for the front entrance, although was also told either.  I didn't find them too messy, just don't wear your best pants!  Nice to have someone to share the 2ww with too.  Are you testing 2 weeks today?  

Bee, sorry AF turned up    Wishing you all the best for your wedding, have a lovely day and enjoy minute, it goes so quickly  

Sally, how was your scan hun?  Hope it went well x

Kelz, hope things are going well for you x

Sorry not full personals, tea's just turned up  

     for all x x x


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Bee, I'm sorry AF trned up. Hope you have a wonderful, wondeful wedding on the weekend and forget all about it (as much as you can anyway!). Will be thinking of you. 

Fran, how are you hun? Hope you are ok and all is well in there.   

Lyns, that sounds traumatic! Glad they still proceeded with tx - good luck with the 2ww - hope its a bfp for you this time!   

Sarah - good luck, lots of     hope the 2ww passes quickly and your dreams come true  

Kelz - good luck for testing tomorrow. hope you've managed to stay away form the pee sticks today like yr clinic said and you get a juicey bfp tomorrow. dont worry about the bleeding - its really common.    

Kitten - how are you? have you tested? have my fingers crossed for you hun  

Irish - I know how you feel about wanting everything at once and not wanting to postpone treatment! Gooduck working it out - im sure if you go ahead with the wedding an treatment you will have a lovely time, and if you postpone it you will have a lovely time too. whatever you decide will be right for you hun, and your dreams will come true eventually ust hang in there and trust your gut! 

Hobie - i know what you mean about the peeing (and  was bad to start with!) i dont have too many symptomps still but have very tender (.)(.) and i seem to have grown out of my bras already   
I have my 6 week scan next wednesday, starting to get a little nervous. I hope everything is ok in there  

Hi to everyone else and good luck with your journey. 

Sunnie


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Sara - I had pessaries - 2 a day - am still on them now - I used back entrance as I found the front entrance too messy - too much came back out so I felt I wasnt really getting the progesterone as it all went in my pants. 

Lyns - sounds stressful hun - like basting isnt stressful enough - I was always glad when it was all over. Take it easy now and rest up - fingers crossed for you  

Sunny - thanks for the reply, good to hear you pee'd loads too. Goodluck for your scan next week. Hope all is well.

Fran - hope your ok chick - thinking of you and hope all is well  

Kelz - goodluck tomorrow, heres hoping for you  

 to everyone else. Hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much and sending you  

Hobie


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hey Hobie and Sunnie, thanks for thinking of me. Pleased to hear you are both doing well. It sounds like everything is going good. Just hoping you see that little heart beat at your scans. I'm doing Ok. There's not much to report. Did another test today and still positive BUT I bought one of those techno tests that tells you time since conception. It came up 1-2 wks but should be saying 2-3wks by now. Flippin eck, who said modern technology was a good thing, it is making me stress even more!  Spoke to clinic who said only thing I can do is wait until scan which is the 15th. Seems like ages away so I am joining you Sara and Lyns in the 2WW. Killing time again. 

Bee,   about AF showing up. There is nowt good about it really but I guess you have the wedding to focus all your energy on now.  Next time.....


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Blimey Fran, that sounds stressful!

I have just fond the pregnancy lists and there is a list called "waiting for first scans" - it looks really useful, you should come and join it, ladies at same stage as us then after first scan and all ok you graduate to first trimester thread.

Looks like its really, really common for bleeding early on, so you are not alone

Come along and chat:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196186.0

sunnie


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

PS Hobie you too, if you're not there already - havent made my way through yet to see whos there


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hi all

Lynschez Fran and sara hope your 2wks whizzes by,got everything crossed for you .

Sunnie all the best with your pregnancy...  1st time on iui I bet you were chuffed to bits just shows it can happen 

Kelz hope you are ok and not too stressed for your test day x

Mrs Stone how did your scan go?

Had first scan today dr said not much going on, , but endo is 8.5 he said this was ok  (is it ladies) Upped my menopur to 3 lots a day instead of one and  scan again on Friday, could things change drastically by then  not too anxious at mo but will be if nothing has happened by friday. 

Keep well and     to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to let you know its a   this time, me and dp are gutted  . But I will phone clinic later and tell them I want to start again on this cycle and to request my donor sperm. I just have to wait now for af. 
Hope everyones ok, sorry I havent done personals for ages, as soon as I sort all this out I will xx


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Kelz 
So sorry you didn't get your dream this time around , thinking about you and  hope all goes well next time, stay positive, it must be terrible when you have put all your hope and energy into the iui.Sending you and your dp great big . xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

sally 8.5mm is fine my clinic like it to be 10mm but they did mine at 7 as they said it was fine. which clinic you at hun leigh?
sara
x


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hiya Sarashy

Thanks that's reassuring   hope you're ok .
I'm at Beaumont which is part of Care Manchester  have all initial consultations, scans etc at Beaumont then go for the main treatment at Manchester. Which saves on travel and time 
Have another scan tomoz. Are you at Leigh ? my friend went there and she has only praise for them xxx xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi sally,
dont live far from the beaumont nice hospital, we''ll be under care manchester if the last treatment doesnt work. Yes under leigh at the min and they are very good. good luck with the scan tomorrow.
sara
x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

good afternoon.
 i promised myself i wouldnt analyse ever twinge this cycle, but right now i feel like i gone 10 rounds with mike tyson. My tummy and lower back really hurt. Plus im really tired but nothing new there. Anyone else had really bad pain after iui? it kinda feels like a dull ache no sharp pains (yet).
Hope everyones enjoying the sun.
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sally, I'm with Sara, anywhere from 7mm onwards my clinic says is fine, so i'm sure all will be well  

Sara, last time I had really bad aches and pains from tx, so i feel for you, I spent most of the first weekend on the sofa with my 'warm' hot water bottle.  This time however, nothing!  And no spotting or anything, which I really was expecting after the drama! 

Kelz,   for you and DP.  Hope you get straight onto round 2.

Hope everyone else is doing well, it's been a bit quiet on here!

OK ladies, a bit of advice if you can.  Was told this time that utrogrstan pessaries can go front or back door  , so I thought I'd give the back door a try as they're rather messy - OMG what a palava!!!!  What am I doing wrong  I really, really struggled to pop the little thing in there and then I swear I could feel it, even 1hr later and I know it would've disssolved by then.  Sorry for the TMI but anyone got any advice for me?  I know you will all probably   at me, but hey ho  

Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi lyns - i decided to go for   to as less messy. i did it just before went to bed did feel it for a bit but fell asleep. my advice would be do it straight before bed. the things we do hey!!!
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Thing is Sara, I'm on 1 four times a day, and I swear it took me about 10 mins to even get it up there    Maybe I was just a bit tense, might try it again tonight before bed and see - like you say, things we do!!!


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Bee & Kelz - So sorry it didn't work for you this time   

Fran - positive story   friend of mine has just reached 12 weeks and she starting bleeding at 6 weeks and it's only just stopped, but everything fine on her scan and she was told 50% of women have bleeding   Take care  

Lyns - Sorry you're having such a nightmare with your pessaries, 4 times a day   hope it gets easier

Sara - I'm still analysing every twinge and I didn't even have the basting done   Hope you feel better soon

Sally - sounds like all is going well for you   do you know when you're in for basting yet?

 to everyone else, hope all is well      



PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello ladys

Bee and Lyns sorry its not happend and sorry not been on here it was me birthday yesterday and annerversary so been busy Bee test day for me isnt untill saterday im feeling good so far so fingers crossed.

sarshy I put them in the front befor bed and befor i get up its not that bad but you do make me laugh 

Hi to everyone els 

Kitten


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hi to all

Well Sara and Lyns what can I say the pessaries sound utterly delightful can't wait for that joyful occasion ,what a lovely choice back or front door    but hey if it helps I'd shove (almost) anything in my nether regions. TMI sorry   

Thanks for reassurance re lining, it's good when you know something is right, as there is so much to consider.
Sara hope your aches and pains are easing off. 

Pompey D Not sure when I go for basting as  I go for scan tommoz and will have to get more meds if follies not good size. My Dp cant come as he has to go Birmingham for a funeral   so hope it not in next 2 days..... Does anyone think this may happen ?

G night all   to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

sorry i've been away for a few days. i had my scan on wednesday and my lining is 7mm and both ovaries have follicles of 12mm on each which is good. my only problem is my stress/anxiety is back i feel so bad i can't eat and i want to cry again and again like i've just been.
i had my 2nd scan today and everything is the same must be the stress thats holding my body back. i've got cramps and such and i so want it to work, i'm back in on sunday for my next scan. i'm going to the doctors on monday to see if they'll sign me off again i need a time out i feel like i'm drowning.

girls i hope your all ok i'm sorry about not doing personals but i can see were all at different stages of our treatments i just hope your all well.

Bee have a wonderful wedding day honey and enjoy every minute of such a magical time. my only advice is to change to comfortable shoes for the evening when your dancing and you'll be on your feet alot, if you can just take time out together every hour or so and just look around you and watch everyone cos they'll all be having fun.


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mrs stone
Are you having acupuncture?
If not would definately recommend it. I had it with 2nd IUI and it was amazing. I felt so much more chilled out than 1st IUI.

Take all the time you need.

Take Care
Paws18


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one to wish everyone luck with their treatment and results over the next week, sending lots of      

Thankyou for all your kind messages and support i reeally don't know how i'd have managed without you guys.  

I'll be catching up on you all when I get back from my honeymoon in just over a week   and   x


----------



## Hobie (Apr 30, 2009)

Fran - good to hear your ok. Try to concentrate on taking good care of yourself and your BFP. Sometimes those test are more stressful that there worth.  

Lyns - you make me laugh hun. Im on 2 pessaries a day and using back door and trust me it gets easier. Yes I feel the pessary for about 10 mins after I put it in as I clench to keep it in, sometimes the muscles push it back out (thats fun) but usually after about 10 mins I dont feel it anymore. I do the evening one just before I go to bed so fall asleep and dont feel it. They start to disolve immediately, I know this as the fallen out ones are very messy and smaller (sorry TMI). Goodluck with it - you'l get use to it Im sure.

Sunny - Thank you so much for the info about the Thread. Will check it out as I have so many questions. 

Mrs Stone - sorry to hear your suffering. Have you tried Reflexology? I found it helped with anxiety and made me feel I was taking some control. It does you good to take a time out and do something to help you relax. Also Yoga is very good for this. Try and stay busy hun to take the focus off - I know its easy for me to say - but believe me I know the drowning feeling. I hope you feel better soon  

Bee - goodluck tomorrow, enjoy your day.

Kelz - goodluck with getting onto your next cycle - stay positive girlie - I use to think at least I have this chance at treatment as some people dont so there are always people worse off. I know it doesnt feel like that sometimes tho.  

Hi to everyone else,   all around goodluck with your treatments. 
Hobie


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

evening all, hope everyone is doing fine.

bee - congratulations huni and enjoy the honeymoon. did you do ur test? im sure u wont answer this s u will not be checking in now till after. but im sure youll let us know.

hobie - hope ur keeping well huni.

Mrs stone - hope ur feeling a little more relaxed. Good on u for taking time off work i think im getting close to doing that too.

lyns how you getting on hun? any easier?  

sally how did your scan go hope its not happened while dp away.

hope everyone else is ok and sorry if missed anyone.

Well i have had the worst day since starting all this tx. i have had constant pain in my back and lower abdo and bleeding. when i finally got hold of clinic was just told to take paras or go to the ward but they cant do anything till monday. Bleeding seems to have stopped now though and i spoke to one of the gynae consultants at work who said it could just be ovulation pain but i had the pregnyl on tues so would have thought already done that. Anyway im sat at home, on 24hr call out for the hospital< with a hot water bottle feeling very sorry for myself and i just can see how this tx could have worked with the pain im in. Any advice greatly appreciated.

sara
x


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

thanks for the answers yes i'm already on reflexology i have it every fortnight, can't afford accupuncture aswell. i've suffered stress for years its something thats my own problem. ttc has impacted it somewhat but most of my stress is brought on with work and how i handle it. i find that i feel like i take on too much (which i don't) i just need a less stressful job. 

have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxx

good luck to all those testing


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

Mrs stone I'm right there with you have suffered for years ttc does no favers I have tst day tomorrow so rally bad tonight el like    when i dont even no the result had slight back ach but thats it so fingers and toes crossed I hope you are ok

Bee hope you have a loverly day and a dirty honeymoon  

Hello to everyone

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a quick hello to everyone, hope you all have a good weekend

Kitten - Wishing you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow      



PompeyD


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

Hi all
Sara hope your feeling better sounds very uncomfy try and take it easy, my scan still shows nothing much happening  I go back monday morning for another scan, although lining is 9  .

Kitten good luck with the test hope its a  .

Bee have a fab wedding and honeymoon all the very best.

xxxxx to all g nite


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196782.0

Happy Chatting

 

Em


----------

